# What are you eating? We just had this.



## Mante

Kym aka CigarLoco has been edumucating me on how to make CornBread. I took a recipe & used his advice. Did pretty well for a first go to if I do say myself. We enjoyed a Cornbread loaf with a Pork Shoulder roast this evening.

It took me many hours to figure out that Corn Meal is called Polenta here in Australia. Then I had to find the right grind. Was a damn sight easier to cook than research! LMAO. Anyway, enjoy. (BTW Kym, I put some Corn Kernels in it as a side for the kids)









The Pork Crackling on the skin was terrible BTW........... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigar loco

Damn fine looking PONE (not loaf, jeeesh :doh of cornbread, and the Pork looks scrumptious also!! :hungry:

BTW, cracklings are another staple you can use in the cornbread, we might make a southern boy out of you yet, the accent would have to go though ! :nono:

Happy Anniversary to you and Tash  with many more in return !


----------



## Mante

cigar loco said:


> Damn fine looking PONE (not loaf, jeeesh :doh of cornbread, and the Pork looks scrumptious also!! :hungry:
> 
> Happy Anniversary to you and Tash  with many more in return !


Thank you very much for the well wishes, we really dont know what to say. Tash & I dont know how the hell we survived this long either! LMAO.

From Tash to Kym : :thumb::hug: http://www.mysmiley.net http://www.mysmiley.net


----------



## Scott W.

Happy Anniversary Bro!! By the way dinner looks great. i'll stop by later for leftovers. (it should only take me a day to get there


----------



## Mante

scottw said:


> Happy Anniversary Bro!! By the way dinner looks great. i'll stop by later for leftovers. (it should only take me a day to get there


I'll email the rest to ya. Dont hold your breath though. LOL.

Thankyou from Tash & I.


----------



## Magnate

Tashaz said:


> Thankyou from Tash & I.


OMG!! You look just like I imagined!!

You two are so cute!! Happy anni-day!!


----------



## Cigary

Love cornbread and anything pork! Happy Anniversary you two...whatcha gonna do that you haven't already done before?


----------



## Mante

Cigary said:


> Love cornbread and anything pork! Happy Anniversary you two...whatcha gonna do that you haven't already done before?


I could always try being nice for a day but I dont think I'd make it. Tash? She will just be herself, which works for me.

Thankyou for the wishes everyone. :thumb:


----------



## BTcigars

Tashaz said:


> Thank you very much for the well wishes, we really dont know what to say. Tash & I dont know how the hell we survived this long either! LMAO.
> 
> From Tash to Kym : :thumb::hug: http://www.mysmiley.net http://www.mysmiley.net


Happy anniversary! How long have you two been together? Here is to many more happy years together.


----------



## thebayratt

Pork and Cornbread!!!???!!!?? MMmmmmmm sounds like a good idea....


----------



## Mante

BTcigars said:


> Happy anniversary! How long have you two been together? Here is to many more happy years together.


Thankyou. We've been together 10 years & married for 7.


----------



## harley33

Now, if you want another American yummy... assuming that you have some pork left over, boil that bone with some navy beans and serve it over that corn bread! Add some cut up onions on top.

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## cigar loco

Amen !!!!...but I'm a Butterbean guy myself, the bigger the better !!!


----------



## Cypress

Not trying to pick a bone (no pun intended) but this belongs in the food section. Moving to Food, Wine, and Drink Section. BTW, that shoulder and corn bread looks good.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker

Congrats!! and the cooornbreak and pork look fantastic! :hungry:


----------



## Mante

cigar loco said:


> Amen !!!!...but I'm a Butterbean guy myself, the bigger the better !!!


I'm more into crabs myself.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Tashaz said:


> I'm more into crabs myself.


They'll give you a lotion to get rid of that...


----------



## Mante

fuente~fuente said:


> They'll give you a lotion to get rid of that...


And it took 37 minutes. LMAO. Oh well, at least you were the first Jason.:banana:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Tashaz said:


> And it took 37 minutes. LMAO. Oh well, at least you were the first Jason.:banana:


:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## eyesack

Zomggggggggg im comin ovahhhh!!!!


----------



## eyesack

Oh congrats, too bro!!!!


----------



## eyesack

And not to thread jack or anything... It's been a week of fish!








For the past 2 days I've been eating fried soft-shell crabs. First time I ever made them and they were better than anything I've had in any restaurant!

Side of Edamame with black and white sea salt and lemon zest "scabs" lol.









...Tonight I'm marinating some shark steaks my buddy caught in lime juice, cilantro salt, cracked pepper, paprika, chilli powder, dill, and sriracha.









Never made shark steaks, or fish for that matter, but my nose tells me this'll taste good? I hope?


----------



## Mante

It's not hijacking Isaac. I did ask the question after all. How did your friend catch a shark in Lime Juice????? LMAO. Nice work mate. (P.S. I stole your idea for this post anyways!):dude:


----------



## Mante

Tonights meal. Braised Steak & Onions with carrots served in pan made gravy with Sweet & Nadine Potato mash. I meant to take a pic of the braised steak but the family beat me to it and left this!


Served up it looked something like this. I did present Tash's plate better though. LOL.







[/URL][/IMG]
hoto::chk:woohoo::hungry:


----------



## eyesack

now THAT'S finger-lickin' good!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Took the plunge into Mole this weekend. Made a pablano salsa last night that served as the base for the mole. Served tonight with a dry aged NY Strip (did it myself) along with grilled sweet potatoes in a peppercorn/brown sugar sauce.


----------



## Mante

I only just finished lunch Patrick but damn! I wish I'd eaten with you instead. Sounds great!:hungry::dr


----------



## eyesack

Soooo you topped steak with a mole sauce is what you did Pat?


----------



## Bigtotoro

Yes I did. I spooned it on pretty lightly as to not overpower the excellent beef.


----------



## eyesack

Nice! Did you use abuelita and plantains for the mole or something else?


----------



## Bigtotoro

eyesack said:


> Nice! Did you use abuelita and plantains for the mole or something else?


It was a mole poblano so: abuelita, cinnamon, raisins, sesame seeds, nutmeg, and about a cup of the poblano salsa. Next time I think I might add a little more in the way of nuts for a little more body.


----------



## eyesack

Making me hungry bro! Throw some toasted almonds in a blender with the rest of the stuff! Mmmmmm been a while since I've made mole poblano. 3 kinds of chiles?


----------



## Bigtotoro

Dried ancho, poblano, with a habanero for heat.


----------



## Mante

Fresh ground coffee rolled whole Beef Fillet with seared spinach, bell peppers & snow peas. Served with tomato & garlic Bruschetta & a lemon herb portuguese sauce. Pics to follow.

This recipe was supplied by Punchman6, offered when I asked for it. Wow, what a superb BOTL!


----------



## smelvis

Clam Chowder, opened the can and worked the micro wave myself!


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Clam Chowder, opened the can and worked the micro wave myself!


Wow Dave! You manage to eat & dribble :BS I'm stunned. LMAO. When we meet in real life you gotta let me cook for you, I guarantee no tins!


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> Wow Dave! You manage to eat & dribble :BS I'm stunned. LMAO. When we meet in real life you gotta let me cook for you, I guarantee no tins!


Deal and in Paradise no less, getting closer but still way to far off, been talking with Bob he is ready for us, :biggrin1:


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Deal and in Paradise no less, getting closer but still way to far off, been talking with Bob he is ready for us, :biggrin1:


Yeah I was pissed that we had a downturn in business a few months ago. Nearly went over just to meet Bob & chill with him but life's like that. It's all good, we'll get there next year.:biggrin1:


----------



## rocketmann82

Some meat like substance and fries......


----------



## Bigtotoro

Atlantic Sea Scallops w/green chile habanero himalayan pink salt rub
Brown Rice
Romaine/Spinach Strawberry Salad w/Lavender Dressing


----------



## Mante

Bigtotoro said:


> Atlantic Sea Scallops w/green chile habanero himalayan pink salt rub
> Brown Rice
> Romaine/Spinach Strawberry Salad w/Lavender Dressing


That sounds like a complex mouthful. Also sounds divine as Scallops are about my favorite seafood. :faint:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Yellowtail Sashime and Albacore tataki Baybay!

Mmmmm Mmmmm!


:hungry:


----------



## Bigtotoro

Tashaz said:


> That sounds like a complex mouthful. Also sounds divine as Scallops are about my favorite seafood. :faint:


You and me both. They are very high on the awesome flavor vs incredibly easy to prepare scale as well. Enjoying a nice Oliva V double on the patio in the aftermath. Good day.


----------



## eyesack

Tonight I'll be serving my family my first real attempt at Lasange Bolognese with Bechamel sauce. The tiny bit I had when I made it was like an orgasm in my mouth, so hopefully it'll produce the same results tonight! Next time, I'm doubling the recipe, though. 5 hours of cooking for just one pan of lasagna is not enough!


----------



## thebayratt

The fiance' made Ham & cheese wrapped in chicken breast ....wrapped in bacon.
With homemade mashed taters with bacon & cheese in them. MMMMmmmmm Bacon in every portion of a meal... can't get much greater than that!


----------



## Mante

thebayratt said:


> The fiance' made Ham & cheese wrapped in chicken breast ....wrapped in bacon.
> With homemade mashed taters with bacon & cheese in them. MMMMmmmmm Bacon in every portion of a meal... can't get much greater than that!


Oh Yeah! Thats what I'm talking bout! :lock1:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Gulp!!

I kid you not, that photo made my water within 2 seconds of looking at it!!



:hungry:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Bigtotoro*  
_Atlantic Sea Scallops w/green chile habanero himalayan pink salt rub
Brown Rice
Romaine/Spinach Strawberry Salad w/Lavender Dressing_



Tashaz said:


> That sounds like a complex mouthful. Also sounds divine as Scallops are about my favorite seafood. :faint:


Wow! I'm a big fan of the scallop too so :yo:


----------



## fiddlegrin

eyesack said:


> Tonight I'll be serving my family my first real attempt at Lasange Bolognese with Bechamel sauce. The tiny bit I had when I made it was like an orgasm in my mouth, so hopefully it'll produce the same results tonight! Next time, I'm doubling the recipe, though. 5 hours of cooking for just one pan of lasagna is not enough!


Oooo Weee!!! :woohoo:

My wifey-woo is Italian so you can imagine how happy I am for your Family!!!

:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....


----------



## cigar loco

Last nights cuisine, nothing fancy here just oh so good.... and easy !!!

The chicken was some boneless breast, cut and sautéed with Olive oil, white onion, some butter, black pepper and garlic salt, for a dressing , Kraft's Greek Vinaigrette, and of course Feta cheese, Calamata and whole Spanish Olives....... I guaronty !! :hungry:


----------



## Habano

The salad bar above looks pretty good. No pics but I did have a very nice sub from Jimmy John's today. Their Applewood smoked Ham is really good. A little avocado spread to go with it makes it amazing.


----------



## sixpackvintage

Fried Egg Sanwich with provalone cheese followed by a 40oz king cobra and a tall boy of old style... yeah were living the dream haha


----------



## fiddlegrin

Urp!!!

YaSir!!!  :beerchug:

.


----------



## EricF

That all looks very delicious!! But alas, I am on a diet to loose the 60 lbs I gained when I quit smoking cigs. So tonite I get a 6oz filet with broccoli rab sauted in garlic and olive oil. :clap2:

I will be good, but no bacon i'm afraid


----------



## Mante

Saturday night dinner. Thai Garlic Local Prawns with a creamy white wine sauce, jasmine rice & Broccolini :hungry::rockon:


----------



## Team Fuente

Tashaz said:


> Kym aka CigarLoco has been edumucating me on how to make CornBread. I took a recipe & used his advice. Did pretty well for a first go to if I do say myself. We enjoyed a Cornbread loaf with a Pork Shoulder roast this evening.
> 
> It took me many hours to figure out that Corn Meal is called Polenta here in Australia. Then I had to find the right grind. Was a damn sight easier to cook than research! LMAO. Anyway, enjoy. (BTW Kym, I put some Corn Kernels in it as a side for the kids)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pork Crackling on the skin was terrible BTW........... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gooooda!


----------



## rocketmann82

I made a big pot of Chili and some Cornbread to go with it. Sat down with a bowl and watched some College Football. It was a great day......


----------



## thebayratt

Canned Hormel Beef Tamales

I love these things and keep atleast 4 cans onhan at all times! The "real" ones just don't do it for me!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith

thebayratt said:


> Canned Hormel Beef Tamales
> 
> I love these things and keep atleast 4 cans onhan at all times! The "real" ones just don't do it for me!!!


That's 'cause you ain't never had my tamales Shawn. They are "slap yo mama" good!

I just made a skillet of cornbread and am now putting it in my buttermilk. This will make me very sleepy in a matter of minutes, so nite-nite y'all!


----------



## Russell Pta

leftover pizza from the OU game. i love cold pizza. lunch was a can of bbq Vienna saugages with crackers while on the boat fishing.

edit: dang i sound horrible. i promise i do eat healthy sometimes...


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

went to my local Italian Deli. The owner died 2 years ago struggle with cancer. He was a immigrant from Italy. Now his son runs the shop. So i decided to pick up a Salami pepper turkey sandwich with red bell and mayonnaise on Focaccia. Then picked up a large Hot Mocha from my local Java Shop man it feels like heaven.


----------



## eyesack

I ate some Vegemite over Triscuits for a snack earlier  
Now, Warren, I haz a queshchun for ya; what is the difference between marmite and Vegemite? One is made in the UK and one is made in Oz, but is there a difference other than origin?


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> I ate some Vegemite over Triscuits for a snack earlier
> Now, Warren, I haz a queshchun for ya; what is the difference between marmite and Vegemite? One is made in the UK and one is made in Oz, but is there a difference other than origin?


Big difference mate. Marmite has a slightly bitter sweet taste where as Vegemite is salty. Another difference is that Vegemite is good & Marmite is crap. LOL.


----------



## gjcab09

eyesack said:


> what is the difference between marmite and Vegemite? One is made in the UK and one is made in Oz, but is there a difference other than origin?


Marmite drips off of the ceiling and Vegemite grows up from the floor.
:laugh:

:bolt:


----------



## Rock31

Burger from 5 guys with lettuce, tomato, pickles, jalapenos, grilled onions, green pepper, mushrooms, relish, hot sauce and ketchup. Delicious as always.


----------



## eyesack

gjcab09 said:


> Marmite drips off of the ceiling and Vegemite grows up from the floor.
> :laugh:
> 
> :bolt:


Hahaha!

BTW, now I'll have to post a review of marmite vs vegemite...

And as for 5-guys... I just had that yesterday, too!


----------



## thebayratt

Cotton candy "monster bag" from the county fair... with a strong glass of strawberry koolaid.... im a diabetic coma waiting to happen!!


----------



## thebayratt

Homemade Frito Pie

Shredded taco blend cheese, whole can of walmart brand no bean chilli, frito chips. 
Microwave for about 2minutes on medium heat. Enjoy


----------



## fiddlegrin

Tashaz said:


> Another difference is that Vegemite is good & Marmite is crap. LOL.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaa!! Ya, other than that though.... there the same! :nod: :lol:

I can laugh cause I tried marmite once................... uke:

:rockon:


----------



## fiddlegrin

gjcab09 said:


> Marmite drips off of the ceiling and Vegemite grows up from the floor.
> :laugh:
> 
> :bolt:


Oh man______!

I am a fan of vegemite but that tickled my funny bone and made me "snark" ! :rofl:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

thebayratt said:


> Cotton candy "monster bag" from the county fair... with a strong glass of strawberry koolaid.... im a diabetic coma waiting to happen!!


_*No freakin kidding you are!!!!*_ :fear:

OMG!!!!!!!!!! :faint2:

:director: -MEDIC_______!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

My wifey just made me some Eggs Benny. :hungry:

I didn't even _think_ about stopping for a pic!

Yummy!!!!


----------



## Mante

Thats my problem lately too Phil, hence no posts in this thread by me. Cook it, admire it then eat it. Thinking afterwards "Oh crap, I should have posted that one up on puff!" LOL. :mrgreen:


----------



## wsamsky

Tonight I made chicken and dumplings because my mom wouldnt stop talking about how much she wanted them. I made the dumplings with bisquic and added some celery, carrots, and potato. Not really sure how this is normally made but is there another way to cook the chicken besides boiling it in the broth, it really wasn't to flavorful.


----------



## Mante

Crayfish Mornay (Western Lobster), Veal Alfredo Tortellini & Lebanese Cucumber with Mayonnaise & Lime Juice. Yeah, I cooked for once! LOL.


----------



## demo

Good ol' bagel with cream cheese this morning


----------



## Rock31

Bacon, egg, cheese on a jalapeño bagel. Good start to the day.


----------



## thebayratt

Made up this rather unsual mixture

"Smoked Oyster Caserole"
Can of smoked oysters
Taco blend shredded cheese
Frito corn chips
Microwave for a bout a minute to melt cheese.
Eat


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

45 degrees today in the north east i dry rubbed a load of pork chops gonna grill em slow. Some friends over beer and cigars. Probably the last nice day we are going to get.


----------



## Rock31

Agreed this is it for us, last day before it's winter weather for quite some time. Probably grab some pizza with the kid.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Got a pot of Curry Chicken on the stove. :hungry:


----------



## harley33

SmoknTaz said:


> Got a pot of Curry Chicken on the stove. :hungry:


Looks yummy!


----------



## eyesack

Hell yeah Shawn! That's what I'm talkin bout right there! Frito pies ftw! Also, Tony, don't you get rug-burn from dry-rubbing your pork?  lolol

I just had some overpriced and burnt shrimp tempura followed by an Italian hoagie, extra oil extra vinegar. Just waitin for my buddy to get here so we can spark up some stogies!


----------



## Rock31

Had a one pot mess tonight but it was delicious. Steak, mushrooms, pasta and mozzarella.....that's all I had in the house lol.


----------



## gjcab09

I think I want a PB&J sammich.....*right now!!!*


----------



## MoreBeer

Tonight was our official Costco Mini Appetizer Dinner!

Mini egg rolls.
Mini cocktail franks wrapped in pastry.
Mini quiche.
Mini pot stickers.
Mini chicken quesadillas.

It all went down well with a few MAXI Beers.


----------



## Mante

thebayratt said:


> Made up this rather unsual mixture
> 
> "Smoked Oyster Caserole"
> Can of smoked oysters
> Taco blend shredded cheese
> Frito corn chips
> Microwave for a bout a minute to melt cheese.
> Eat


That sounded good enough that I made it for lunch & am eating it right now. :woohoo:


----------



## thebayratt

Tashaz said:


> That sounded good enough that I made it for lunch & am eating it right now. :woohoo:


Thats great stuff!

Be sure to get the oil from the can into the "caserole"... its helps the chips go down easier! lol

Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Mante

thebayratt said:


> Thats great stuff!
> 
> Be sure to get the oil from the can into the "caserole"... its helps the chips go down easier! lol
> 
> Let me know what you think about it.


I did & a smidgen of Tartare Sauce as well. MmmmmmmMmmmnnnn!!!!!! :woohoo::hungry: (Not going to be moving far for an hour though! LOL)


----------



## smelvis

You guy's eat to damn good I am jealous, I did eat good today at the herf, we had shrimp and some very tasty meat, cheese, lettuce and stuff rolls.


----------



## thebayratt

Tashaz said:


> I did & a smidgen of Tartare Sauce as well. MmmmmmmMmmmnnnn!!!!!! :woohoo::hungry: (Not going to be moving far for an hour though! LOL)


_I don't do tatar sauce anymore_... I slipped & fell in a huge jar of it that fell off a shelf & broke @ a grocery store when I was little.... scarred for life!

Now, some prepared Horseradish.......... thats what im talking about! I may try a smidgen of it next time.


----------



## Mante

thebayratt said:


> Now, some prepared Horseradish.......... thats what im talking about! I may try a smidgen of it next time.


I think that would work even better! :thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

*Late night snack for the night*. (_sorry no pics_)

Tuna Salad
1 Can of tuna in spring water (not oil)
2 tablespoons of sweet relish
2 tablespoons of mayo
1 tablespoon of prepared horseradish
Mix in a bowl and serve with club/ritz crackers.
The horseradish gives it a nice little "kick" to it.

This is a favorite of mine. I've ate it three times in one day once... it _almost _didn't set well with me.. but got over it quickly~

Warren, you got me thinking of horseradish....._ its all your fault._


----------



## Cigary

Home made foccacia bread that the wife is making after eating myself into a pair of sweat pants after our cruise. I literally ate like a man with 2 butt holes and spent a couple of evenings at one of the specialty restaurants where it took about 3 hours to eat the whole meal...incredible...Sabatinis is the name and for a cheap $20 p/p it was like eating at a 5 star restaurant. 7 pre course appetizers..soups and salads...main course entrees where I had 3 of them ( that's right...3 of them...Lobster tail, New York Strip and some Italian Dish I could not pronounce but OMG was it delicious. So many other pastas I tried and the dessert was so incredible I almost popped a button on my slacks. One night they had Fresh Sea Bass that I almost climaxed over...best Sea Bass I have ever tasted in my life that was about 8 ounces...had 2 6 ounce Lobster Tails to wash that down with most of the above and below foods again.

As I said she is now baking these italian breads...fresh proscuitto and melons,,kalamata olives...cheeses...dark thin sliced meats...fresh pasta...thought I had gone to heaven...and yes I was there for 3 hours eating this meal.


----------



## thebayratt

I love three hour meals!
That one sounds fantastic Gary! What cruise line was that on??

I like going to the local casinos on the weekends and spending $25 on the seafood buffet and eating for about 4hrs.... the Misses just slowly paces herself; i'm there for the long haul and recooperating the losses I have in the casino out on their buffet ( I haven't gambled in over 9months).


----------



## EricF

My wife is making homemade pizza!!!!!!! Dee-Lish!!!


----------



## Evonnida

I made pot roast steak... 2 round steaks seasoned and tossed in the crock-pot. Cover with a few packets of brown gravy, carrots, can of beer and more seasoning. Let cook on high for 6-8 hours. Amazing!


----------



## Batista30

I just had a chocolate protein shake and now I'm eating a piece of italian bread. yey.:yawn:


----------



## Evonnida

The Italian Bread actually sounds good.


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> The Italian Bread actually sounds good.


Compared to the protein shake, it's heaven.


----------



## Cigary

thebayratt said:


> I love three hour meals!
> That one sounds fantastic Gary! What cruise line was that on??
> 
> I like going to the local casinos on the weekends and spending $25 on the seafood buffet and eating for about 4hrs.... the Misses just slowly paces herself; i'm there for the long haul and recooperating the losses I have in the casino out on their buffet ( I haven't gambled in over 9months).


It was on the Crown Princess and every cruise line has their own "specialty restaurants" that charge from $15 to $25 p/p for meals but let me tell you...they are great. I've done them on Princess, Holland America, Celebrity, Carnival, Cunard and RCL and every single one of the restaurants was like eating at a 5 star restaurant.


----------



## Scott W.

Just downed 10 egg whites with tomatoes, spinach and hot peppers. Paired it with some red wine.


----------



## Consigliere

Just had meatloaf, greenbeans & wild rice, fantastic. Some people may not like meatloaf, but this "simple kid from the sticks" loves it. The real kicker is my wife took out meat for empanadas for tomorrows dinner, can't wait!


----------



## Mante

We had friends over for a BBQ last night. Heads a bit sore LOL. Marinated Lamb Steaks, Fillet Steak, Italian Sausages, Satay Chicken, Scallop Banana & Bacon Skewers, Potato Salad, Char Grilled Peppers marinated in white wine, Garden Salad & Crusty Bread. Whew, I'm worn out just typing it all. :hungry::rockon:


----------



## perry7762

Tashaz said:


> We had friends over for a BBQ last night. Heads a bit sore LOL. Marinated Lamb Steaks, Fillet Steak, Italian Sausages, Satay Chicken, Scallop Banana & Bacon Skewers, Potato Salad, Char Grilled Peppers marinated in white wine, Garden Salad & Crusty Bread. Whew, I'm worn out just typing it all. :hungry::rockon:


ummmmmm i had pizza hut


----------



## DeeSkank

Tashaz said:


> We had friends over for a BBQ last night. Heads a bit sore LOL. Marinated Lamb Steaks, Fillet Steak, Italian Sausages, Satay Chicken, Scallop Banana & Bacon Skewers, Potato Salad, Char Grilled Peppers marinated in white wine, Garden Salad & Crusty Bread. Whew, I'm worn out just typing it all. :hungry::rockon:





perry7762 said:


> ummmmmm i had pizza hut


It's okay, you have me beat.

Taco Bell here :r

Though I did try the Smoked Oyster Casserole that Shawn posted. It was an interesting experience. My first time having oysters out of a can :biglaugh: Pretty good though!

The lady hates seafood (actually, refuses to try it) and lets just say, there was no chance of any intimacy after eating that! Then again, I was burping up oysters until the next day....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Just downed 10 egg whites with tomatoes, spinach and hot peppers. Paired it with some red wine.


Wow that sounds great Scott like a _frittata _without the yolks!
Feel like sharing the recipe?:hungry:


----------



## Mante

You lot and your friggin egg whites! If you exercise AT ALL you need protein & it comes from the yolks in a different form. Eat everything FFS, just do it well
Really guys, the whole egg white thing is starting to sound like an infomercial. I could go on but I may annoy someone here. LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> You lot and your friggin egg whites! If you exercise AT ALL you need protein & it comes from the yolks in a different form. Eat everything FFS, just do it well
> Really guys, the whole egg white thing is starting to sound like an infomercial. I could go on but I may annoy someone here. LOL.


Sorry bro all the protein i need is in the whites the yolk contains way to much fat for me! Things like cardiovascular health take a prescient when your 51.
I do exercise almost everyday exercise and diet work hand and hand good point!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro all the protein i need is in the whites the yolk contains way to much fat for me! Things like cardiovascular health take a prescient when your 51.
> I do exercise almost everyday exercise and diet work hand and hand good point!
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Indeed you need to take what you deem fit from the diet Tony, I agree. Also I agree your an old fart, being a massive 8 years older than me. Zimmer frame anyone? LMAO.

Tash & I can still cycle 50 Miles on any given day with no preparation, I doubt most here can. We dont use egg whites to do it. (She has no Gall bladder & half a Pancreas to boot)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Indeed you need to take what you deem fit from the diet Tony, I agree. Also I agree your an old fart, being a massive 8 years older than me. Zimmer frame anyone? LMAO.
> 
> Tash & I can still cycle 50 Miles on any given day with no preparation, I doubt most here can. We dont use egg whites to do it. (She has no Gall bladder & half a Pancreas to boot)


I ate and drank what i wanted till the age of 45 i figure i got away with plenty. I have many friends by pass surgery's mini strokes borderline diabetics. Some younger than me sad really that's why i took a healthier stance on life. I am in better shape now than i was at 30. And i would bet on that 50 mile ride i know of at least one person here that can do it. One day maybe GOD willing
we can all take that bike ride together. I'LL bring the cigars!:thumb::idea::rapture:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I ate and drank what i wanted till the age of 45 i figure i got away with plenty. I have many friends by pass surgery's mini strokes borderline diabetics. Some younger than me sad really that's why i took a healthier stance on life. I am in better shape now than i was at 30. And i would bet on that 50 mile ride i know of at least one person here that can do it. One day maybe GOD willing
> we can all take that bike ride together. I'LL bring the cigars!:thumb::idea::rapture:


LMAO Tony. Well said mate. I'm actually busting your balls for no good reason & I apologize for that. We all have a regime that we adhere to & that is how it should be. I'll meet you at the end of the ride with a fine cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> LMAO Tony. Well said mate. I'm actually busting your balls for no good reason & I apologize for that. We all have a regime that we adhere to & that is how it should be. I'll meet you at the end of the ride with a fine cigar.


No need to apologize Bro! Friends shouldn't have to walk on egg shells when talking to one another. I took me a while to figure you out. I have come to the conclusion there is no malice in you at least not towards me. Your just having fun on the internet its tough to see. No facial expressions no body language. But alas i have mastered the concept of reading minds, or rather trusting ones instincts!:thumb::car:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No need to apologize Bro! Friends shouldn't have to walk on egg shells when talking to one another. I took me a while to figure you out. I have come to the conclusion there is no malice in you at least not towards me. Your just having fun on the internet its tough to see. No facial expressions no body language. But alas i have mastered the concept of reading minds, or rather trusting ones instincts!:thumb::car:


GTFO My Mind! There is no more room! LOL. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Kevin Keith

two of my favorite people right there!


----------



## Evonnida

Due to temps in the 60's the last few days, I've been a grilling machine!!
T-Bones, Crash hot potatoes, grilled salad and grilled corn on Sunday








Tonight was grilled Chicken over Quattro di Formaggi, grilled asparagus, and an herb endive salad with a homemade bacon/balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## Mante

:hail::hungry::dr


----------



## Rock31

What is a Crash hot potato and how do I make it?!

Had some Jalapeno Cheddar Cheese and sausage tonight, yea I failed at weight loss this week!


----------



## Evonnida

Crash Hot Potatoes

Boil red or other tougher potato with skin on until they are soft, but not mushy... Use a masher to flatten the potato. Then brush with olive oil (healthier than butter) and season. Then top with whatever you desire. Bake on 450 for about 15 minutes, or until it begins to brown and voila... I made a Blue Cheese and Bacon sauce that I topped mine with. (That's also what's on the steak). The wife went with sour cream and cheddar cheese, almost like a loaded baked potato.


----------



## Batista30

Golden Grahams with milk.


----------



## rocketmann82

Evonnida said:


> Crash Hot Potatoes
> 
> Boil red or other tougher potato with skin on until they are soft, but not mushy... Use a masher to flatten the potato. Then brush with olive oil (healthier than butter) and season. Then top with whatever you desire. Bake on 450 for about 15 minutes, or until it begins to brown and voila... I made a Blue Cheese and Bacon sauce that I topped mine with. (That's also what's on the steak). The wife went with sour cream and cheddar cheese, almost like a loaded baked potato.


I thought I had grilled everything there was to grill (I guess not), but how do you grill salad brother? Sounds good!!!!!


----------



## Habanolover

Just got back from Cracker Barrel. Three eggs (yellow included and cooked over easy), grits, ham, sausage, bacon, 2 biscuits w/gravy, hashbrown casserole, and fried apples. Being the health conscious person that I am I also had 2 large glasses of whole milk. :mrgreen:


----------



## Reino

rocketmann82 said:


> I thought I had grilled everything there was to grill (I guess not), but how do you grill salad brother? Sounds good!!!!!


Being on a diet I shouldnt be in here but whatever....

I started grilling salad a few months ago. Its a love it or hate thing. 
I use home made ceasar dressing, wood bowl,anchovy's, garlic etc.
Take romaine hearts cut in half legthwise, face cut side up, drizzle (pour) dressing all over the cut side and grill 1-2 minutes each side depending how hot your fire is. It is just as good on a gas grill as charcoal.

I love it!

Would like to know how others are cooking theirs.

umm umm good, Cracker Barrel....I'm starving!


----------



## Evonnida

Reino said:


> Being on a diet I shouldnt be in here but whatever....
> 
> I started grilling salad a few months ago. Its a love it or hate thing.
> I use home made ceasar dressing, wood bowl,anchovy's, garlic etc.
> Take romaine hearts cut in half legthwise, face cut side up, drizzle (pour) dressing all over the cut side and grill 1-2 minutes each side depending how hot your fire is. It is just as good on a gas grill as charcoal.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Would like to know how others are cooking theirs.
> 
> umm umm good, Cracker Barrel....I'm starving!


This is correct!! 
A healthier version I do is that instead of ceasar, I'll slather the romaine with olive oil and lemon juice, and maybe some garlic oil and then grill it up. Make sure you season it before and after it goes on the grill. Almost any dressing will work, the possibilities are endless! Have fun!


----------



## Reino

Evonnida said:


> This is correct!!
> A healthier version I do is that instead of ceasar, I'll slather the romaine with olive oil and lemon juice, and maybe some garlic oil and then grill it up. Make sure you season it before and after it goes on the grill. Almost any dressing will work, the possibilities are endless! Have fun!


cool, I will try it. I have 4 or 5 different really good infused olive oils, lemon, jalapeno, habanero, drawing a blank on the others.
I havent grilled any since this biggest loser thing started but it is in the 70's now so I will fire up the pit this weekend. 
I love grillin, smokin and drinkin.


----------



## Strickland

I got a George Foreman grill for Christmas, and we've used the thing at least 20 times since then. Last night was tomato, mozzarella and basil paninis...


----------



## Mante

Habanolover said:


> Just got back from Cracker Barrel. Three eggs (yellow included and cooked over easy), grits, ham, sausage, bacon, 2 biscuits w/gravy, hashbrown casserole, and fried apples. Being the health conscious person that I am I also had 2 large glasses of whole milk. :mrgreen:


Reading through your post & thinking like a nutritionist, that is a well balanced meal Donnie. Lets see, we have basic protein, complex protein, fiber, iron, chromium, sodium, potassium, Vitamins A, B1, B2, B3, B12 and one of your daily serves of fruit to boot. We wont mention the 8 differing fats as they are not "nutrients" hence not relevant. Sounds healthy to me. :rockon::eyebrows:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just had made for dinner Shrimp Scampi over bow tie pasta with fresh snow peas!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

If it makes you feel better Warren i just had a Devil Dog for desert!
:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If it makes you feel better Warren i just had a Devil Dog for desert!
> :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


There ya go! With such a healthy main it needed to be evened up with some sugar, just to make it "balanced". :biglaugh::wink:


----------



## Habanolover

Tashaz said:


> Reading through your post & thinking like a nutritionist, that is a well balanced meal Donnie. Lets see, we have basic protein, complex protein, fiber, iron, chromium, sodium, potassium, Vitamins A, B1, B2, B3, B12 and one of your daily serves of fruit to boot. We wont mention the 8 differing fats as they are not "nutrients" hence not relevant. Sounds healthy to me. :rockon::eyebrows:


Exactly! Anyone who has ever met me will tell you I am a bastion of perfect health. :r



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just had made for dinner Shrimp Scampi over bow tie pasta with fresh snow peas!


Tony, I commend you on your efforts to live healthy in areas that are of a concern to you. I hope that it pays off and you are able to enjoy many more years on this wondrous planet. :tu

Me, I am a southern boy and grease, fat, and breaded fried foods are just a part of who I am.


----------



## Rock31

Habanolover said:


> Just got back from Cracker Barrel. Three eggs (yellow included and cooked over easy), grits, ham, sausage, bacon, 2 biscuits w/gravy, hashbrown casserole, and fried apples. Being the health conscious person that I am I also had 2 large glasses of whole milk. :mrgreen:


I was really enjoying my grilled chicken on a spinach wrap until I read this, now I don't even want it anymore :hurt:


----------



## Habanolover

Rock31 said:


> I was really enjoying my grilled chicken on a spinach wrap until I read this, now I don't even want it anymore :hurt:


It was probably no good for you anyway! :lie:


----------



## Rock31

I sure miss the breakfasts I had while in Kona...hands down best breakfast foods I have ever had...I need something fried NOW!


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Rock31

Very nice Erich, looks delicious.


----------



## rocketmann82

Evonnida said:


> This is correct!!
> A healthier version I do is that instead of ceasar, I'll slather the romaine with olive oil and lemon juice, and maybe some garlic oil and then grill it up. Make sure you season it before and after it goes on the grill. Almost any dressing will work, the possibilities are endless! Have fun!


Thanks Guys, sounds good, I'll have to try it soon....


----------



## rocketmann82

Habanolover said:


> Just got back from Cracker Barrel. Three eggs (yellow included and cooked over easy), grits, ham, sausage, bacon, 2 biscuits w/gravy, hashbrown casserole, and fried apples. Being the health conscious person that I am I also had 2 large glasses of whole milk. :mrgreen:


Cracker Barrel is one of my favorites. I leave Korea in May and that will probably be my first place to eat. Everything I have tried on the menu, I have liked....


----------



## eyesack

Duuuude! Cracker Barrel is one of my favorite places, too! Andrew (bouncintiga) and I tried to buy some of the vintage Havana Cigar signs but they were not for sale 

It's been too long since I've cooked/posted food pr0n... Here we go!



























I call it... shit, what do I call it?
How about, "Isaac's Not-So-Famous Hot and Spicy, Sweet and Tangy, Mushroom, Onion, and Hot Dog-Fried Leftover Rice!"

For one serving: 
~1 3/4 cup cooked white rice (not soggy, needs to be on the drier side)
- 2 large white mushrooms (shitakes would be GREAT but they're expensive and I'm broke because I spend too much money on cigars)
- 1/4 cup minced white or yellow onions
- 1 Nathan's Beef Frank (sliced thin on a bias) / not |
- 1/4 cup vegetable oil (I use safflower oil)
- 1 Tablespoon of minced garlic
- 1 Tablespoon Hoisin Sauce
- 1 Tablespoon Korean Red Pepper Paste (not sure where to find this other than Korean grocery stores like Han Ah Reum)
- 1 Tablespoon Rice Vinegar
- 2-3 Tablespoons Soy Sauce

Start by sauteeing the mushrooms, onions, and hot dog in like 2 tablespoons of oil. When onions are caramelized put the garlic in (otherwise it will burn) and wait till the hot dog is cooked, then add rice. Break it up so the grains are more-or-less individual. Pour in the rest of the oil, but use your judgement. You don't want to deep-fry it lol (or do you?). Pour soy sauce in and flip it around or stir with a spatula till it's a nice golden color. Turn the heat down to medium/low.

Put the other crap minus the vinegar and smush it around for a while because the Hoisin and the Red Pepper Paste are thick and need heat to help them move more freely about the rice. Lastly, add the vinegar to act as a solvent for the pastes/oil so it's not so greasy tasting and whatnot. If you have green onion, chop some on the bias [(/ not |) yeah, don't chop that shit straight. That's how Chinese people do it and it looks like crap!] and sprinkle it on top. Take pictures and post on Puff. Eat it, bring laptop into bathroom with you. Continue to post on Puff. You might be there for a while. :rofl: :rofl: But I have a stomach of iron so don't worry, I'm not pooping while posting. This time. :biglaugh:


----------



## eyesack

Waaaaaaaaaaaait for it...










Too far guys?


----------



## Mante

LMAO. The 1/4 cup of oil was too far, the rest is good IMHO. :lever:

520..... *AGAIN!*


----------



## eyesack

Haha yeah come to think of it, it was probably more likely around an eighth cup. Quarter sounds like a lot!


----------



## Mante

Marinated Satay plus Honey & Soy Chicken Breasts, Thai Chicken Kebabs, Chicken Chilli Sausages, Garden Salad, Fried Eggs & Beetroot. :hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Reino

Looking good Warren, we love Satay Chicken Thighs.


----------



## Evonnida

Garlic butter fish filets on a bed of rice


----------



## DSturg369

This is an older pic, but having again tonight.

Pork Roast & Veggies.


----------



## DSturg369

Meals past...

Low Country Boil...


















Venison Tenderloin, Sauteed Green Beans w/garlic, Baked Potato w/sour cream and shredded white cheddar ...



























Slow smoked Venison Hind-quarter with fresh corn and rice pilaf....



























Smoked Chicken Breast with steamed broccoli and brown rice....


















BBQ'ed Pork - aka. Pulled/Chopped Pork


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love a boil with crayfish!:hungry::rockon::bounce::high5::decision:


----------



## primetime76

Shouldn't there be some shrimp on the Barby?



Tashaz said:


> Marinated Satay plus Honey & Soy Chicken Breasts, Thai Chicken Kebabs, Chicken Chilli Sausages, Garden Salad, Fried Eggs & Beetroot. :hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## chickenriceboo

Spicy miso ramen, with a bit of Jeeves and Wooster.


----------



## szyzk

Edit: chickenriceboo, that ramen looks incredible. I'm jealous!


No pics, but last night was a simple dinner of chick peas, grilled asparagus, curried cauliflower, fresh & pan roasted leaks, grilled brussell sprouts, five year old gouda, a nicely aged parmesan, some runny & stinky stilton, lots of wine & beer, tapenade, fresh salsa, various canned pepper relishes & chutneys, and some homemade tortilla chips.


----------



## chickenriceboo

szyzk said:


> Edit: chickenriceboo, that ramen looks incredible. I'm jealous!
> 
> No pics, but last night was a simple dinner of chick peas, grilled asparagus, curried cauliflower, fresh & pan roasted leaks, grilled brussell sprouts, five year old gouda, a nicely aged parmesan, some runny & stinky stilton, lots of wine & beer, tapenade, fresh salsa, various canned pepper relishes & chutneys, and some homemade tortilla chips.


Thanks, Andrew - it was a pretty good bowl! 
Your dinner sounded fantastic. That's the sort of stuff which I love.


----------



## Rock31




----------



## Mante

Seafood night! :woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:


----------



## Mante

Tashaz said:


> Seafood night! :woohoo::whoo::woohoo::whoo::woohoo:


Barramundi & Prawn Fillo parcels, Pan seared Zucchini with Broccolini & Gouda melt, Garlic Prawns & Thai Chilli Squid.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

A good recipe I found a while back, and surprisingly delicious.

German pancakes:

3 eggs
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup sugar
2-4 tablespoons butter

preheat the oven to 400 degrees (while preheating i stick the butter in a caserole pan which is like 9 x 9 x 2 inches in size, and let the butter melt in the oven)

beat the eggs, then mix in the flour, milk, and sugar in and mix well.

Once the butter is melted i swish it around bottom of the pan and sides of the pan (carefull not to loose any of the butter, dont use a paper towel or anything that will suck up any of the liquid) then pour the egg mix into the pan and bake it on 400 for 20 minutes.

Once the 20 minutes are up take it out, cut it into squares (the egg mixture will raise up a lot in all the corners and side of the pan and those are the best parts) then plate it and sprinkle powdered sugar or your choice of syrup over it and enjoy.


----------



## thebayratt

I love these things!!!


----------



## DSturg369

Homemade Calzones for tonight! :hungry:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> Barramundi & Prawn Fillo parcels, Pan seared Zucchini with Broccolini & Gouda melt, Garlic Prawns & Thai Chilli Squid.


That looks yummy! I presume you caught the barramundi while taking your extra days off work for Easter holiday? :biggrin:


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> That looks yummy! I presume you caught the barramundi while taking your extra days off work for Easter holiday? :biggrin:


LOL. Didnt have time to travel that far, they reside a couple of thousand kms north of here.


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> LOL. Didnt have time to travel that far, they reside a couple of thousand kms north of here.


Obviously I'm oblivious to the piscatorial geography of Australia! From what I've seen, they look like fun fishing. And apparently good eating, as well!


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> Obviously I'm oblivious to the piscatorial geography of Australia! From what I've seen, they look like fun fishing. And apparently good eating, as well!


Barramundi is a superb fighting fish if you like fishing, always a challenge & brilliant eating as well. :nod:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> Barramundi is a superb fighting fish if you like fishing, always a challenge & brilliant eating as well. :nod:


Like I didn't already have enough reasons to wish I could visit Australia ... :fish2::violin::yield::biggrin:


----------



## chickenriceboo

Last week's excellent dinner in a trip to Nagasaki, with copious amounts of sake and whiskey.









Shop front









Fried cheese nibblets









Lightly grilled salmon, flounder and horse mackerel sashimi. Incredible.









Perfectly fried juicy chicken leg, chopped up for easy chopsticking. Served with yuzu kosho, a spicy citrus dip.









Braised pork in a cheesy flaky pie crust.









Calamari and peppers in garlic butter.









Grilled sazae shell (the translation i found said it was a turban shell)









Oven grilled, then slow braised oxtail. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## thebayratt

chickenriceboo said:


> Fried cheese nibblets


MMMmm those look good as well as the others.. I think I am going to have to find a recipe for the Cheese Nibblets!

Tonight I am having Guinness & Sweet-n-spicy Chipotle BBQ'd Rabbit sammiches.

*Thats right BBQ'd rabbit sammiches!!* I've ate two and going back for two more in a few minutes!!


----------



## cheese

I would make the trip just for this. It all looks beyond fantastic!



chickenriceboo said:


> Last week's excellent dinner in a trip to Nagasaki, with copious amounts of sake and whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried cheese nibblets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightly grilled salmon, flounder and horse mackerel sashimi. Incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly fried juicy chicken leg, chopped up for easy chopsticking. Served with yuzu kosho, a spicy citrus dip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braised pork in a cheesy flaky pie crust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calamari and peppers in garlic butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled sazae shell (the translation i found said it was a turban shell)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oven grilled, then slow braised oxtail. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## cheese

Tonight's dinner was Sherry brined, roasted raspberry chipotle sauce glazed, slow grilled pork chops with a side of edamame.



















The sauce:










The brine:

2 cups chicken stock
1/2 cup Alvear Oloroso Asuncion Montilla-Moriles Sherry
1/3 cup demerara sugar (pure cane sugar that has not been fully refined)
1 Tbsp crushed peppercorns (I use a mortar & pestle)
2 Tbsp kosher salt
4 cups ice

Bring the first 5 items to a boil in a sauce pan. Remove from heat and add the ice. Once the ice melts, place in a heavy duty plastic bag with pork chops for at least 4 hours. Or (what I do) place the mix & pork chops in a vacuum canister on use your food sealer. The second option only takes about 10 minutes or so.

On a side note, did you know onion chives bloom?


----------



## Rock31

no pictures but I had English Muffin with salami, provolone and an egg.

Delicious and quick!


----------



## thebayratt

Im eating some Hog's Head Cheese

Its some genuine cajun style too, chunks n all!

*So, whatcha eating?*​


----------



## jeepthing

Red Beans, rice and Sausage MMMMMM


----------



## andrprosh

Pizza and Sierra Nevada Pale ale.


----------



## Rock31

Hillshire Farms Cheddarwurst!


----------



## fanman1

i made me some rice with stuff in it. and goot thread idea!


----------



## cartey

I didn't take pictures tonight.
We went to Whidbey Island, WA today, and brought back some fresh Penn Cove mussels. Fired it up with some chorizos, leek, tomato, thyme, oregano, and paprika.
Unfortunately it didn't come out as good as it sounds, but it still was an ok dish.
Will use the sauce tomorrow for some pasta. I'm actually more looking forward to that.


----------



## beercritic

Protien drip-feed through a tube.


----------



## Wallbright

I had some grilled chicken, garlic and onion mashed potatoes, regular salad, and corn bread salad for dinner. It was pretty good.


----------



## piperdown

Really big (6 inch across) chocolate chip cookie...mmmmmmmm


----------



## Wallbright

I just finished off the last homemade banana muffin my girlfriend made. It was good.


----------



## bMay

Rock31 said:


> Hillshire Farms Cheddarwurst!


Go Meat!


----------



## Wallbright

I am wishing I had some food right now. I am stuck in class with a sore throat and after this I have to wait for my girlfriend to get done with a meeting before I can go home to eat.


----------



## bnbtobacco

Just finished my sizzling steak here at the hotel.


----------



## Wallbright

Honey Mustard chicken with brown rice. The sauce is homemade too.


----------



## Mante

Wallbright said:


> Honey Mustard chicken with brown rice. The sauce is homemade too.


Looks nice indeed Tyler. :hungry::yo:


----------



## Mante

Decided to cook for Tash last night. T-Bone & Fillet Steak, Cucumber in a herb vinigarette, Seared Corn Cobs, Dark & Light Fried Onions with Buttered French Mushrooms. Served with homemade Pene De Casa Pressed Garlic Bread.


----------



## szyzk

chickenriceboo said:


> Oven grilled, then slow braised oxtail. Gorgeous stuff.


I know this is old but that needs bumped again. Seriously. That is the PERFECT example of food p*rn!

Jay, can you box some up and send it to Pennsylvania?

Wow.

Uhhhhhhhhhh. I want some!


----------



## harley33

Looks great Warren - that is my kind of meal.... opcorn:


----------



## zabhatton

mutton buryani (takeout)


----------



## rejart

Smoked my first brisket last weekend.

10lb packer injected and rubbed:










Hot off the smoker:










Nice slices and pretty moist and tender. I think it came out well for a first attempt:










Cooked it for 11.5 hrs at 225º


----------



## Mante

Wow Rob! That looks awesome!:thumb:


----------



## Mante

Yet again I cooked for Tashy tonight. Beef Rendang & Nasi Kuning (Beef Thai Curry & Yellow Rice).

The beginning.








The end.








Greek cucumber as a side.








Dinner is served.


----------



## Fuzzy

Today will be smoked mullet brought back from the left coast of Florida to add to smashed cooked black-eyed-peas with fresh onion, garlic, peppers and Cholulu hot sauce.

Not so visually appealing but a true southern coastal dish. I would go so far as to say it is a delicacy!


----------



## thebayratt

Home made fried chicken breast and waffles


----------



## Rock31

[No message]


----------



## harley33

Ray, not sure what that is, but it looks AWESOME! Lobster, clams, shrimp, what else?


----------



## Rock31

Lobster, Clams, Shrimp, Calamari, Scungilli, Scallops.

Mariscada is what I know the dish as, served with either a Green or Red Sauce over rice.


----------



## Scott W.

You couldn't just eat a F**king turkey yesterday like the rest of the oxygen breathing country Ray? Jeez, that looks good.


----------



## thebayratt

Colossal smoked Oysters and multigrain club crackers.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Rock31 said:


> Lobster, Clams, Shrimp, Calamari, Scungilli, Scallops.
> 
> Mariscada is what I know the dish as, served with either a Green or Red Sauce over rice.


Wow! Looks a lot like paella and looks just as delicious. This was the Turkey substitute?

_____________

There are some amazing food pics here. Great job folks!


----------



## Steven

Oh god, my mouth is watering just from a few pages of this thread.


----------



## Desertlifter

Spring greens tossed with feta, grilled chicken with a memphis style rub, artichoke hearts, and craisins.

Tomorrow is leftover chicken cubed and tossed with feta, quinoa, parsley, and seared pineapple.


----------



## smelvis

$3.00 frozen breakfast burrito damn you guy's


----------



## thebayratt

Tachos. Basically instead of using nacho chips, I put in tater tots.


----------



## Mante

Hahaha! Ghost thread lives again!

I just cooked something worth posting as it's been a while since I've bothered with pics.

Piri Piri Chicken with Chirozo & a side of Broccoli and Cauliflower Pakoras. Mmmmmmmmmm. :dr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That Broccoli and Cauliflower look great. One of my favorite side dishes.
Nice Job!


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That Broccoli and Cauliflower look great. One of my favorite side dishes.
> Nice Job!


Cheers Tony. :biggrin:


----------



## HIM

Nice thread to bring back to life and the food looks great!


----------



## Scott W.

That looks damn good Warren!


----------



## HIM

Just finished up a BLT on Cuban bread. No pics though.


----------



## HIM

Eggs Benedict for brunch. My favorite.


----------



## TTecheTTe

My favorite pairing of an Olivia V - an 18oz Grilled Teriyaki T-bone (med rare, charred). With a Cab side for a fruit/vegetable group serving (I am a degreed nutritionist - I can say that!). 


China: Wedgwood White
Crystal: Waterford (Old) Short Colleen
Sterling: Stieff Repousse'


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TTecheTTe said:


> My favorite pairing of an Olivia V - an 18oz Grilled Teriyaki T-bone (med rare, charred). With a Cab side for a fruit/vegetable group serving (I am a degreed nutritionist - I can say that!).
> 
> 
> China: Wedgwood White
> Crystal: Waterford (Old) Short Colleen
> Sterling: Stieff Repousse'


Okay, someone finally succeeded in making me drool.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tobias Lutz said:


> Okay, someone finally succeeded in making me drool.


Then you'll like last nights! Steak was only 13oz, though.  Tonight looked exactly the same, so you can look at the pic twice!

I love the grilled trio, but forgot pineapple and really wanted it. So, I topped it with some canned crushed pineapple I had on hand; not too bad so it will work in a pinch:


----------



## Mante

A crap chicken, cheese & mayo on white for lunch. Yep, the cafe next door can even screw up something that simple! :frusty:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tashaz said:


> A crap chicken, cheese & mayo on white for lunch. Yep, the cafe next door can even screw up something that simple! :frusty:


Well, probably would have had a hard time enjoying anything today, as much as I'm sure you could have used a good meal. At least it was just a crap sandwich, and not a great meal that was crap because you couldn't enjoy it.

Make yourself feel better with some of your Thai Curry! :hungry: Be well - be happy!


----------



## beercritic

I made a killer meat loaf from a pound of each, 93% lean burger, veal & spicy sausage. Processed half into meat ballsn, adding oragano and parmisagn. They are resting in the freezer. Our Kroger discounts meat close to the expire date. Around $6 for two great meals. Not much room for cigars in our freezers.


----------



## Dazz

Some great meals everyone, this thread makes me hungry.

I'm cooking oven roasted mushroom stuffed veal tonight which ill serve with garlic and basil seasoned chips and a light gravy. ill see if I can take some pic's when its done.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## Mante

Dazz said:


> Some great meals everyone, this thread makes me hungry.
> 
> I'm cooking oven roasted mushroom stuffed veal tonight which ill serve with garlic and basil seasoned chips and a light gravy. ill see if I can take some pic's when its done.
> 
> Cheers-
> 
> Dazz


Sounds good already, email me some.


----------



## HIM

Grilled ribeye with mashed potatoes cooked in chicken stock and green beans cooked with vidalia onions and maple bacon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn Mari i saw that beautiful Steak you made i was thinking about it all day.
So i went off the hook my cholesterol must have jumped 25 points LOL!
Mushrooms sauteed in butter and white wine.
Grilled Shell steaks Tossed salad.
All vegetables from the Garden.
Bella even got some i love that doggie!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Nice! :clap2:


I just had a grilled Halibut taco El Diablo with mango salsa and a chile relleno with some popcorn that had sauteed garlic on top :beerchug:


----------



## TTecheTTe

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Mari i saw that beautiful Steak you made i was thinking about it all day.
> So i went off the hook my cholesterol must have jumped 25 points LOL!
> Mushrooms sauteed in butter and white wine.
> Grilled Shell steaks Tossed salad.
> All vegetables from the Garden.
> Bella even got some i love that doggie!


I'll take a bite of that! Please, just one little one bite?


"Beef; it's what's for dinner..."

That looks so delish, Tony! I'll have to remember to try that for a change, which I am wont to do! Max also gets a couple of bites and a bone if it's big, providing they aren't charred.

Do I even have to show the pic of what I had tonight? For a change, I did get out some porcelain china: Royal Worchester "Evesham"


Last night's, the usual grilled Teriyaki Ribeye on the usual everyday bone china: Wedgwood White




fiddlegrin said:


> Nice! :clap2:
> 
> I just had a grilled Halibut taco El Diablo with mango salsa and a chile relleno with some popcorn that had sauteed garlic on top :beerchug:


You can come cook for me! You've always got something great going...


----------



## fiddlegrin

Why thank you very much Mari! :yo:

That would be grand! And a whole lotta fun too! :drum:

:hug:


----------



## TTecheTTe

fiddlegrin said:


> Why thank you very much Mari! :yo:
> 
> That would be grand! And a whole lotta fun too! :drum:
> 
> :hug:


You're welcome! Okay, after drooling over your Halibut tacos, it is only coincidence that I had Salmon salad! Steaks were still frozen solid this morning, so I got out a thin salmon I knew would thaw.

Pan Seared Sesame Teriyaki Wild Alaska Salmon, 9oz, with a Sesame Teriyaki Balsamic reduction.
Served on a bed of Romaine hearts with tomato, avocado and dressed lightly with balsamic vinegar:


Bone China: Royal Doulton Princeton
Sterling: Steiff Repousse'


----------



## JustinThyme

Baby Back ribs that cooked 5 hours on the smoker, Jersey sweet corn cooked in the husks on the grill, grilled red peppers and potato salad.


----------



## fiddlegrin

TTecheTTe said:


> .......... it is only coincidence that I had Salmon salad! se'


Wow! You didn't mess around! That is pure poetry right there! :nod: :clap2:



JustinThyme said:


> Baby Back ribs .........


Nice work Rob! :high5:


----------



## Dazz

Had seasoned chicken legs cooked in a bag tonight, served with a simple salad and a beer. Cheap, simple, quick and tasty. 
If I can remember ill start taking pics of my meals and post them up. 

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## JustinThyme

fiddlegrin said:


> Wow! You didn't mess around! That is pure poetry right there! :nod: :clap2:
> 
> Nice work Rob! :high5:


Thanks Fiddle. Eating them was even better followed by a nice padron after!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Slow cooked a couple of racks of baby back ribs. My daughter must have smelled them, as she showed up unannouced about before they were ready and nearly cleaned me out, even though she "wasn't hungry!". Great compliment though, she said they were better than "Chili's.".

Brought her new baby Bach, and he got his first taste of bone and then a long nap in Oma's slipper!


----------



## Tommystephen01

In all of them i most like to eat chicken lolipop it's best!


----------



## Mante

> Brought her new baby Bach, and he got his first taste of bone and then a long nap in Oma's slipper!


 LMAO. Cute pup! :biggrin:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Wow! Thanks Mari, that was classic! :biggrin:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Tother night at some French fwiends house had some fish soup broth with fresh clams in it. Followed by some steamed mussels (in wine, garlic, butter & fresh parsley) with some awesome crusty french bread. Plenty of Champagne with the hors de vors first, then a perfectly paired sav. blanc with dinner. 

Later on after some yummy lil p.c.s we had Colonels for dessert. That is lemon sorbet with vodka from the freezer on top.
Oh ya! Twas grand!


----------



## TTecheTTe

fiddlegrin said:


> Tother night at some French fwiends house had some fish soup broth with fresh clams in it. Followed by some steamed mussels (in wine, garlic, butter & fresh parsley) with some awesome crusty french bread. Plenty of Champagne with the hors de vors first, then a perfectly paired sav. blanc with dinner.
> 
> Later on after some yummy lil p.c.s we had Colonels for dessert. That is lemon sorbet with vodka from the freezer on top.
> Oh ya! Twas grand!


:dr

Sure you shouldn't have been PWI?!


----------



## ezlevor

I rocked out a pretty good chicken piccata the other night. Although it slipped my mind that the capers were going to be salty so I seasoned everything like I usually do and it was too much salt for me. 

Next up for tonight is sundried tomato and basil chicken sausage, over spaghetti dressed with a bit of olive oil and feta cheese.


----------



## fiddlegrin

TTecheTTe said:


> :dr
> 
> Sure you shouldn't have been PWI?!


Wine-Oh__! :drinking: :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## TTecheTTe

fiddlegrin said:


> Wine-Oh__! :drinking: :lol:
> 
> :rockon:


Shopped tonight, and got more propane, so it was 1/2 lb of grilled lab chops and grilled romaine with balsamic vinegar (thinking of having a couple more!):


China: Wedgwood White

Here's a good pairing for you, Phil:

Crystal: Old Waterford Colleen


----------



## fiddlegrin

Oh heck yes! :clap2:

I sure do admire and appreciate your style and grace! 

Best possible wishes for a magnificent smoke :wave:


----------



## Mante

On the menu tonight is Mediterranean Garlic Prawns, Marinated Artichoke Hearts & Semi SunDried Tomatoes. I'll try to remember to take a shot when plated up. :biggrin:

See Mari? I threatened to cook something worth posting here. Your fault! :heh: We cannot have you dominating the thread. :cheeky:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tashaz said:


> On the menu tonight is Mediterranean Garlic Prawns, Marinated Artichoke Hearts & Semi SunDried Tomatoes. I'll try to remember to take a shot when plated up. :biggrin:
> 
> See Mari? I threatened to cook something worth posting here. Your fault! :heh: We cannot have you dominating the thread. :cheeky:


Oh, I'm coming over so set another plate!!

I almost bought some fresh shrimp today, but it wasn't on sale.  I missed the sale on lobster, and I sure have a hankering for it, too!

BTW, I don't really cook anymore - I just throw a mass of meat on the grill! I never could grill until I got sick and now that's all I do!

And, Phil is cheating on Tashy (but don't tell her)! 



fiddlegrin said:


> Oh heck yes! :clap2:
> 
> I sure do admire and appreciate your style and grace!
> 
> Best possible wishes for a magnificent smoke :wave:


Thank you! It's all simple stuff and easy-peasy - fine china, crystal and silver just makes it look good! Yeah, I am enjoying a few more! :smoke:


----------



## Mante

I set an extra plate Mari, then promptly ATE IT! LOL. Pic as promised.:lol:



That plate looks terrible but believe me, those are well scratched from use feeding the hungry hordes around here.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tashaz said:


> I set an extra plate Mari, then promptly ATE IT! LOL. Pic as promised.:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That plate looks terrible but believe me, those are well scratched from use feeding the hungry hordes around here.


:hurt:

:rofl: Who's looking at the _plate?_ :hungry:


----------



## Mante

LMAO Mari. After you posting the porcelain I had to apologise.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tashaz said:


> LMAO Mari. After you posting the porcelain I had to apologise.


LOL! "Fast food" tonight!

Eating out tonight at Tailgators Pub - 7oz cheddar burger on sweet jalapeno bread, sweet potato frys and a lrg Guinness draft. Great sides to the R&J Romeo!



Yeah, I guess you can say the waitstaff is hot...(sorry, boys)... Thanks Mariah!


----------



## Mante

I'm dead on my feet so we are doing the takeout run. Battered Snapper, Fries, Pineapple Fritters & Crumbed Mussels. :dr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> LOL! "Fast food" tonight!
> 
> Eating out tonight at Tailgators Pub - 7oz cheddar burger on sweet jalapeno bread, sweet potato frys and a lrg Guinness draft. Great sides to the R&J Romeo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess you can say the waitstaff is hot...(sorry, boys)... Thanks Mariah!


Looks great all the way around, and smoker friendly what more could one ask for!
:biggrin::nod::wink:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Nice! :hungry:

Thanks for sharing everybody! (urp)

:beerchug:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Maybe this should be in "smoking action." A nice stick with supper on my much (ab)used grill...


----------



## HIM

Wahoo sushi and swordfish steaks both caught earlier today.


----------



## Mante

Hogget Cutlets, Broccoli Cheese with Parmesan and Nucliafied Potatoes (Parcooked in microwave then baked, yes I made the name up!). Tash ate the whole plate & that is a first since the OP. :woohoo: :biggrin:


----------



## Mante

Lobster Thermidor with Garlic Prawns (Both local to this state) & a small Crunchy Salad, shaved Parmesan Cheese included :biggrin: .


Dessert you ask? A Greek Yoghurt with real Passionfruit, Corn Flakes top & bottom for an interesting mouth textured journey. 


:dr


----------



## JustinThyme

I have to start taking photos.
Last night was a 100% grill night.

Menu
2 inch thick NY Strip steaks, picked them up fresh cut same day
Asparagus
Sweet peppers
Portabella mushrooms
Silver queen corn cooked in the husks


----------



## Scott W.

Just put these baby back on the smoker for a 6 to 7 hour cook.


----------



## six10

Scott W. said:


> Just put these baby back on the smoker for a 6 to 7 hour cook.


Mmm...Nice!!!


----------



## Dazz

Last night I made my own version of beef wellingtons. Prime cut steak cut in to cubes, seasoned with salt, pepper and a little lea and perrins worcester sauce, cooked until rare and put to the side to cool. I then throw thick slices of mushrooms, cubes of red onion and batons of spring onions in the pan with a little extra pepper to bring out the flavour of the mushrooms and cook until browned and put them aside to cool. 

while they are cooling I get sheets of puff pastry out of the freezer to defrost. Once all the cooked ingredients have cooled to room temp I stack them in a mound in the middle of a sheet of pastry, top with fetta cheese and close up the parcel, brush some olive oil on top of the pastry, sprinkle a little parmesan on top of that then bake in the oven until golden and puffed up.

I served them with a handful of homemade chips but a small light salad would be great too. next time if I remember, ill take some pics and post them up.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Desertlifter

Sauteed tofu and shallots with cilantro. Marinated the tofu in lemon juice, served up with brown rice and a splash of sriracha.

<burp>


----------



## fiddlegrin

Tashaz said:


> Lobster Thermidor with Garlic Prawns (Both local to this state) & a small Crunchy Salad, shaved Parmesan Cheese included :biggrin: ............
> 
> :dr


Hot Diggity Yum Yum! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I'm putting the finishing touches on a pasta dish. Chipotle cream sauce with black beans, roasted corn, summer squash, peppers, and onions over large shell pasta.


----------



## craftbeerfan

Shrimp dipped in Parmesan cheese, paired with CraftBeerKings online's Dogfish Head beer


----------



## carfig

Good ol Classic Philly Cheese steak from a local place. Nothing better!!! Pinkies up!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

My wife just got a job transfer which now requires a hour & a half commute so I thought I would do something special for her for dinner last night. I made a rosemary rubbed turkey tenderloin with a balsamic roasted red pepper and black olive relish. I paired it with a malbec from Tikal, which while there is really no good wine pairing for something with a lot of vinegar, this inky purple teeth stainer held up quite nicely. Great meal!


----------



## craftbeerfan

mozzarella cheese stick and asparagus with CraftbeerKings' Belgian Pale Ale. no pics to show though


----------



## Scott W.

Homemade mozzarella and tomato salad. I made the mozzarella myself using curd I got from An old Italian fellow.








Homemade roasted peppers, roasted garlic and shaved fennel salad with marinaded artichokes








Homemade Sicilian whole wheat pizza with homemade mozzarella


----------



## Scott W.

I'm calling out Brian (desert lifter) to post more here. He cooks some badass stuff.


----------



## Dazz

Had chicken tika masala tonight with basmati rice, was bloody awesome. Gotta love a good curry hey:banana:

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Scott W.

I love me some Indian food.


----------



## pippin925

Scott W. said:


> Homemade mozzarella and tomato salad. I made the mozzarella myself using curd I got from An old Italian fellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade roasted peppers, roasted garlic and shaved fennel salad with marinaded artichokes


Fantastic looking meal. There's nothing better that a nice antipasto platter, especially with the homemade mozzarella :hungry:


----------



## OldWestChris

Tonight, a few friends and I had game night, and we had an amazing homemade pizza (no toppings tonight, none of us were in the mood for any). It was cooked perfectly; those pizza stones really make a huge difference in the taste and consistency! After that, we enjoyed the rest of an apple pie that my one friend’s mom made; it was a simple, but delicious, fall meal to enjoy with friends over a game of cards.


----------



## huskers

Hmm......

I made chili the other night with cornbread muffins.

You southerners would call it bean soup I do believe.


















I think I finally solved the century long problem of crumbly cornbread. I absolutely hate cornbread that just falls apart.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Mmmm Just the thing for a chilly evening :thumb:

Thanks for sharing it Josh :hungry:

P.S. Aren't you going to teach us how to avoid the "crumbles"? :dance:
Oh.... I guess doing it as muffins must be how. Cool! Thanks!

Regards, _Dafiddla_


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I just made a roasted red pepper soup with mushroom tortellini and lump crab meat for dinner. :hungry: Served it with some pumpkin cider and a nice cup of caramel blend Kona afterwards.


----------



## szyzk

I started dating my wife almost ten years ago to the day. To celebrate I'm making one of her favorite meals for dinner - tomato, sage and gouda frittata with a side of a few slices of bacon.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Mmmmm those meals sound yummy!

Thanks for sharing Gents!


----------



## Scott W.

Had some Thai chicken soup tonight. Chicken, Thai chiles, fish sauce, poblano pepper, lime juice and chicken stock.


----------



## Whisky01

These sound great and look great too!


----------



## JPatrick

We had broiled steak, baked potatoes, and cresent rolls this evening


----------



## Sprouthog

Nachos


----------



## FlyersFan

Just finished a sausage and lentil soup that's been simmering in the crock pot all day. Turkey sausage, ham, green lentils and some veggies.


----------



## Whisky01

Chicken pot pie and Vernors (Ginger Ale)


----------



## Scott W.

A fresh mozzarella sandwich with tomatoes, basil,roasted peppers, roasted garlic and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Whisky01

Whole wheat/Sweet potato gnocchi topped with a drizzle of EVOO and parmesan cheese and garlic bread.


----------



## Desertlifter

Beer braised oxtails with potatoes, squash, and fresh parsley.


----------



## Scott W.

Thai style chicken, broccoli and water chestnuts. An Asian pear saketini to wash it down


----------



## Whisky01

Stuffed shells (ricotta)alla vodka


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Had two 1.5 lb Porterhouse steaks last night with pan fried onions in a cabernet sauvignon reduction and mashed cauliflower with horseradish cream. Still full this morning.


----------



## thebayratt

Little Debbie White Christmas Tree Cakes.
I go through a box of these a day. I bet I have put Little Debbie through college with all them I have ate.


----------



## Mante

A protien shake FFS! :banghead: LOL


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Had two 1.5 lb Porterhouse steaks last night with pan fried onions in a cabernet sauvignon reduction and mashed cauliflower with horseradish cream. Still full this morning.


 did the mashed cauliflower the other night after roasting it. Absolutely delicious! Looks great


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just finished some prime rib with horseradish mashed potatoes and ginger glazed carrots.


----------



## huskers

BBQ hotpocket, Mt. Dew Voltage and an Ice cream sammich.


----------



## thebayratt

I had a few friends order up some of my smoked cheeses. So, while smoking theire I smoked some mozzarella for a while and then wrapped some prosciutto around it and smoked them together for a bit more.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Last nights meal was smoked turkey with black & blue cranberry sauce and an epic pumpkin-pomegranite risotto washed down with a pinot noir from Merry Edwards. YUM!!


----------



## Scott W.

Tonight was a pork loin stuffed with provolone, spinach and roasted peppers. Also made a roasted garlic cauliflower purée and Parmesan roasted Brussels sprouts with a vanilla and fig balsamic reduction. Washed down with an Australian Chardonnay. I'm stuffed


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Scott W. said:


> Tonight was a pork loin stuffed with provolone, spinach and roasted peppers. Also made a roasted garlic cauliflower purée and Parmesan roasted Brussels sprouts with a vanilla and fig balsamic reduction. Washed down with an Australian Chardonnay. I'm stuffed


Mmmmmmmmm. Would love to get the vanilla reduction recipe please.


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Mmmmmmmmm. Would love to get the vanilla reduction recipe please.


It's not entirely homemade. My mother gifted me some balsamic vinegars after I raved about some I had tried at her house. One of them was a fig vanilla balsamic from Leonardo e Roberto's. I just reduced it down a bit. You can order the vinegars at www dot city2shoregourmet dot com


----------



## huskers

Christmas morning I made eggnog French toast that also had a caramel bottom to it and you baked all of this in the oven. A little redi whip and some fruit if you desire........it was good.



Tomorrow is our last Christmas and I have a turkey in brine right now that will hit the smoker in the morning.


----------



## Mante

Roasted Rack Of Lamb, mint sauce & roasted vegetables. Oh yeah, I can still cook! :woohoo:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> Roasted Rack Of Lamb, mint sauce & roasted vegetables. Oh yeah, I can still cook! :woohoo:


This post is useless without invitations, samples, etc. ...


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> This post is useless without invitations, samples, etc. ...


LMAO. Sorry Mike but my tablet fu is not good at the moment. I promise to get pics up in the future.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Last night was the wife's birthday so I made a lobster with ricotta gnocchi in a sage truffle butter sauce. It was so good I finished it before I remembered to take a pic, sigh. I did remember to take a picture of her cake though. I made her a homemade carvel ice cream cake with crunchies and everything.


----------



## Mante

Nice work David. :woohoo:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Sorry Mike but my tablet fu is not good at the moment. I promise to get pics up in the future.


Pictures? We don't want no stinkin' pictures - we want SAMPLES, man - SAMPLES! :biggrin:


----------



## avitti

Pizza for lunch









cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> Pictures? We don't want no stinkin' pictures - we want SAMPLES, man - SAMPLES! :biggrin:


:r I'll email you my next meal.


----------



## TTecheTTe

avitti said:


> Pizza for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesecake for dessert


Beautiful, man, beautiful!

I have one slice left of your decadent Reece's Cheesecake that I'm going to savor on New Year's. Thank you again! :hungry:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> :r I'll email you my next meal.


That's all I ask ...


----------



## thebayratt

Made some homemade crab cakes and hushpuppies and a few beers


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> That's all I ask ...


Check your email, there should be a Beef & Mushroom Pie smeared all up inside the inbox. :madgrin:


----------



## Mante

Thai Garlic King Prawns & a Tangy Pasta Salad. Good? You damn well bet it was. :thumb:


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> Check your email, there should be a Beef & Mushroom Pie smeared all up inside the inbox. :madgrin:


Are you sure that was beef? It ended up in my Spam filter ...


----------



## Scott W.

Tonight we started with some fresh spring rolls in rice paper wrap. Nuoc Cham dipping sauce

























Paired with an Asian pear martini....nice. Szechuan Shrimp to follow


----------



## Scott W.

Nuoc Cham Chicken with broccoli, cabbage, carrots and slivered almonds


----------



## Scott W.

Tashaz said:


> Thai Garlic King Prawns & a Tangy Pasta Salad. Good? You damn well bet it was. :thumb:


That looks damn good Warren!


----------



## Mante

Bloody Hell Scott, what time am I expected this evening? :thumb:


----------



## Scott W.

If you leave now, I suppose I'll see you in 20 hours?


----------



## Mante

Scott W. said:


> If you leave now, I suppose I'll see you in 20 hours?


LOL. I've got about a year of hard slog left & I'll be debt free again then I can assure you that there are going to be numerous smoke clouds created by myself & members of this board.


----------



## Scott W.

Tashaz said:


> LOL. I've got about a year of hard slog left & I'll be debt free again then I can assure you that there are going to be numerous smoke clouds created by myself & members of this board.


I'll meet you halfway, we can find a coffee shop in the middle of the Pacific Ocean and have a smoke. All the best buddy.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tritones said:


> Are you sure that was beef? It ended up in my Spam filter ...


ound:


----------



## Mante

TTecheTTe said:


> ound:


Spam......the new "read" meat. :madgrin:


----------



## Mante

Baked Honey BBQ Chicken with Mushroom Pasta, freshly ground Parmesan. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scott W.

Looking good buddy!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Leftovers. Turkey roulades stuffed with manchego cheese and fresh sage leaves with a pomegranate shallot reduction sauce and corn pudding.


----------



## Scott W.

Last night was a pan seared chicken breast served over a roasted romaine salad with cranberries and roasted almonds and fig balsamic vinegar. A roasted fennel and orange salad over top with an Anjou pear vinaigrette.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Made some veal marsala and paired it with a Gran Reserva Rioja. Excellent Pairing.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Goodness gracious I've been missing delicious dishes! Da Fiddla might like the experiments I've done this week. I mostly grill steak, so I tried a topping of blue cheese and it was delish! I wanted pot pie, but didn't want to make pastry and I wanted soup because of the chill, so today I made chicken pot pie soup!

A friend sent me this recipe which I just made, delish!

IMPOSSIBLE PIE~~

All the ingredients are mixed together and poured into a pie tin, but when it cooks it forms its own crust with filling This has a coconut vanilla taste like a coconut cream pie

Ingredients
2 cups milk
1 cup shredded coconut
4 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup all purpose flour
8 Tablespoon butter 
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Directions
Place milk, coconut, eggs, vanilla, flour, butter and sugar in blender. Mix well.
Pour into a greased and floured pie plate. Sprinkle nutmeg on top.
Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

(pour it in the pan on the oven rack so you don't spill it all over the oven door like I did!)





Tashaz said:


> Spam......the new "read" meat. :madgrin:


steak is my spam, since I stock up on sale and eat it almost daily for less than hamburger!


----------



## Thirston

TTecheTTe said:


> I mostly grill steak, so I tried a topping of blue cheese and it was delish! I wanted pot pie, but didn't want to make pastry and I wanted soup because of the chill, so today I made chicken pot pie soup!
> 
> 
> 
> steak is my spam, since I stock up on sale and eat it almost daily for less than hamburger!


Wow, looks really good. Thanks for the pic. I've gotta try this in the next week or so. Yum. I'd be interested in variants with less sugar (as mentioned in tonights smoke) too as I eat somewhat similarly (meat/ seafood, min carb/ min sugar.) Keeps me in fighting shape . Thx. Have to try using more blue cheese too on my steaks. Good suggestion.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thirston said:


> Wow, looks really good. Thanks for the pic. I've gotta try this in the next week or so. Yum. I'd be interested in variants with less sugar (as mentioned in tonights smoke) too as I eat somewhat similarly (meat/ seafood, min carb/ min sugar.) Keeps me in fighting shape . Thx. Have to try using more blue cheese too on my steaks. Good suggestion.


We have the same diet so will let you know! As flake coconut is sweetened, I'm thinking it will add enough sweet (acceptable for diabetics?).

I did make a modification, which I don't do the first time with a bake, but I did added more coconut and topped it more 3/4 into the bake. I was also going to do the sweet & condensed substitution, as usually have it on hand, as that will make it easier by eliminating an ingredient (sugar, as it is in the s&c milk).

Funny, I hate blue cheese but apparently like it with beef! I had a slider awhile back and was surprised by it, so I got it to try and make my own. Since I hadn't, and had the cheese, I tried it on the steak.

This is how the pie looked per the recipe, before I topped it:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dinner last night was tuna scallopini with a fennel, pomegranate vinegarette paired well with an Austrian Gruner Veltliner.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dinner last night grouper and chorizo stew.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

In need of a little comfort food with the deep freeze going on in the southeast so made some jambalaya for dinner last night.


----------



## Scott W.

Looking good David!


----------



## LGHT

Wow amazing dishes. I'll have to start posting in here.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

For Valentine's Day I made my wife chicken marsala with prosciutto and wild mushrooms. Paired the dish with a chardonnay form Mer Soleil. This full bodied chardonnay with tons of oak & butter really complimented the rich buttery taste of the dish.

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/mdsphoto1/media/photo-51_zps136ee59a.jpg.html


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tonight's dinner grilled pork loin marinated in mole sauce and arepas stuffed with fire roasted chillies, corn, onions and goat cheese.


----------



## Desertlifter

MDSPHOTO said:


> Tonight's dinner grilled pork loin marinated in mole sauce and arepas stuffed with fire roasted chillies, corn, onions and goat cheese.


You had me at goat cheese. 

For our part, Tri-Tip steak au poivre, pine nut and mushroom couscous, and an Asian-style slaw with red peppers, sesame oil, and rice vinegar as a dressing.


----------



## TTecheTTe

"Houston's Hawaiian" teriaki grilled ribeye steak tonight, tomorrow and the next day. Med-rare and then microrave on reheat.

Beef, it's what's for dinner! 




MDSPHOTO said:


> For Valentine's Day I made my wife chicken marsala with prosciutto and wild mushrooms. Paired the dish with a chardonnay form Mer Soleil. This full bodied chardonnay with tons of oak & butter really complimented the rich buttery taste of the dish.
> 
> http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/mdsphoto1/media/photo-51_zps136ee59a.jpg.html


Dang, she is some lucky gal! Mmm, goat cheese - I'm with you @Desertlifter!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

My infamous turkey sausage & peppers. Like chilli, this stuff is actually better reheated the next day.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Marinated a london broil on Friday and threw it on the grill last night, served it with a cold beet, horseradish & cilantro salad. The meal paired beautifully with a Rhone blend from California's central coast.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Eggplant Parm served with Petit Syrah/Petite Verdot blend. MMMMMMM!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just a couple crab legs.


----------



## huskers

Took some rice, cooked it and then combined it with cream of mushroom and half can of cream of onion. 

Then, place 4 seasoned THICK cut pork chops on top.

Smother the rest of the onion soup on top of the chops.

Cover with foil and bake low and slow for tenderness!


If I were to change anything, add a packed of the onion soup mix to the rice for more flavor as the rice was a bit on the bland side.





I then made HOMEMADE biscuits.

They turned out better than I could have expected!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

75 degrees here yesterday so did a little grilling. Tuna steak over grilled asparagus topped with a salsa of watermelon, feta, avocado & lime.


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Eggplant Parm served with Petit Syrah/Petite Verdot blend. MMMMMMM!


That looks seriously good


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Seared yellowfin tuna topped with a wasabi cream sauce and wasabi peas.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

We had the same thing everyone else had last night.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Made some awesome Rubens with the left over corned beef!


----------



## FlyersFan

Maybe I need to start taking pictures of my food, too. Tonight was seared tuna on a bed of sauteed spinach with a side of saffron and asparagus risotto.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tonight was classic Chicken Fried Steak with real cream gravy and mashed (not whipped) potatoes. Mmm, it's been too long! Maybe I'll remember to take a pic tomorrow.



Thirston said:


> Wow, looks really good. Thanks for the pic. I've gotta try this in the next week or so. Yum. I'd be interested in variants with less sugar (as mentioned in tonights smoke) too as I eat somewhat similarly (meat/ seafood, min carb/ min sugar.) Keeps me in fighting shape . Thx. Have to try using more blue cheese too on my steaks. Good suggestion.


Finally made the recipe variations. Omitting the sugar was excellent, which I will continue to do going forward (again, I like 1.5 cups coconut). The sweet & condensed version was very dense, and surprising not as sweet as the no-added sugar!.


----------



## Thirston

TTecheTTe said:


> Tonight was classic Chicken Fried Steak with real cream gravy and mashed (not whipped) potatoes. Mmm, it's been too long! Maybe I'll remember to take a pic tomorrow.
> 
> Finally made the recipe variations. Omitting the sugar was excellent, which I will continue to do going forward (again, I like 1.5 cups coconut). The sweet & condensed version was very dense, and surprising not as sweet as the no-added sugar!.


Thanks for the update, Mari. I'm really itching to try this now. Your original post caught me as I had virtually cut out all sugar fm my diet for the first time as an experiment (no medical conditions, just seeking more energy) and I found my cravings for it went away too, so my desire to make it waned quite a bit. Thanks for the follow-up. I'll give it a go.


----------



## TTecheTTe

This is a dangerous thread! More chicken fried steak - that's steak, pan-fried like chicken - for those that don't know. With real cream gravy and sides of mashed potatoes and spinach.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Guinness Stout Mac & Cheese.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Made ceviche last night for dinner and paired it with a New Zealand sauvignon blanc. Outstanding!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Cracker crust pizzas paired with a cheap, but good chianti. Classic no sauce Margherita and Chocolate Mole Chicken with hand made dough.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Made a TurPiggin last night for dinner. A turkey breast stuffed with chorizo sausage, onions and lemons.]


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> This is a dangerous thread! More chicken fried steak - that's steak, pan-fried like chicken - for those that don't know. With real cream gravy and sides of mashed potatoes and spinach.


:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Made some wings accompanied by celery & blue cheese while we watched Bubba win his second green jacket.



And the remnants.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Beef tenderloin wrapped in turkey bacon with sauteed parsnips in balsamic vinegar, dried cherries, feta & Italian parsley.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Honey Baked Turkey and risotto with shrimp and asparagus served with a New Zealand sauvignon blanc.


----------



## Scott W.

I had some great pics from the last few days but my photobucket is fuct......damn.....


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Made a TurPiggin last night for dinner. A turkey breast stuffed with chorizo sausage, onions and lemons.]


Damn buddy, you've been cooking up a storm. Excellent !


----------



## HIM

Mutton snapper throat and cauliflower mash. Sad to think most people throw away what's arguably the best meat on a fish other than their cheeks.

View attachment 85218


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Strawberry romaine salad with blue cheese and candied almonds covered in a white balsamic vinaigrette served alongside a mesquite & maple rubbed pork loin.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Had the second pork loin from the package I posted in April. This time i used a dry rub of cocoa powder, cinnamon & allspice and served it with a salad of fire roasted veggies including corn, red peppers, jalapeno with feta cheese in a lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Made a chocolate fudge brownie torte this weekend and it was to die for! How come we don't have a Puff Foodie review award?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Grilled nectaries and scallops over a raw corn & tomato salad topped with a basil, chile, lime dressing. Served with Talbot Sleepy Hollow chardonnay.


----------



## Scott W.

First is sautéed onion, garlic, Anaheim pepper and thinly sliced baby bella mushrooms in a little olive oil.
Took that out and then added Basil and red pepper chicken sausage to the pan
Deglazed with a few tbsp of Marsala and then added the sautéed vegetables back in along with some red pepper flake, salt, pepper, turmeric, diced tomato and artichoke heart and two tsp of Parmesan cheese.


----------



## beercritic

I just returned from a family reunion. Chicken, beef, noodles, cornbread, beans (pintos & green), ham, too many deserts to name. Had a MUWAT after stuffing myself silly.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Cedar planked salmon with grilled cantaloup topped with prosciutto and mozzarella.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Root beer marinated top sirloin steak with home made tabouleh.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Teriyaki grilled yellowfin tuna with leftover tabouleh.


----------



## huskers

look at all you and your fancy food!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

huskers said:


> look at all you and your fancy food!


It's grilling season brother!


----------



## huskers

MDSPHOTO said:


> It's grilling season brother!


Lol, I just have steak and taters.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Chicken saltimbocca and Israeli couscous with fresh cherries, tarragon & black olives.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Chicken and soba noodle salad. Never thought I'd enjoy a recipe that called for fish sauce, jalapenos and peanut butter, but it was pretty damn good and paired well with a chardonnay from Ferrari-Carano.


----------



## TTecheTTe

New England Pot Roast Soup. Yeah, 'ya heard me, as a soup! I needed soup, but wanted NE Pot Roast, so I made both together in the same pot! When the pot roast was done, 5hrs, I pulled it out reserving some meat, adding veggies and a lot of water. Let it go another few hours.

I had my soup for the next couple of days, and tonight I enjoyed the portion of pot roast that I didn't freeze. Mmmm, both were so good, I'll do that again!

"My" New England Pot Roast Soup:









"My recipe" New England Pot Roast:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

My Mom's in town for a few days and she loves my ceviche so made it for her last night and made a blueberry lemon tart for dessert.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Gourmet pizza night. Started with homemade dough spread thin to create a cracker crust. First pizza was roasted corn and red peppers on a pesto sauce smothered in Brie cheese. The second was a Gorgonzola and balsamic marinated figs with prosciutto and arugula. Served with an Amarone red wine.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Grilled up some of the thickest filet mignons I have ever seen followed up with a small bite dessert of dates stuffed with sweetened marscapone and topped with dark chocolate cocoa powder.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Chocolate macadamia nut tart.


----------



## Mante

Nice one David. Good to see ya'll keeping this thread alive in my absence.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tashaz said:


> Nice one David. Good to see ya'll keeping this thread alive in my absence.


I'm doing my best, but we really need some more cooks I'm running out of recipes and space in my Photobucket account. :hungry:

Last night's dinner chicken breast stuffed with goat cheese, fire roasted corn, poblanos & cilantro with a caprese salad.


----------



## Scott W.

Went to the cabin this weekend with my son (he graduated kindergarten) and my Dad (belated Father's Day gift)
Ran out of propane the first night so I improvised. Grilled t bones and filet mignon with smoked corn and a loaded baked potato salad with bacon, scallions and cheddar. The old man was happy as hell and the boy enjoyed his corn and filet. 









































Followed by homemade smoke Canadian Bacon the next morning


----------



## huskers

Ok, I'll play.










Just put this brisket on the smoker for supper. I've been told by many that I make the best brisket they have ever had as it just kind of melts in your mouth.

Smoked wings for lunch........stay tuned.


----------



## Mokano

MDSPHOTO said:


> I'm doing my best, but we really need some more cooks I'm running out of recipes and space in my Photobucket account. :hungry:]


OH! We'll, I've just being viewing in awe and treating it like a cooking show....It's the slow season at work, so I'll step up my game around here and play along. It'll be good for me to get a little inspiration knowing I'm going to try to get a picture....


----------



## ezlevor

I just got a cheap brinkmann smoker from my brother and I have all of next week off. Expect to see some pictures. The menu is as follows...

Tuesday - bacon wrapped pork loin
Wednesday - pork butt
Thursday or Friday - Chicken

I figure I'm going to need to get the hang of the thing so I may as well take this week to relax and learn how to smoke.


----------



## Mante

A few things lately....


----------



## Mante




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Mante said:


> A few things lately....


Is this a farm to table bird?


----------



## Mante

MDSPHOTO said:


> Is this a farm to table bird?


LMAO. A Gull on the beach front. They are used to stealing food.


----------



## Nature

Buffalo Chicken Wings (and boneless)
Honey Barbecue Buffalo wings
and for the those that don't like spice, Thai Peanut Butter Chicken
Reserved some plain boneless chicken for the younger kids (not pictured)


----------



## ezlevor

Bacon wrapped dry rubbed pork loin dusted with brown sugar and cayenne. friggin delicious.


----------



## TTecheTTe

ezlevor said:


> Bacon wrapped dry rubbed pork loin dusted with brown sugar and cayenne. friggin delicious.


DROOLIN' & HATIN' !!! I knew I should have grabbed that pork loin yesterday! Sure, enough, not one in the freeze - just baby backs... 

Oh, yes, I'll be eating THAT!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ezlevor said:


> Bacon wrapped dry rubbed pork loin dusted with brown sugar and cayenne. friggin delicious.


That is some major pork on pork crime right there. Well done.


----------



## TTecheTTe

MDSPHOTO said:


> That is some major pork on pork crime right there. Well done.


You said it! Two felonies in progress now - one natural Hickory smoked bacan wrap, and one Maple bacon wrapped!



TTecheTTe said:


> DROOLIN' & HATIN' !!! I knew I should have grabbed that pork loin yesterday! Oh, yes, I'll be eating THAT!


Tonight!

Okay, Erik, now I only hate you for making me run out to the store to get the pork loins that were on sale, that I was supposed to get yesterday! Yeah, got extra for the freeze...



ezlevor said:


> Bacon wrapped dry rubbed pork loin dusted with brown sugar and cayenne. friggin delicious.


----------



## ezlevor

Hah, thanks. It was incredible. We did a pork butt on Wednesday too but I forgot to take pictures. 

A light sprinkle of cayenne and then a rub down with brown sugar on the bacon was the best decision I've ever made. So so so so so good.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Smokey maple chicken quesadillas topped with sour cream and peach mango salsa. I ate so many of these I thought I was going to burst.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Really simple and really tasty. Grilled center cut pork chop, about 2.5" thick, and grilled peaches.


----------



## mattw

Bacon wrapped pork loin stuffed with cashews and apples.


----------



## mattw




----------



## MDSPHOTO

mattw said:


> View attachment 49870


Very nice!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bison & Chorizo burger with buttermilk ranch dressing and a summer pasta salad with cantaloup, parmesan, and mint.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dinner last night was a whole roasted chicken in a port wine and fig reduction with a garnish of fresh figs picked from my neighbors trees. Brunch this morning was Belgian waffles with homemade whip cream and fresh blueberries.


----------



## piperdown

Saw these posts earlier and was gonna take some pics of the breakfast I made this morning. Unfortunately, 'da boys' smelled the bacon, and regardless if they were up til 2am, came barreling down the stairs and proceeded to inhale. Between my three boys and them having two friends over…..well it looked like leftover carnage from sharks going after chum…lol

Bacon, of course
Fried onions and potatoes - camp style
Scrambled eggs - butter and cream whipped in, topped with sharp cheddar
Fresh biscuits
Waffles
And…ran out of bacon…saved by sausage patties!

All, of course, done in well seasoned cast iron.


----------



## Scott W.

Just got done with the lawn and tucking into a roasted turkey(roasted this morning) and fresh tomato sandwich on a toasted whole wheat ciabatta roll topped with a tbsp of coleslaw for extra crunch. Having a cold Lager with it. Tomorrow, I start my 10 day diet (aka starvation) to lose 5-10 pounds for our trip overseas.


----------



## piperdown

Scott W. said:


> Just got done with the lawn and tucking into a roasted turkey(roasted this morning) and fresh tomato sandwich on a toasted whole wheat ciabatta roll topped with a tbsp of coleslaw for extra crunch. Having a cold Lager with it. Tomorrow, I start my 10 day diet (aka starvation) to lose 5-10 pounds for our trip overseas.


Keep your protein high and you won't feel as hungry. 4 ounces chicken breast = 36 grams protein and only ~184 cals.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

piperdown said:


> Keep your protein high and you won't feel as hungry. 4 ounces chicken breast = 36 grams protein and only ~184 cals.


This^ and increase your water intake between meals to make you feel more full.


----------



## Scott W.

piperdown said:


> Keep your protein high and you won't feel as hungry. 4 ounces chicken breast = 36 grams protein and only ~184 cals.


Yup, I'm cutting out booze, caffeine, salt, sugar and carbs. Should be fun. I should've started this last month.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Scott W. said:


> Yup, I'm cutting out booze, caffeine, salt, sugar and carbs. Should be fun. I should've started this last month.


Ouch! The first couple days are going to be hell. Lots of water and some Advil should ease the transition. Bet of luck!


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Ouch! The first couple days are going to be hell. Lots of water and some Advil should ease the transition. Bet of luck!


Fortunately it's only 9 days. Then pig out time in Spain and Italy for 10 days.


----------



## Nature

Scott W. said:


> Yup, I'm cutting out booze, caffeine, salt, sugar and carbs. Should be fun. I should've started this last month.


I should have started last YEAR! :mrgreen:

Good luck, and have a fun trip!
(I noticed you didn't list tobacco. :smoke


----------



## Scott W.

Nature said:


> I should have started last YEAR! :mrgreen:
> 
> Good luck, and have a fun trip!
> (I noticed you didn't list tobacco. :smoke


I'm not that crazy


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Spicy black bean turkey burgers with pineapple alongside an Asian cold slaw flavored with peanut butter and rice vinegar. FLAVOR!


----------



## TreySC

Decided to do some cooking/experimenting this weekend

Saturday we tried Korean BBQ turned out pretty good, but will tweak a few things next time


Sunday I made Jerk Chicken, Caribbean rice, and Sauteed some squash and onion because I needed to use the squash


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I picked up a spring-form pan the other day and this evening my lovely wife made her first cheescake from scratch. I'm not usually a cheesecake fan, but this is pretty damn tasty. :hungry: (the topping is scratch made as well :nod: )


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tobias Lutz said:


> I picked up a spring-form pan the other day and this evening my lovely wife made her first cheescake from scratch. I'm not usually a cheesecake fan, but this is pretty damn tasty. :hungry: (the topping is scratch made as well :nod: )


Looks pretty darn good for a first attempt, I can tell you my first attempt did not look near that good.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Apple cider brined pork roast with a green tomato and cranberry chutney. Side of fresh shelled peas with fennel and white balsamic vinaigrette. Not the prettiest meal I've ever made, but it had a lot of bold flavors.


----------



## Eureka

Ah, all that sounds excellent. I wish I could make somethings like all this. Till then I'll just call in a Pizza.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dinner last night was grilled hot & sweet turkey sausage with a squid and black eyed pea salad. The salad had some amazing flavors and just tasted so fresh, it's a keeper.


----------



## TreySC

MDSPHOTO said:


> Dinner last night was grilled hot & sweet turkey sausage with a squid and black eyed pea salad. The salad had some amazing flavors and just tasted so fresh, it's a keeper.


Salad looks great, did you cook the squid or do a ceviche style?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

TreySC said:


> Salad looks great, did you cook the squid or do a ceviche style?


Cooked about 45 seconds in boiling water and then quickly cooled them in an ice bath. This method gives the squid a nice firm texture without turning into rubber bands.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My mother sent over some butternut squash from her garden so I made it into soup with a healthy dose of Thai red curry paste. For dinner we paired the soup with cinnamon, pecan, blueberry pancakes :hungry:

(yes, I realize I sometimes cook as if I were still smoking pot :biggrin: )


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Barbecue last night for dinner. Pulled pork and brisket with a slaw made with fuji & granny smith apples all washed down with a cheap but good red zinfandel from EOS vineyards.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dinner last night was cold chicken soba noodle salad with a spicy peanut dressing. I couldn't decide whether to serve a chardonnay or a sauvignon blanc with it so I tried both. The strong citrus flavors of the SB paired better with the dish based on its ability to cut through the heat from the jalapeno and red pepper flakes.


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Dinner last night was cold chicken soba noodle salad with a spicy peanut dressing. I couldn't decide whether to serve a chardonnay or a sauvignon blanc with it so I tried both. The strong citrus flavors of the SB paired better with the dish based on its ability to cut through the heat from the jalapeno and red pepper flakes.


Sauvignon Blanc is the way to go with this meal but if you want to try something different next time, try Gewurtztraminer.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

MDSPHOTO said:


> Dinner last night was cold chicken soba noodle salad with a spicy peanut dressing. I couldn't decide whether to serve a chardonnay or a sauvignon blanc with it so I tried both. The strong citrus flavors of the SB paired better with the dish based on its ability to cut through the heat from the jalapeno and red pepper flakes.


That's a good call Scott. I'm not sure why but for some reason we don't have any in our cellar, will get a few on my next Total Wine visit. I was also thinking a gruner veltliner might pair well with that dish.


----------



## Scott W.

I bet it would. Veltliner isn't enjoyed enough in the wine world IMO.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Scott W.

Was feeling generous yesterday so I invited my wife's side of the family over as well as my goddaughter and best friend and their family. If you know me, you know I am a man of extremes so on top of appetizers and 2.5 gallons of sangria, we had this.


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


>


That looks freaking great


----------



## Nature

Scott W. said:


> Was feeling generous yesterday so I invited my wife's side of the family over as well as my goddaughter and best friend and their family. If you know me, you know I am a man of extremes so on top of appetizers and 2.5 gallons of sangria, we had this.


:jaw: :dr


----------



## Nature

MDSPHOTO said:


>


David's stuff always looks like it belongs in a magazine. Looks like grilled nectarines, corn, cherry tomatoes, scallops and basil.? Is the corn grilled too?
Looks freaking fantastic!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Scott W. said:


> Was feeling generous yesterday so I invited my wife's side of the family over as well as my goddaughter and best friend and their family. If you know me, you know I am a man of extremes so on top of appetizers and 2.5 gallons of sangria, we had this.


Damn! I must have missed the invite, being a third cousin, twice removed from your wife's sister's boyfriend's ex-wife. I loves me some sangria.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Nature said:


> David's stuff always looks like it belongs in a magazine. Looks like grilled nectarines, corn, cherry tomatoes, scallops and basil.? Is the corn grilled too?
> Looks freaking fantastic!


Good eye Mark! Yes I grilled the corn just for a few minutes to bring out the sweetness and the dressing was a basil lime vinaigrette with some extra basil for good measure. It was delisioso!


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Damn! I must have missed the invite, being a third cousin, twice removed from your wife's sister's boyfriend's ex-wife. I loves me some sangria.


The sangria was killer, I must admit. I don't make it often enough. I used:
4 liters red wine
1 pint Spanish Brandy
1 pint sunny d orange
1 bottle of champagne
10 tbsp sugar
Orange, peach, apples, blueberries and mangoes.

Everyone drank and ate their fill.


----------



## Merovius

Couple 2lb. lobstahs for the wifey and I


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Lemon pepper grouper with a salsa of honeydew, cantaloup, mango, Jalapeno in a lime and rice vinegar. Side was a cilantro black bean cake. My Iphone does not do the this meal justice as the flavors were amazing.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Shrimp and Shiitake rice bowl. The earthy flavors of the mushrooms paired beautifully with a pinot noir from Washington state.


----------



## Scott W.

Didn't take pics but last night was a roasted beet and artichoke salad with feta cheese and toasted pistachios. Made a mustard fig balsamic vinaigrette for it and paired with a Riesling. Unfortunately, I found the Riesling to bee a bit too sweet, will pair with a Rose or a fuller Chardonnay next time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_HAPPY LABOR DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _HAPPY LABOR DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


These look niiiiiiiccccccceeeee!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just a little snack while watching the games yesterday.

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/mdsphoto1/media/Food/photo_zps5b66a07e.jpg.html


----------



## dmacleod28

gnocchi with mixed shelfish in a tomato sauce


----------



## MDSPHOTO

dmacleod28 said:


> View attachment 50545
> 
> 
> gnocchi with mixed shelfish in a tomato sauce


DAMN! Not sure how I missed that one, looks AMAZING!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Last night was a Marinated meal. I marinated a london broil in garlic, fresh herbs, balsamic, olive oil, worchestiereshireshsire sauce and gilled to perfection. Marinated some thin asparagus in Italian dressing and put some grill marks on them. Lastly, I marinated myself in an unbelievable cabernet from Adelaide Cellars which put to shame cabs 3 times the price. It was all good.


----------



## Scott W.

dmacleod28 said:


> View attachment 50545
> 
> 
> gnocchi with mixed shelfish in a tomato sauce


Wow, just wow.
Send me the leftovers


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Grilled seared yellowfin tuna with a sweet and spicy cantaloupe and cucumber salad. The melon flavors were echoed in the Ferrari-Carano chardonnay that accompanied the meal. Simple, flavorful, Yum!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tex-Mex chicken soup with all the fixins, it had Cayenne pepper, red pepper flakes and jalapenos. Whew, spicy! I cooled the flames with a lovely 2014 vintage of Michelob Ultra.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Cooked up some chicken marsala with shiitake mushrooms and prosciutto.


----------



## Scott W.

Applewood smoked split chicken. 








Could have probably went longer but I was getting hungry. I didn't want it to fall apart, I still wanted to be able to slice the breast.


----------



## Scott W.

Recovered some pics from the Europe trip. I'll create a thread and show you guys more if interested.

Way too many Mojitos in Barcelona








We had a suite with a full kitchen and rooftop terrace in Rome so what's a fat italian guy to do but make some snacks


----------



## dj1340

Very nice Scott!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dinner last night was jumbo shrimp, sirloin & chicken breast marinated shish kebabs. Side salad was a lobster and hearts of palm with a buttermilk, avocado & lime ranch dressing. Selected a Gruner Veltliner wine which paired beautifully with both dishes.


----------



## Merovius

Nothing too fancy but one of my favorite meals, made the vinaigrette from scratch. Wife loves it.


----------



## CeeGar

Scott W. said:


> Recovered some pics from the Europe trip. I'll create a thread and show you guys more if interested.
> 
> Way too many Mojitos in Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a suite with a full kitchen and rooftop terrace in Rome so what's a fat italian guy to do but make some snacks


That's awesome, Scott.


----------



## Scott W.

Some pineapple and mango salsa








Some guac








Plated with some chicken breast. Not my best work but tasted ok


----------



## haebar

I had some pork chops with baked acorn squash and broccoli.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Dinner last night was home made beet gnocchi in a walnut, sage brown butter topped with freshly grated parmesan-reggiano cheese


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Breakfast this morning was high protein coconut oatmeal. I use old fashioned whole oats, a scoop of vanilla protein powder and add some sugar free coffee syrups for the flavor.


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Dinner last night was home made beet gnocchi in a walnut, sage brown butter topped with freshly grated parmesan-reggiano cheese


Mmmmm .......Beet gnocci.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Taco turkey burgers with a cashew asian cole slaw paired beautifully with vintage 2014 Michelob Ultra.


----------



## Scott W.

Ate this before I could snap a pic.

Filet mignon with a portobello mushroom duxelle, garlic cauliflower mash and a Cabernet reduction. Sooooo good.


----------



## ezlevor

I turned some leftover smoked pork tenderloin into pork stroganoff. I'm still not sure which meal was better, the original or the remake.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Porterhouse steak, bone removed in a dry rub with butter and grilled asparagus.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Poblano-turkey sausage chili, perfect for a cold Halloween dinner. Paired well with Caymus Conundrum a white blend of Semillion, voigner, chardonnay and who knows what other grapes.


----------



## usafvetwife

I used fajita steak to make a great kale, baby spinach and roasted red, yellow and green pepper salad!!! Extremely yummy!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Spinach & ricotta stuffed shells with marinara sauce.


----------



## TreySC

Florida Georgia game and kids birthday party yesterday. I made chilli verde


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Last night was pizza night, we made whole wheat thin crusts. The first one was olive oil, mozzarella, gorgonzola, grapes and rosemary. The second one was smoked salmon and caviar in a dill creme fraiche sauce.




Breakfast was a pumpkin spiced cappuccino and homemade egg mcmuffin.


----------



## Scott W.

I had a killer 8ounce cheddar burger in a whole wheat ciabatta roll with onions and tomatoes. I don't eat a lot of red meat so this was quite a treat. Didn't have time for pics though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Toasted coconut crusted shrimp cakes with asparagus in an asparagus juice, maple syrup and sherry vinegar reduction.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

High protein banana cream oatmeal. I found this protein powder whose flavors are amazing alone mixed in water and am finding ways to incorporate into my meals. The banana cream flavor was perfect for a hot bowl of oatmeal with a banana.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Smoked Hungarian goulash with sour cream dumplings.


----------



## Nature

Eggs Benedict with homemade Hollandaise


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Spent most of yesterday in the kitchen cooking. Dinner was dry rubbed sirloin steak served with a piquiillo pepper and caper relish along side pan roasted ginger and sesame green beans topped with fried shallots. Dessert was a creme brullee raspberry pie. I just spent an hour on the treadmill and still feel full!


----------



## Nature

Curried Vegetables
Sweet Potato, cauliflower, Chick-peas, in Madras curry sauce with onions and tomatoes, garnished with cilantro and yogurt


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Nature said:


> Curried Vegetables
> Sweet Potato, cauliflower, Chick-peas, in Madras curry sauce with onions and tomatoes, garnished with cilantro and yogurt


Looks tasty, extra points for a nice presentation!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Roasted brussel sprouts with avocado, pecans and balsamic vinegar served along side a cornmeal crusted rainbow trout.


----------



## TreySC

Did you roast the avocado as well?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

TreySC said:


> Did you roast the avocado as well?


Nope the avocado was raw. I blanched the brussel sprouts in boiling water for a few minutes, cut in half, drizzled olive oil, salt & pepper and roasted for 20-mins. Also toasted the pecans in the oven for few minutes. Mixed all together with some sage and drizzled with balsamic.


----------



## Nature

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nope the avocado was raw. I blanched the brussel sprouts in boiling water for a few minutes, cut in half, drizzled olive oil, salt & pepper and roasted for 20-mins. Also toasted the pecans in the oven for few minutes. Mixed all together with some sage and drizzled with balsamic.


Sounds delish. I love roasted Brussels sprouts with balsamic.


----------



## TreySC

MDSPHOTO said:


> Nope the avocado was raw. I blanched the brussel sprouts in boiling water for a few minutes, cut in half, drizzled olive oil, salt & pepper and roasted for 20-mins. Also toasted the pecans in the oven for few minutes. Mixed all together with some sage and drizzled with balsamic.


Does sound really good, we are doing good ole fashioned roasted sprouts with bacon on Thursday


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Wife loves pumpkin scones so I got up early and made these for her, they have both a regular icing and spiced icing. Too sweet for me, but she loved them avec cafe du monde cafe au lait.


----------



## usafvet509

Traditional Thanksgiving dinner, however had it with a Mother's Winter Grind, an interesting coffee stout


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Afternoon snack was MooHoo with Mexican sandwiches and a peach mango salsa.



Traditional Dinner, though the pomegranate cranberry sauce was a really nice addition this year.





All washed down with an amazing Rhone blend from the Paso Robles.



Topped the evening off with chocolate caramel tart and a glass of port.


----------



## gtechva

MDSPHOTO said:


> Afternoon snack was MooHoo with Mexican sandwiches and a peach mango salsa.




It all looks and sounds delicious, but my curiosity has me wondering, what's in a Mexican sandwich?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

gtechva said:


> It all looks and sounds delicious, but my curiosity has me wondering, what's in a Mexican sandwich?


Tortillas filled with a mixture of cream cheese, sharp cheddar cheese and green chilies. One of my favorite holiday snacks.


----------



## MadMatt

Corned Beef


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Leftover Ham and Turkey sandwich on a Brooklyn Bagel with mustard and mayo Kosher pickle on the side.


----------



## Scott W.

A leftover turkey sandwich but instead of mayo, I used the leftover spinach dip we had. Nice touch on a whole wheat Ciabatta. I washed it down with a Joker's Hard cider.


----------



## Scott W.

MDSPHOTO said:


> Wife loves pumpkin scones so I got up early and made these for her, they have both a regular icing and spiced icing. Too sweet for me, but she loved them avec cafe du monde cafe au lait.


I love Cafe du Monde coffee. I even like the chicory blend.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Last day of the holiday gorgefest, chocolate chip pancakes with real butter and 100% maple syrup. Back on the diet tomorrow.


----------



## Weldon78

Scott W. said:


> A leftover turkey sandwich but instead of mayo, I used the leftover spinach dip we had. Nice touch on a whole wheat Ciabatta. I washed it down with a Joker's Hard cider.


I think i have eat one of turkish food. they call it Kebab. have you?


----------



## TreySC

Used up some leftovers and made gumbo Saturday night


----------



## Scott W.

Weldon78 said:


> I think i have eat one of turkish food. they call it Kebab. have you?


Not gonna lie, I have no clue what this means


----------



## KawandaBlack

MDSPHOTO said:


> Damn! I must have missed the invite, being a third cousin, twice removed from your wife's sister's boyfriend's ex-wife. I loves me some sangria.


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! I miss this, I'm craving for it


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Grilled haddock with a mango, tomato, poblano salsa and Broccoli with cheddar all washed down with a sauvignon blanc from Sterling Vineyards.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

We had a 22 pound turkey for Thanksgiving so had a lot of leftovers.

Turkey club with thick cut bacon.



Turkey Soup with corn, carrots and shredded parmesan.



And if eating turkey for a week straight wasn't enough last night I made turkey cutlets stuffed with fresh sage leaves and manchego cheese topped with a pomegranate shallot reduction and fried sage leaves with a side of glazed carrots.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Last night was some Elk tri tips with a Chicago style rub (x's 3) and Yukon Gold marinade (x's 3) with sides of cranberries & baked beans.


----------



## gtechva

OnePyroTec said:


> Last night was some Elk tri tips with a Chicago style rub (x's 3) and Yukon Gold marinade (x's 3) with sides of cranberries & baked beans.


Interesting looking smoker.


----------



## OnePyroTec

gtechva said:


> Interesting looking smoker.


It is a Pit Barrel Cooker. Pit Barrel Cooker I love it.


----------



## gtechva

OnePyroTec said:


> It is a Pit Barrel Cooker. Pit Barrel Cooker I love it.


Thanks for the link. Tried to bump but I've given too much lately.


----------



## Nature

Chicken-Tortilla Soup with jalapeño, black beans and corn


----------



## smitty8202

@MDSPHOTO you make some awesome meals. And always have a good wine with them.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Rosemary flat bread with red grapes topped with blue cheese and honey. Chicken dredged in coconut milk and red curry paste and topped with cashews, coconut and corn flakes. Brie and smoked mozzarella cheese with assorted crackers and a red zin from Russina.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bottom round of beef marinated in a citrus/herb vinaigrette.



Curried coconut milk and green chile chicken over a bed of soba noodles.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Made an epic chicken & seafood gumbo last night paired perfectly with a Sierra Nevada Celebration ale.


----------



## irie

damn MD that looks fkn good!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

irie said:


> damn MD that looks fkn good!


Was good. Had leftovers last night and it was just as tasty.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Last night I made a corn pudding and lobster tails with a champagne vanilla bean cream sauce washed down with a chardonnay from Talbot's Sleepy Hollow Vineyard. YUM!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade Pasta Fagioli Damn it was good.
Filled my belly and warmed me up.
Try getting that out of a can.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Gourmet Pizza Night. I started by substituting this slightly sweet brown ale from Anchor Brewing for the water used in making the dough. It provided a rich sweet and chewy dough that stood up to the bold flavors in the pizzas..



This was a pretty labor intensive pie that required brazing a fennel bulb in white wine and a liquor called Pernod. When combined with caramelized onions, asiago cheese and fresh basil the pizza had a sweet anise flavor to it and was quite good.



The second pie was espresso barbecue chicken pizza with red onion, red pepper, provolone cheese and cilantro. I made the espresso barbecue sauce from scratch using a full cup of fresh brewed espresso, which gave the sauce a roasty dark flavor.


----------



## Scott W.

Damn bro, you got some culinary talent.
Blanched fennel and Pernod huh? Must try.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Scott W. said:


> Damn bro, you got some culinary talent.
> Blanched fennel and Pernod huh? Must try.


Here is a link to the recipe if you want to try.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/fennel-and-sweet-onion-pizza-with-green-olives


----------



## Scott W.

I bet if you crumble some italian sausage over that, it would be great too. 

Gotta try this


----------



## Auburnguy

Just had a take and bake Giordano's pizza. Sorry, I didn't take a picture.


----------



## bluenose

Some bacon wrapped stuffing. Try not to eat alot but hard to stay away


----------



## Scott W.

Made an bu ch of fresh mozzarella for the holiday.
Sent 4 pounds down to Jersey City FD Squad 4 for them to enjoy and had a lot left over.
Today I made a grilled chicken sandwich with fresh mozzarella, yellow tomatoes, artichoke hearts and fig balsamic vinegar.

Drinking a young oaky Chardonnay with it


----------



## Ethernomad

Below is my "secret" Thanksgiving Turkey recipe. Say hello to your new holiday tradition. The ingredients might seem a little weird, but trust me. It will make the juiciest, most flavorfully delicious turkey you and your family, and your friends have ever tasted. I make it every Thanksgiving. This year my family has been raving about it and bugging me nonstop to the point that I finally agreed to cook it again for our Christmas Eve dinner.

Follow the recipe and become a kitchen hero!

:chk*￼HOLIDAY BRINED TURKEY*:chk​
*Ingredients:*
• 1 Turkey (rinsed; neck and organs removed)
• 2 Cups Kosher Salt
• 2 Cups Sugar
• 1 Gallon Water
• 1 Gallon Fresh Squeezed Orange Juice
• 3 Bay Leaves
• 1/2 Cup Herb Mixture (equal parts Fresh Basil, Cloves, Cinnamon, Nutmeg)
• 1 Tablespoon Fresh Cracked Black Pepper
• Lemon or Orange Slices
• A Bulb of Crushed Garlic Cloves
• 1 Whole Stick of Unsalted Butter (salted would probably be fine)
• 1 Brining Bag (2 large turkey roasting bags will work)
• 1 Cooler sized slightly larger than the turkey
• 1 Turkey Roasting Pan

*Brine:*
Place a large stockpot on the stove over medium-high heat. Combine salt, sugar, water, bay leaves, herb mixture, black pepper, lemon/orange slices, and garlic in stockpot. Stir until sugar and salt dissolve. DO NOT LET BOIL. Remove stockpot from heat and let cool for at least 15 minutes. 
 
While the brine is cooling, spread a layer of ice into the bottom of the cooler. Place the turkey, breast-side down, inside the brining bag. Place brining bag and turkey inside cooler. Pour cooled brine over turkey. Add orange juice to the brining bag. Add a few handfuls of ice to the bag to help further cool the brine. Seal the bag, making sure to let out as much air as possible. Add additional ice to cooler (it needs to stay at 40°F for duration of brining). Brine for 1 hour per pound of turkey. Do not over brine, or turkey will be salty.

*Prep:*
Preheat oven to 475°F. Remove turkey from brine and place in roasting pan. Pour brine down sink while straining off the herb/spice silt at the bottom of the bag. Melt stick of butter in microwave. Baste turkey skin with melted butter (this really helps with achieving the crispy brown effect). Spread strained herb/spice silt all over, and underneath, skin for extra flavor. Stuff turkey with lemon/orange slices.

*Cook:*
Place turkey on roasting pan, breast-side up, in oven. Cook at 475°F for 20 minutes. Reduce heat to 250°F and continue cooking for 20 minutes per pound. When done, internal temperature of turkey will be 165°F. Let turkey rest at least 15 minutes before carving.
￼￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Scott W. said:


> Made an bu ch of fresh mozzarella for the holiday.
> Sent 4 pounds down to Jersey City FD Squad 4 for them to enjoy and had a lot left over.
> Today I made a grilled chicken sandwich with fresh mozzarella, yellow tomatoes, artichoke hearts and fig balsamic vinegar.
> 
> Drinking a young oaky Chardonnay with it


Mmmmmmmm, that sandwich looks awesome.


----------



## Scott W.

Sometimes a simple sammich and a glass of wine is perfect. No pots or pans to be cleaned


----------



## B-daddy

Last night we enjoyed The Feast of the Seven (actually about 10 or so) Fishes. Included:

- linguine and clam sauce (white, with fresh shucked clams)
- stuffed calamari braised in marinara (ricotta-based stuffing)
- zuppe de pesce (mussels, lobster, tilapia, shrimp)
- salmon salt-cured with dill on a Hymalian salt block, thin sliced and served with chived cream cheese and toasts
- baccala (salted cod) salad 
- Scungelli (conch) salad
- jumbo shrimp cocktail
- seared scallops with roasted red pepper sauce and pesto
- Maryland lump crab cakes
...plus about 5 or 6 anti-pasta and side plates. 
Desserts and wine/beer were a show as well. A lovely evening of over-indulgence shared with about 25 friends and family. 

May God bless you and your families during this holiest of seasons.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Southwestern brined turkey with a chocolate poblano mole, tart cherry and cranberry sauce, pumpkin pomegranate risotto, tiramisu all washed down with a shiraz from Two Hands.

The maestro at his pulpit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

B-daddy said:


> Last night we enjoyed The Feast of the Seven (actually about 10 or so) Fishes. Included:
> 
> - linguine and clam sauce (white, with fresh shucked clams)
> - stuffed calamari braised in marinara (ricotta-based stuffing)
> - zuppe de pesce (mussels, lobster, tilapia, shrimp)
> - salmon salt-cured with dill on a Hymalian salt block, thin sliced and served with chived cream cheese and toasts
> - baccala (salted cod) salad
> - Scungelli (conch) salad
> - jumbo shrimp cocktail
> - seared scallops with roasted red pepper sauce and pesto
> - Maryland lump crab cakes
> ...plus about 5 or 6 anti-pasta and side plates.
> Desserts and wine/beer were a show as well. A lovely evening of over-indulgence shared with about 25 friends and family.
> 
> May God bless you and your families during this holiest of seasons.


Yes we did the same we do it every Christmas eve. For us Italians Christmas eve is the main focus of the Christmas spirit. Great food drink cigars company friends family loved ones. We party and all welcome the celebration of the birth of Christ. Thanks for the blessing.
May God bless you and yours as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Made an bu ch of fresh mozzarella for the holiday.
> Sent 4 pounds down to Jersey City FD Squad 4 for them to enjoy and had a lot left over.
> Today I made a grilled chicken sandwich with fresh mozzarella, yellow tomatoes, artichoke hearts and fig balsamic vinegar.
> 
> Drinking a young oaky Chardonnay with it


Oh Scott you never cease to amaze looks wonderful!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Sweet potato buttermilk biscuits with sausage and tortellini soup.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Vertical shrimp and avocado salad and the remainder of ice cream cake I made for my wife's Birthday.


----------



## MattyMatt

Wife made big asian soup last night. Udon noodles, dumplings, pork, lots of green healthy stuff. Tastes fantastic...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Meat & 2. Double pork meatloaf (ground pork mixed with pork sausage) with fresh cherries, creamed turnip greens, mashed cauliflower with horseradish.


----------



## TreySC

Looks good David, never thought of doing greens like that. Did you do it the same as creamed spinach?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

TreySC said:


> Looks good David, never thought of doing greens like that. Did you do it the same as creamed spinach?


Pretty similar, sauteed an onion and 6 cloves of garlic in butter then sprinkled with a Tsp of paprika and added a pound of greens and let simmer till greens are soft 20-30 minutes. Add 16oz cream and reduce till it reaches your desired thickness. Place in a glass baking dish sprinkle with cheddar cheese and bake at 375 till the cheese melts. Yum!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Pork two ways, one had a chocolate cinnamon dry rub and the other was a smokehouse maple rub, served along side caramelized onion and cranberry orzo pasta.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Turkey sausage with fennel & fire roasted tomatoes over a bed of parmesan polenta. Washed it down with meritage wine from Victor Hugo called appropriately Hunchback.


----------



## Scott W.

Mixed grill. Beef, chicken, pork and a hot sausage link and caramelized onions. Washed it down with a 1997 Malbec


----------



## MattyMatt

Scott W. said:


> Mixed grill. Beef, chicken, pork and a hot sausage link and caramelized onions. Washed it down with a 1997 Malbec


I almost just ate my phone!!!!


----------



## NWSmoke

MDSPHOTO said:


> Turkey sausage with fennel & fire roasted tomatoes over a bed of parmesan polenta. Washed it down with meritage wine from Victor Hugo called appropriately Hunchback.


That looks and sounds fantastic!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

NWSmoke said:


> That looks and sounds fantastic!


Thanks! Had the leftovers for lunch today and like a good pot of chili it was even better the second day.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Kona coffee crusted bone in ribeye served with cauliflower and red grapes roasted with garlic and fresh rosemary. The meal paired perfectly with a 2004 Silver Oak Napa Valley cabernet.


----------



## NWSmoke

Wow David, you're quite the foodie! We eat cauliflower all the time, I'm super intrigued with the grapes in it. Good ideas here.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

NWSmoke said:


> Wow David, you're quite the foodie! We eat cauliflower all the time, I'm super intrigued with the grapes in it. Good ideas here.


The wife and I love to cook together on the weekends and enjoy a nice bottle of wine or two while cooking.


----------



## NWSmoke

MDSPHOTO said:


> The wife and I love to cook together on the weekends and enjoy a nice bottle of wine or two while cooking.


That's great, my wife and I do the same. Well, sometimes wine sometimes beer..... both lol. We've made a lot of amazing meals and even better memories over the years. We've omitted _most_ processed foods (we allow booze, coffee, butter, some cheeses and dark chocolate) so it often takes a little extra creativity, that's why I was excited to see the creative cauliflower dish. I've got some ideas from your avacado salad too!


----------



## NWSmoke

A play on surf 'n turf. Spice rubbed grass fed NY strip over mashers on one side, spice rubbed seared ahi over avacado with pureed salsa topped with cilantro pesto on the other side.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

NWSmoke said:


> A play on surf 'n turf. Spice rubbed grass fed NY strip over mashers on one side, spice rubbed seared ahi over avacado with pureed salsa topped with cilantro pesto on the other side.


Very nice!


----------



## NWSmoke

Thank you!


----------



## gtechva

Ok, so we didn't just have this. It was Monday for lunch.
Out of town but near our biggest customer, a small cafe closed a couple of week ago. Monday, when out that way, a grill has opened in that building. The sign out front



If you've never spent time in this area, you just don't know. This is just outside of Mount Airy, NC. There are many greats from here; actor/writer Andy Griffith, country music singer Donna Fargo (only song that comes to mind is Delta Dawn), the world's largest open faced granite quarry, and Ground Steak Sandwiches. Ok you can eat it just on a plate but it's rare. 
When I get inside I see this sign



That's for real. Told you, it's out of town.
I didn't know till a couple of years ago Ground Steak is local. When you leave this area and ask for Ground Steak, other than an odd look, I don't know what you get, but it's not this.



There it is. Some people boil the hamburger while others fry it in a pan, making sure it is broken up, like Sloppy Joe. From there, you drain it. Now add a GOODLY amount of black pepper, some flour and a little water. Get it good and hot and cook down so it's not runny. Put it in a sandwich with mayonnaise, coleslaw and tomato. If your mind doesn't say "hey, black pepper", you didn't use enough.
Local legend (tales told sitting in a ladder back chair, spitting tobacco juice) has it that it was invented in the Flat Rock area. The way I heard it, at the crossroads, or square, one of the businesses was a small restaurant called The Hub. Locals that would hang out there, were so bad to go out back and fight, that the owner had to figure out something to sell they could chew.

Maybe I can work it out to take ya'll down town to Snappy Lunch for a battered pork chop sandwich. Oh ya.


----------



## gtechva

Tonight Pam fixed salmon, roasted radishes, and steamed cabbage and carrots


----------



## quazy50

Diane made venison chilli and garlic bread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

Ate alone this evening. Half an Italian hoagie hit the spot.


----------



## gtechva

Pam and I went to

I had the Taphouse Muffuletta with a Stickin' In My IPA by Champion Brewing.

Pam had a Shrimp Burger.

After eating, we went to 

where I picked up Wilsons of Sharrow Crumbs of Comfort Snuff.


----------



## gtechva

tonight Pam fixed salmon, roasted potatoes and carrots, coleslaw, and a tomato salad


----------



## gtechva

Pam made steak and onion quesadillas with nacho cheese and salsa, slaw and pan roasted corn. I baked jalapenos stuffed with a cream cheese mixture (heat and sweet).


----------



## gtechva

I love my mother in law's turkey salad.



Makes me want to run people away, Thanksgiving Day, so they will be more left to make this.


----------



## argonaut

We're actually having Thanksgiving dinner for the first time at my in-laws house, since they were down and out with the flu for two weeks and only came out of it a couple of days ago. They had a 14-lb organic turkey and the dang thing cooked in only 90 minutes! It was unstuffed so that was part of it, but wow that's a fast cook time. It came out very tender though, so there were no complaints at all.


----------



## quazy50

Braised chicken and rice with peppers, onions, garlic and olives. My future wife is a fantastic cook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

We went to Gondola Italian Restaurant to celebrate Pam's birthday. Today is also thirty years since I proposed.



I had Chicken Milanese. Pam got the Lobster Ravioli.


----------



## argonaut

Congrats to you both, George! Lobster ravioli sounds great (shellfish and pasta are a match made in heaven for me), but your chicken mil looks tasty.


----------



## gtechva

and there's taco meat under the sour cream


----------



## quazy50

Buffalo chicken lettuce tacos. With some blue moon to wash it down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Made this just the other day for a family get-together. My first attempt at a form-style dessert, but it turned out well-enough.

Honey-cinnamon coated banana (and apple) bread - Yum!


----------



## gtechva

Pam nailed Valentines supper- Shrimp Stew over Polenta, Balsamic Vinaigrette, and a cabbage salad.


----------



## quazy50

Less than a week until we tie the knot so we had a very nice low key valentines dinner.

Stuffed pork chop, Caesar Salad, roasted zucchini and roasted asparagus.










Dark chocolate covered strawberries for dessert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Tonight: Catfish filets w lobster stuffing, a small green salad, 5-nut bread and vodka gimblet with chocolate fudge brownie and ice cream.


----------



## GrouchoM

Tuna steak fillets; barley, lentils & split pea grains with five grain bread & epic peach vodka w pomegranate juice.


----------



## Wildone

Steak Pho...









Seafood Pho....


----------



## Chad Vegas

Well played, that pork looks delicious! As for me, I ate a burrito today & it was epic. Im in the bathroom now, researching top secret stuff on my smartphone...>


----------



## avitti

A cup of soup...and a ladle of Sunday gravy

View attachment 74209


----------



## tonyzoc

Stone Crab...side of linguine in clam sauce and spinach with garlic.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Lunch


----------



## avitti

Didn't want to turn the oven on.....no problem


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## GrouchoM

I cook last night. Keep it simple, steak and a kale, spinach and greens salad.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Last weekend was my first experience with Lebanese food at Zaytoon on Santa Barbara. Amazing!










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## avitti

Lunch


----------



## MaxG

My favorite...

- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After swimming in the pool all day. Went to the bakery to grab some doughnuts.
Gonna make a fresh pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
A couple of friends coming over. :vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> After swimming in the pool all day. Went to the bakery to grab some doughnuts.
> Gonna make a fresh pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> A couple of friends coming over. :vs_cool:


Sorry, but it's a little hard for me to find the donuts.


----------



## Grey Goose

TonyBrooklyn said:


> After swimming in the pool all day. Went to the bakery to grab some doughnuts.
> Gonna make a fresh pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> A couple of friends coming over. :vs_cool:


I'll have what Tony's having... :nerd2:


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> I'll have what Tony's having... :nerd2:


Goose, you talking about the doughnuts or who's holding them? Lol

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Kemetek1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> After swimming in the pool all day. Went to the bakery to grab some doughnuts.
> Gonna make a fresh pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> A couple of friends coming over. :vs_cool:


I keep some Jamaican blue mountain in the cabinet.


----------



## MaxG

TonyBrooklyn said:


> After swimming in the pool all day. Went to the bakery to grab some doughnuts.
> Gonna make a fresh pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain.
> A couple of friends coming over. :vs_cool:


So, I'm guessing you stay home at night, Tony? >

- MG


----------



## MaxG

Birthday dinner with my wife...

Ribeye with Cajun seasoning, 6 oz fresh Maine lobster tail, garlic mashed potatoes, zinfandel, etc... etc... etc... Fantastic.



- MG


----------



## GunHand

MaxG said:


> Birthday dinner with my wife...
> 
> Ribeye with Cajun seasoning, 6 oz fresh Maine lobster tail, garlic mashed potatoes, zinfandel, etc... etc... etc... Fantastic.
> 
> - MG


 That looks like a fantastic way to spend a evening. Happy 50th!:smile2:
Tony's dinner plans weren't exactly horrible either.>


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Damn it, and I took the kids to Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## Hudabear

MaxG said:


> Birthday dinner with my wife...
> 
> Ribeye with Cajun seasoning, 6 oz fresh Maine lobster tail, garlic mashed potatoes, zinfandel, etc... etc... etc... Fantastic.
> 
> - MG


Nice surf and turf, I have yet to try a Zinfandel though.
Happy birthday. Until 120.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Happy birthday @MaxG! 
@Hudabear - may I suggest OZV 2012, 2013 and 2014 as a start - a great inexpensive Zin that will get you hooked

Sadly I had Subway tonight (which was nearly my last night on earth thanks to Hudabear)

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Hudabear

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Happy birthday @MaxG!
> @Hudabear - may I suggest OZV 2012, 2013 and 2014 as a start - a great inexpensive Zin that will get you hooked
> 
> Sadly I had Subway tonight (which was nearly my last night on earth thanks to Hudabear)
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


I'll look into it but the thing is I have to make sure it conforms to my food restrictions.


----------



## talisker10

https://vimeo.com/174700818

Tonight's dinner- chicken shawarma takeaway. Pretty good.


----------



## Hudabear

talisker10 said:


> Tonight's dinner- chicken shawarma takeaway. Pretty good.


Chicken Shawarma is delicious but if you're going to do it you gotta do it right. Lamb shawarma!


----------



## Navistar

Last weekend I smoked 2 beef briskets, sautéed squash, fried green tomatoes and boiled black eyed peas with bacon and a teaspoon of brown sugar along with sour cream mashed potatoes. 

You can take the boy out of the south but you can't take the south out of the boy. This type of food makes me the most popular person in the neighborhood. Lol I always cook extra and invite the neighbors when they walk by and smell the smoker.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> Birthday dinner with my wife...
> 
> Ribeye with Cajun seasoning, 6 oz fresh Maine lobster tail, garlic mashed potatoes, zinfandel, etc... etc... etc... Fantastic.
> 
> - MG


Happy belated Birthday!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## azmadurolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


 I loves me some ribeye........and by the dainty first bite you took, I can tell you agree............get down brother


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade fresh Mozzarella, Garden Tomatoes , Fresh Basil from the garden as well. Prosciutto had to by that. Grandma used to make it rest in peace. Extra virgin olive oil splash of balsamic Wala!


----------



## Drummerguy1584

From last night's date with the wife:










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Drummerguy1584

And tonight:

Top sirloin with pink Himalayan salt and 4 pepper blend, mixed veggies, rice pilaf and a cheap (as this is my rent check) yellowtail big bold red.










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## selpo

Yellow tail is a very good wine for the price.


----------



## Wildone

Elk, Chicken & sides...


----------



## twink

>well things got nasty last night..Took my handful of pills, puffed that breather an then got serious...Bowl of shredded wheat, bowl of frosty flakes, can smoked oysters, bag of lays chips, bag of cheese y Doritos, snicker bar, white chocolate bar with cherry marmalade, peanut butter an fresh strawberry jam, bowl of Cheerios an the lights went out....Just woke up an found Ive got a new day to play...GOOD MORNING TO YA AL >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You cant see it under all that gravy.
But there's a thick cut jersey pork chop.
I got from the butcher 12 to be exact.
Went into the gravy and simmered for 7 hours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## gtechva

Alligator Po' Boy

Fat back and tomato samich


----------



## twink

3 eggs, hash browns, 1/2lb bacon. sweet roll an coffee >

002.jpg


----------



## FMichael

twink said:


> 3 eggs, hash browns, 1/2lb bacon. sweet roll an coffee >
> 
> 002.jpg


Now that's my kind of breakfast!


----------



## twink

FMichael said:


> Now that's my kind of breakfast!


growin boy here >


----------



## twink

dinner last night 2 beef tamales smothered in onions, chili, and melted goat cheese>
006.jpg


----------



## twink

Little off my feed this mornin so only 4 eggs, 1lb bacon an a grapefruit, with coffee..:grin2:after breakfast I whipped up some salsa...>
Picture 7002.jpg
Picture 7003.jpg


----------



## twink

rice tomato suace lamb meat balls an corn from the garden >
Picture 7004.jpg

Picture 7005.jpg


----------



## gtechva

Pam made a fresh batch of granola. It's even better when it's still warm.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Tri tip fresh off the grill










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## WinsorHumidors

An Inferno Churchill, six cups of coffee and an amphetamine ... ha ... beat that BOTLs!!!

CT


----------



## twink

2/3 of day waitin while @Her yard shopped, finally lunch breakfast...12oz of chicken fryed steak, baked potato, and salad vegs.

an my new $12 table top china>
003.jpg
002.jpg

004.jpg


----------



## twink

a little quick breakfast >
001.jpg


----------



## SeanTheEvans

twink said:


> 3 eggs, hash browns, 1/2lb bacon. sweet roll an coffee >
> 
> 002.jpg


I'm pretty jelly about this one


----------



## twink

Sunday farm breakfast
Picture 7029.jpg


----------



## Navistar

Where are the biscuits/gravy or grits? You need more carbs in that breakfast. 😎


----------



## twink

2 cheese burgers, avocado, farm corn an my plate of dinner pills >
006.jpg


----------



## twink

Navistar said:


> Where are the biscuits/gravy or grits? You need more carbs in that breakfast. &#128526;


on a diet @Her say's :vs_laugh:


----------



## twink

growin boy's havin nightmares..>


----------



## twink

Danish yeast bread that I sweetened with maple sugar and added blueberries to it....>

Picture 7030.jpg

Picture 7033.jpg


----------



## twink

20 oz t-bones an mac salad..I only use @sweetcigars seasonings...>
Picture 7034.jpg
Picture 7035.jpg
Picture 7036.jpg


----------



## twink

after a wk of brain radiation, stopped for some lunch...>
Picture 7038.jpg............Picture 7039.jpg

Picture 7040.jpg...........Picture 7041.jpg

Picture 7042.jpg.........Picture 7043.jpg


----------



## gtechva

I like the looks of the diet @Her has you on


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Almond crusted salmon in a white wine reduction, steamed spinach and bi colored potatoes at the Cicada Club for my first anniversary with my wife










Sourdough French toast and all the fixings for breakfast at the Original Pantry in LA










Korean BBQ










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## twink

stopped for lunch on the way home friday...

Picture 7044.jpg
Picture 7045.jpg
Picture 7046.jpg


----------



## greenshade

I just had pizza, and some red wine later.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Meatloaf for dinner tonight.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Pasta for dinner this evening AFAIK.


----------



## DSturg369

Leftover ham, collards, black eyed peas, and cornbread.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Pork chops and sausages for dinner.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Last night I initially had hamburger, gravy, carrots and potatoes which was delicious.

But then I got drunk last night and ordered pizza at like 11:30PM. :vs_laugh:


----------



## DSturg369

Last night was beerbath bratwurst with peppers & onions, and steak fries.


----------



## DSturg369

Spaghetti with garlic bread and a salad on the menu for tonight. High probability of a few shots of Evan Williams at some point afterwards.


----------



## Wildone

Pho...


----------



## DSturg369

Yum!

Tonight, we had salmon cakes, field peas with smoked hog jowls over white rice, and jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## Wildone

Club Sandwich....


----------



## Wildone

Football finger food...








Take a shot after each touchdown, no matter who scores...








Some beers in between...


----------



## Ranger0282

I know it's not Bern's Steak House....or even the Golden Corral... but for us, a hickory fire in the back yard and a dead deer makes a might fine dinner.....


----------



## blackrabbit

Well if I could legally get this guy from the front yard to the backyard barbeque I might have some good vittles as well. Nah, I like seeing him visit, and he is part of my post societal collapse plan as he is still putting on weight and will keep us eating well for a month when it happens. :wink2::deadhorse::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Football finger food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a shot after each touchdown, no matter who scores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some beers in between...


Damn bro you know how to Party!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Oysters...


----------



## gunnersguru

my gf cooked steak and lobster tail on Sunday for V-day . ordered from Omaha steaks . WOW , I got her huntin socks and chocolate . I O her big.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had Burger King earlier


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had Shrimp Scampi over bow tie pasta and peas:vs_cool:


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a BLT sammich and a chicken noodle soup from Tim Hortons.


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight we had pinto beans with smoked sausage and cornbread.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a burger from Swiss Chalet for dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just had a protein shake after a workout at the gym.
Makes you wanna gag and tastes like :vs_poop:


----------



## pwaggs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just had a protein shake after a workout at the gym.
> Makes you wanna gag and tastes like :vs_poop:


Life is too short both for bad cigars and bad protein shakes.


----------



## ivandrocco

Last night was mussels, lobster ravioli with pesto.


----------



## Wildone

Turkey, always makes for good leftovers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had this last night with my son and lady friend.
Meatloaf wrapped in Bacon Mashed potatoes.
Have not made this since i was married to my first wife gotta be at least 25 years.
I don't know what came over me but i just had to have it.
Everyone loved it me included i wouldn't eat it before taking a cholesterol test.:vs_laugh:





:vs_cool:


----------



## DSturg369

OK...... NOW I'm hungry again!


----------



## ADRUNKK

I went to my local Asian market and saw a couple items I've never had before so I picked them up on a whim. Balut was amongst those items. Ehhh, I didn't really enjoy it; but i don't have any hate towards those that do. It's just not a thing for me.


----------



## ivandrocco

ADRUNKK said:


> I went to my local Asian market and saw a couple items I've never had before so I picked them up on a whim. Balut was amongst those items. Ehhh, I didn't really enjoy it; but i don't have any hate towards those that do. It's just not a thing for me.


Can't do balut. In Vietnam I ate whole sparrows, but can't do balut.


----------



## ADRUNKK

ivandrocco said:


> Can't do balut. In Vietnam I ate whole sparrows, but can't do balut.


Yeah it was pretty rough dude. I had to get good and drunk before i attempted it. The white part was hard like a soft plastic, I'm not sure I was even supposed to eat this part. The yolky brain looking part was kinda firm and the bird part was a squishy goey mess. I took 3 or 4 bites and had to call it quits. I didn't feel like puking.


----------



## MidwestToker

ADRUNKK said:


> Yeah it was pretty rough dude. I had to get good and drunk before i attempted it. The white part was hard like a soft plastic, I'm not sure I was even supposed to eat this part. The yolky brain looking part was kinda firm and the bird part was a squishy goey mess. I took 3 or 4 bites and had to call it quits. I didn't feel like puking.


Can't help but think of this scene from An Idiot Abroad, which is a hilariously offensive show.


----------



## ADRUNKK

MidwestToker said:


> Can't help but think of this scene from An Idiot Abroad, which is a hilariously offensive show.


I love that show, it hasn't been on in a while.


----------



## avitti

Friday/Lent-Pizza


----------



## Maxh92

My first attempt at grilling a steak on my own. Had to call my dad a time or two to ask about the temp to cook it at, etc. It actually turned out pretty good. At my new house I can have a real grill - At my old condo I had to use an electric grill. Not worth learning to cook a steak on that thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ADRUNKK said:


> I went to my local Asian market and saw a couple items I've never had before so I picked them up on a whim. Balut was amongst those items. Ehhh, I didn't really enjoy it; but i don't have any hate towards those that do. It's just not a thing for me.


:vs_shocked::vs_no_no_no::vs_poop:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Friday/Lent-Pizza


What did you give up for Lent.
The Fresh Mozzarella and Basilico. :wink2:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What did you give up for Lent.
> The Fresh Mozzarella and Basilico. :wink2:


Bro--gave up smoking cigars--well all but 1 a week...and going on facebook. All the political bs on there is amazing...not

I find that fresh mozzarella 'runs' to much and everything else is in my homemade sauce.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Bro--gave up smoking cigars--well all but 1 a week...and going on facebook. All the political bs on there is amazing...not
> 
> I find that fresh mozzarella 'runs' to much and everything else is in my homemade sauce.


It was a Joke bro:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildone

Grilled chicken...


----------



## gtechva

Mount Airy, NC had their First Annual (how can it be annual if this is the only one?) Mayberry Food Truck Festival. 
Pam had NC Crab Cake Sandwich with a Corn Relish and Lemon Aioli

I ordered Jamaican Jerk NC Speckled Trout Tacos 

and dessert was Carolina Brewing Company Hop Roar

on the back of the brewing company tee shirts it says "A you need is a liver and a dream."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of Prime Rib Eyes for me and Big Dom!:vs_cool:





Talk about a lucky dog :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildone

Smoked Spareribs...








Smoked Sausage








Is it Summer yet ?


----------



## Wildone

******* lunch...Wings, Grits & Collards...


----------



## Wildone

Fillet & sides...


----------



## JtAv8tor

King crab










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish

JtAv8tor said:


> King crab


Do you ever see Dungeness Crab in the stores in Alabama? I'm curious because I fish for a living and Dungeness is one my primary targets.


----------



## JtAv8tor

NightFish said:


> Do you ever see Dungeness Crab in the stores in Alabama? I'm curious because I fish for a living and Dungeness is one my primary targets.


A couple of the stores sell it, not sure about restaurants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Fried Oyster soft toco...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DSturg369

Fried chicken livers & gizzards with stewed okra & tomatoes over white rice.


----------



## DSturg369

Yesterday, Pork Shoulder (aka: Boston Butt), done 2 ways - Jerk seasoned in a crock pot & hickory smoke BBQ'ed, baked beans, fried cabbage, coleslaw, and deviled eggs.

Leftovers today.


----------



## GOT14U

Yesterdays breakfast for us was a Sautéed carmelized apple pancake fattie. pretty much 1lb of Breakfast sausage rolled out and then wrapped it around the pancake and smoked it for 2 1/2hrs.....One of my favorites. And a pic of the smoker I built


----------



## DSturg369

Nice!


----------



## GOT14U

be careful this weekend...you do see you were the 666 post on this thread....lol


DSturg369 said:


> Nice!


----------



## GOT14U

*forgive me I'm a goody... *

Had some taquitoes tonight&#8230;my own marinade&#8230;not to shabby if ya ask me, but I could be biased&#8230;.finished off with a bit of homemade corn likker 80 proof and a sweat jane from deadwood! Not to bad!

The marinade


cut up skirt steak


the finally


had some bean salsa that wasn't in the plate pic





and this is a pic of the beginning of the corn likker&#8230;lol


----------



## Wildone

Summers a comin...


----------



## GOT14U

Nice weber! I love mine! truly worth the money! and nice eats!


Wildone said:


> Summers a comin...


----------



## Wildone

Frittata & coffee, Happy Sunday...


----------



## Wildone

Grilling








Steak & sides...


----------



## JtAv8tor

NightFish said:


> Do you ever see Dungeness Crab in the stores in Alabama? I'm curious because I fish for a living and Dungeness is one my primary targets.












Saw this today in a publix and recalled this comment @NightFish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish

JtAv8tor said:


> Saw this today in a publix and recalled this comment @NightFish


Alright!! That's the stuff. They might have even come from my boat!
Glad to see them being enjoyed by so many over such a wide geographic range. We've sold a bunch of live crabs to a guy that was shipping them to China the last few years too. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildone

Grilled some wet ribs...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Trimmed an 8lb tenderloin and did it on the grill with corn on the cob and some hand cut fries in the deep fryer.


----------



## DSturg369

According to my girlfriend's granddaughter, we had pasketti and cheesy garlic bread last night.


----------



## DSturg369

And again today as leftovers... About ready to pop after GF's granddaughter hand fed me half a loaf of the cheesey garlic bread... Uggggggh!

Side note... A local grocery store has frozen turkeys for $0.31 a pound. We picked up 2.


----------



## Wildone

Smoked Pork Butt...









Smoked Chicken...









Posole / Fish Curry / Red & Green Chile Stew. What a mixed up melting pot Dinner...









Also smoked 4 lbs of bologna...


----------



## Thig

Nice bark on that butt, what did you cook it in?


----------



## Gummy Jones

Graduation food. Heartburn.


----------



## Thig

Gummy Jones said:


> Graduation food. Heartburn.


That's why they make Prilosec.


----------



## Wildone

Thig said:


> Nice bark on that butt, what did you cook it in?


Weber Performer...


----------



## GOT14U

Nice go at the trifecta. Love me some pesole. If you ever get a chance search up "mad hunky" it is a brand of rub my busy rich makes and I have wine a couple comps with....all his products is great. Bird brine he makes is to die for also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gummy Jones said:


> Trimmed an 8lb tenderloin and did it on the grill with corn on the cob and some hand cut fries in the deep fryer.


Without pics it never happened

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

******* Steak sliders(aka smoked bologna) & chili stew...


----------



## DSturg369

Hoping to see lots of pics by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Without pics it never happened
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my waistline disagrees


----------



## DSturg369

Country style ribs on the smoker for today. 

In case some may not know, country style ribs are actually slices of pork shoulder or "Boston Butt". Very tender and tasty when slow-smoked.


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## DSturg369

Very nice Bro!


----------



## NightFish

DSturg369 said:


> Country style ribs on the smoker for today.
> 
> In case some may not know, country style ribs are actually slices of pork shoulder or "Boston Butt". Very tender and tasty when slow-smoked.


I have not had good luck with country style ribs. What temp do you like to smoke 'em at, for about how long, and to what internal temperature?


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Turkey fresh off the smoker


----------



## DSturg369

For myself, I like the smoker around 230 to 240 degrees. 

I want the country style ribs to get to internal temp around 165 then in the foil they go for an hour. This is where the meat tenderizes and gets that "fall off the bone" effect. Then uncover and back on the rack for final baste and/or glazing... Takes about an hour.

Total smoker time is about 4 hours. YMMV


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet looking turkey!


----------



## harley33




----------



## DSturg369

Awesome!


----------



## DSturg369

Here's my finished ribs. 4 hours exactly in the smoker.

Accompanying... Potato salad, sliced fresh tomatoes & cucumbers, and tossed in a pickled jalapeno pepper to keep the taste buds from jumping out of my mouth. Not on the plate (no room) are cream cheese & cucumber dip, chips, crackers, olives, cold beer, and 5 different liquors.


----------



## GOT14U

Today I did some wicked baked beans and some hot wings. Didn't take the time to fire up the smoker so had to use the Weber with some wood chips. If you have any interest in the beans I can post up the recipe, nothing like smoking baked beans. They have bacon, pineapple, and jelaps...they are to die for! I used a rub for the wings called madhunky that I and a couple other guys have had luck with at Bbq comps. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Figured I'd just post the recipe. You can throw lil smokies in them also. Another good thing to know is if your jelaps make it to hot, cut it with some honey. It mellows the spice out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Will be saving that recipe, thanks.


----------



## GOT14U

DSturg369 said:


> Will be saving that recipe, thanks.


Hope you enjoy it, my families loves it when I take the time to make it. Not to sweet either, I think some BB get out of hand with that. Also smoked is by far the best way to cook them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

One of my x-motherinlaws made a delicious 13 bean, baked bean dish in a large terracotta pot. I asked her once if she had ever considered smoking it.... She looked at me as if I had asked her to be the 3rd member of a 3-way or something. She was a weird one, for sure.


----------



## NightFish

That there is the recipe for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans. They have made me famous among all my neighbors and are a favorite among my friends. It's an absolutely legendary recipe that everybody with a smoker should have in their quiver.

My favorite way to smoke them is on the bottom rack with at least dozen atomic buffalo turds on the rack above them, a trip tip on the rack above that, and a couple racks of pork ribs on the top rack. Position the beans to catch all the drippings and stir before serving.


----------



## GOT14U

NightFish said:


> That there is the recipe for Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans. They have made me famous among all my neighbors and are a favorite among my friends. It's an absolutely legendary recipe that everybody with a smoker should have in their quiver.
> 
> My favorite way to smoke them is on the bottom rack with at least dozen atomic buffalo turds on the rack above them, a trip tip on the rack above that, and a couple racks of pork ribs on the top rack. Position the beans to catch all the drippings and stir before serving.


I see you visit the island of missfits also known as smoked-meat forum. Been on there for years. Not real active anymore. Yes they are that good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Rellenos...


----------



## Wildone

Portabella mushroom/ Swiss/Bacon Burger & Truffle fries...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Home made peach cobbler for dinner...yep it's happening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hayden

GOT14U said:


> Figured I'd just post the recipe. You can throw lil smokies in them also. Another good thing to know is if your jelaps make it to hot, cut it with some honey. It mellows the spice out.


Can you post the photo of your dish ?


----------



## DSturg369

No pics, but had another smoked turkey last night. This time, was marinated in and basted with Asian spicy orange sauce.

A couple of days ago , smoked a venison front quarter, basted with Italian seasonings.


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight, chili cheese dogs and seasoned steak fries.


----------



## GOT14U

Here yeah go @Hayden




Hayden said:


> Can you post the photo of your dish ?


You sir need to try this brine from a buddy of mine on another forum...I use his rub for pork exclusively and have won comps with it! His brine adds a flavor that can't be beat for poultry. I use it on chicken wings and turkey! don't be afraid to get some of his all purpose rub also...
Poultry Brine - 1 Gallon - Mad Hunky Meats

by the way you are a smoking fool!!!!!


DSturg369 said:


> No pics, but had another smoked turkey last night. This time, was marinated in and basted with Asian spicy orange sauce.
> 
> A couple of days ago , smoked a venison front quarter, basted with Italian seasonings.


----------



## DSturg369

I just like to eat.


----------



## Wildone

Pho...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Nice!

GF is also making egg rolls and fried crab wontons on Friday.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Veggie burgers, lump crab hoelzel and beat salad


----------



## Wildone

Meatloaf...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Homemade biscuits are hard to beat


----------



## GOT14U

Gummy Jones said:


> Veggie burgers, lump crab hoelzel and beat salad


Those are called veggies not burgers.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Gummy Jones said:


> Homemade biscuits are hard to beat


Have you ever tried to put a small amount of smoked breakfast sausage in to The gravy.....such a great twist in them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Have you ever tried to put a small amount of smoked breakfast sausage in to The gravy.....such a great twist in them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


never used smoked sausage for this recipe
usually breakfast or occasionally spicy Italian if I'm in the mood


----------



## Wildone

Chili cheese dogs...


----------



## Bruced

My nightly routine includes a can or two of PBR _Papst Blue Ribbon Beer_ nightly.


----------



## Randy956

GOT14U said:


> Here yeah go @Hayden
> 
> 
> 
> You sir need to try this brine from a buddy of mine on another forum...I use his rub for pork exclusively and have won comps with it! His brine adds a flavor that can't be beat for poultry. I use it on chicken wings and turkey! don't be afraid to get some of his all purpose rub also...
> Poultry Brine - 1 Gallon - Mad Hunky Meats
> 
> by the way you are a smoking fool!!!!!


I agree. Mad Hunky is in my area by the way. I've used his poultry brine and it for sure is good.

The rubs are really good, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Gummy Jones said:


> Veggie burgers, lump crab hoelzel and beat salad


That looks great. Nice plating, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Relleno & Margarita...


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> I agree. Mad Hunky is in my area by the way. I've used his poultry brine and it for sure is good.
> 
> The rubs are really good, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's nice I always have to order it from Rich the Mad Hunky himself. Wish they had it here. You must be in Michigan or the surrounding area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Smoked Baby backs / Chicken...


----------



## GOT14U

Wife made me some Taquitos with some hatch Chile salsa! Gotta love having a messican as a wife. I putty all you that don't.....lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Mexican....


----------



## Wildone

Jeffs special...


----------



## Wildone

Mexican...


----------



## MidwestToker

Wildone said:


> Mexican...


So jealous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

It looks worse than it was. 
It doesn't look that good but it tasted . 
Shrimp
Broccoli 
Yellow squash
Mushrooms 
Onions
Garlic


----------



## Wildone

Huevos Rancheros...


----------



## Cigary

Those Mexican dishes look sooooo good! Huevos Rancheros....could eat it everyday.


----------



## Cigary

Wildone said:


> Meatloaf...


----------



## Randy956

Simple lunch


----------



## Wildone

Grilled Chicken...


----------



## Randy956

That's what I'm talkin about!! Mmmmm


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yes ma'am


----------



## Wildone

N.Y. Strip...


----------



## GOT14U

Tonight's dinner. Browned pork chops then cooked in marinara sauce. Broiled with some mozzarella and on top of some noodles. Photo courtesy of my 7 yr old!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Oyster Po Boys...


----------



## Thig

You guys are killing me, sure beats the ham sandwich and Bugles I just had.


----------



## UBC03

Thig said:


> You guys are killing me, sure beats the ham sandwich and Bugles I just had.


Nacho Bugles? Sounds good to me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

UBC03 said:


> Nacho Bugles? Sounds good to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## Wildone

Swiss Mushroom Bacon Burger & Truffle fries...


----------



## Wildone

Pho...


----------



## Wildone

Grilled N.Y. Strip & sides...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Country fried steaks with a mushroom and onion gravy, baked corn on the cob mashed potatoes, steamed cauliflower and carrots in a butter sauce, homemade biscuits and a salad.


----------



## UBC03

kabobs and grilled veggies in the pouch.. I'm starvin









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Now I am hungry...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DSturg369

Oh man..... You guys are killing me. Bologna sandwich for me tonight.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

2 tri-tips smoked on the grill. Had some veggies in butter and cream sauce as a side. Not picture worthy, as always.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Football snacks...


----------



## Wildone

Homemade Chili Rellenos topped with egg & Spanish Rice...


----------



## Wildone

Huevos Rancheros...


----------



## GOT14U

Wildone said:


> Huevos Rancheros...


No that's some huevos rancheros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Smoking some Bacon wrapped onion rings.

Acorn squash with butter and maple syrup in the foil.

Once the rings are done I'll throw on some steaks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

From scratch cornbread with garden fresh jalapeños about to go into the oven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

A bit of cheese and done !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Mushroom, bacon Swiss burger & Truffle Fries...


----------



## Wildone

Carved out Prime Rib...









Needed it's own plate...


----------



## Wildone

Fajitas ...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Wildone said:


> Fajitas ...


Just had haystacks. No pic. Taco Tuesday.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A loaded baked potato stuffed with leftover brisket with a side of leftover baby backs.


----------



## Wildone

Pho...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Frittata, Smoked Salmon & Tomatos...


----------



## Wildone

Pesto with Langostino's...


----------



## Wildone

Meatloaf...


----------



## Wildone

Salmon Chowder...


----------



## Wildone

Pho...


----------



## Wildone

Lasagna & Fried green Tomatoes...


----------



## Wildone

N.Y.S. & sides...


----------



## Wildone

Frittata...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Venison loin (self harvested), scalloped potatoes, carrots and a mushroom cream sauce. Not pictured are the last of our garden's tomatoes and basil with an aged vinaigrette.


----------



## Wildone

Reminiscing those struggling days, still don't taste bad...


----------



## PTAaron

Dinner with the wife was pork schnitzel with spätzle! Yum.
No photo... doh!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Slow braisedAsian style country pork ribs with bok choy.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pho style chicken noodle soup


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn it now i am hungry :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All joking aside great looking and i will bet great tasting meals nice work guys!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Picked up a couple of center cut pork fillets and started em marinating last night, I acquired my first ever gas grill a couple of weeks ago and am still trying to figure it out, I’ve always used a wood fire to cook on. I don’t have one of the smoke boxes yet so I wrapped some pecan chunks in foil and have set it on the grate to see what happens.


----------



## Wildone

Mexican...


----------



## Wildone

Fried Oysters & Bacon wrapped Shrimp for some Por boys...


----------



## Wildone

Smoked Pork butts overnight, pulled nice this Morn...


----------



## Wildone

Made a pot of Anasazi Beans with cornbread...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Forgot to do an after


----------



## Wildone

Frittata & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Wildone

Test... Brined & Smoked a Turkey...


----------



## Wildone

Pho...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Prime strips


----------



## Gummy Jones

Cast iron roast spatchcock chicken and roasted veggies is the plan


----------



## Wildone

Beef Soup & Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie...


----------



## Gummy Jones

About to grill some lamb, shrimp and the last of the garden's zucchini.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Venison backstrap and steak
Asparagus
Onion mushroom gravy


----------



## Gummy Jones

Felt like making hummus and trying out some new high end first press olive oil


----------



## GOT14U

BBQ season is upon us! On one of the smokers I built, customer is a big Broncos fan....hence the colors.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mmmmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Noice setup. I've been using my weber and now feel like I'm missing out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

GOT14U said:


> BBQ season is upon us! On one of the smokers I built, customer is a big Broncos fan....hence the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This^.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Smoked pork belly...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Today's lunch.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Post scaling

Seasoned inside and out and pan seared whole. Finished with garlicky lemon butter


----------



## DSturg369

London Broil seasoned with mustard and bourbon, fried cabbage with fatback, and rice pilaf... Bourbon & RC cola chaser.


----------



## greasemonger

DSturg369 said:


> London Broil seasoned with mustard and bourbon, fried cabbage with fatback, and rice pilaf... Bourbon & RC cola chaser.


Damn. Got leftovers? I gotta work in disgusta tomorrow.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some food photos from this week



















Want to know how I got these scars?


----------



## Dran

Korean food!? Love me some yaki-mandu
Why is there a noodle in what I think is the Kimchee? @JtAv8tor


----------



## UBC03

This is what you eat for lunch when it's 90° out and you're on a roof working. Anything more than that and it ends up on the ground









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnUSA

I'm going to go all the way back to the first post...corn bread.

When I visited my grandparents as a child, I learned to put cornbread in a glass of milk.

Kinda makes for an odd textured cornbread milkshake (sorta).

Anyone else do that?


----------



## ivandrocco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

ivandrocco said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kitteh be like "I can haz fish?" and that collar is awesome haha...


----------



## ADRUNKK

BOSSTANK said:


> Kitteh be like "I can haz fish?" and that collar is awesome haha...


Nice striper!

I took the kids out fishing last Sunday. The trout were so damn small... If they wouldn't have swallowed the hooks so deep I probably would of threw them back, but then again I was also craving fish and didn't want to go the store when I had some on the end of my pole. Not a lot of meat on these bad boys but the kids had fun and I got some trout tacos, so alls well that ends well.


----------



## Scotchpig

ADRUNKK said:


> Nice striper!
> 
> I took the kids out fishing last Sunday. The trout were so damn small... If they wouldn't have swallowed the hooks so deep I probably would of threw them back, but then again I was also craving fish and didn't want to go the store when I had some on the end of my pole. Not a lot of meat on these bad boys but the kids had fun and I got some trout tacos, so alls well that ends well.


Life skills and lunch! Sounds like a good day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWRD2018

Champagne,oysters & cigar. Life is good on this tuesday afternoon while there's a summer breeze.


----------



## IWRD2018

Good morning USA! Another sunny day overhere in the Netherlands and a of course high temperatures so better make the best of it. Enjoying now at local time,10:35 am:










Happen to love Asian food so one will see lots of them. Anyhow, some deep-fried noodles with pork, egg, chicken filet , hot pepper sauce, a drink and last part of my cigar.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Lobster, mussels, grilled chicken, pesto, salad


----------



## DSturg369

Night before last, made a big crockpot of pinto beans and ham hocks with jalapeno cornbread. Had leftovers last night but added a smoked ham.


----------



## GOT14U

Just had this cream cheese stuffed jalapeño stuffed in a chicken breast, wrapped in bacon with some Hungarian cucumber salad for dinner....man this hit the spot!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## RockyMountainHigh

About to pull this monster off. Should be ready to eat in a few hours. Only my second brisket, but this ones feeling really tender. Hope it tastes as good as it smells.


----------



## GOT14U

Dinner tonight!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ScottyB

Walleye and rice


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Dinner tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Plated









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Venison backstrap, smoked sausage, edamame, mac


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yummy, right down my alley!


----------



## GunnyJ

Made a pile of roast beef out of a small bottom round roast.


----------



## Tjwilson40

Just finished the emperors feast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## GOT14U

Just did some brussel sprouts with, bacon, kielbasa, tossed in evoo with some Lantana seasoning, Arizona green Chile powder, garlic. Smoked for 30 minutes then put on the Weber at 425 for 25 minutes....drizzled with some balsamic glaze....hell yes. Also had some tortellini with stokes green Chile sauce and some ABTs







































Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SilkyJ

Not what I'm eating now, but since we're on the topic of brussel sprouts I thought I'd share. The restaurant I used to cook at deep fried them with pancetta and tossed them with chili flakes and hazelnut vinaigrette. That was one of my favorite things there. We also made a pizza with them that was pretty good.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Homemade beef and veggie stir fry, with fried dumplings, egg rolls and Rangoon. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Bigjohn

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Homemade beef and veggie stir fry, with fried dumplings, egg rolls and Rangoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Yea, I could eat ALL of it.......like right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Bigjohn said:


> Yea, I could eat ALL of it.......like right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just did, hahaha. I'm off from work for the week, so my eating habits have morphed into "I'll eat what I want, how much I want, when I want."

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Dran

Company is feeding us today! Local italian joint that the owners mother and father made the boat ride over and make the pasta for their 5 area restaurants in the basement every morning!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

A cornerstone of the food pyramid.


----------



## Bigal7373

Chilly out but the sun begs for BBQ.


----------



## SilkyJ

My youngest daughter who loves to cook has been wanting me to teach her how to grill now that the weather is nice. I'd say she's off to a good start.


----------



## Scap

Medium rare filet mignon and fire roasted broccoli and cauliflower.

Chased with a small bowl of vanilla ice cream.

Chased with an LGC MdO #4.

Happy Monday.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Medium rare filet mignon and fire roasted broccoli and cauliflower.
> 
> Chased with a small bowl of vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Chased with an LGC MdO #4.
> 
> Happy Monday.


Slice of gas station pizza and a small bag of nacho flavored tortilla chips... yep, they didn't even have freakin doritos. .

Happy freakin Monday... lol


----------



## ScottyB

Took the clan over to Canada last night for dinner with some friends, I had this really great Shepard's Pie.


----------



## Olecharlie

Never Ever smoke a cigar after eating Kimchi and chocolate ice cream! Better yet never eat Kimchi lol 😝


----------



## Dran

Kimchee!!! The spicy Asian cousin of sauerkraut! Never pass an opportunity to eat it!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Olecharlie said:


> Never Ever smoke a cigar after eating Kimchi and chocolate ice cream! Better yet never eat Kimchi lol


 Kimchi and chocolate ice cream.. bro, you just curdled my milk..

Worked with a guy that every morning drank half a gallon of chocolate milk, ate a pack of raspberry zingers, then chugged two monsters ... made me sick just watching him ...


----------



## TexaSmoke

This stuff looks good now, but will look great over a ribeye later this evening. 
Butter
Chicken broth
Garlic
Parmesean cheese
Shrimp









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dran said:


> Kimchee!!! The spicy Asian cousin of sauerkraut! Never pass an opportunity to eat it!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Actually I like Kimchi but its like onions, it will mess up a good stick, Can't get you palate clean enough for a good smoke afterwards. Just joking about the ice cream.


----------



## Dran

Olecharlie said:


> Actually I like Kimchi but its like onions, it will mess up a good stick, Can't get you palate clean enough for a good smoke afterwards. Just joking about the ice cream.


Im relieved about the ice cream.... I overlooked that for the joy of Kimchee!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Olecharlie said:


> Actually I like Kimchi but its like onions, it will mess up a good stick, Can't get you palate clean enough for a good smoke afterwards. Just joking about the ice cream.


I have a friend who's Korean wife makes homemade kimchi. She is a wonderful cook. I have never had her kimchi mess up the taste of my cigar.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## tazdvl

TexaSmoke said:


> This stuff looks good now, but will look great over a ribeye later this evening.
> Butter
> Chicken broth
> Garlic
> Parmesean cheese
> Shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind having the ingredient quantities for that, if you're willing to share. Please??? Being that it is Lent for the rest of my household, I currently have plenty of shrimp in the freezer. I could make this to put over my steak on Friday nights when they are eating fish sticks or tuna helper.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## TexaSmoke

tazdvl said:


> I wouldn't mind having the ingredient quantities for that, if you're willing to share. Please??? Being that it is Lent for the rest of my household, I currently have plenty of shrimp in the freezer. I could make this to put over my steak on Friday nights when they are eating fish sticks or tuna helper.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Cook 3 TBS butter and 1 TBS minced garlic for about a minute, then add 1/4 cup of chicken broth or white wine. Let that simmer until you have reduced it by half and add in 3/4 cup of heavy whipping cream. Once that starts boiling slowly, add 1/4 grated Parmesan cheese and sturt until it's all melted together good.

Add the shrimp when you add the stock if they are raw or at the end if they're already cooked. I had already boiled mine.

Here's the final product.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

TexaSmoke said:


> Cook 3 TBS butter and 1 TBS minced garlic for about a minute, then add 1/4 cup of chicken broth or white wine. Let that simmer until you have reduced it by half and add in 3/4 cup of heavy whipping cream. Once that starts boiling slowly, add 1/4 grated Parmesan cheese and sturt until it's all melted together good.
> 
> Add the shrimp when you add the stock if they are raw or at the end if they're already cooked. I had already boiled mine.
> 
> Here's the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I think you mistyped the ingredients... Shouldnt that say 3TBS garlic

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

TexaSmoke said:


> Cook 3 TBS butter and 1 TBS minced garlic for about a minute, then add 1/4 cup of chicken broth or white wine. Let that simmer until you have reduced it by half and add in 3/4 cup of heavy whipping cream. Once that starts boiling slowly, add 1/4 grated Parmesan cheese and sturt until it's all melted together good.
> 
> Add the shrimp when you add the stock if they are raw or at the end if they're already cooked. I had already boiled mine.
> 
> Here's the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Thanks, Tyson! 
If I leave now and drive straight through I can be there in time for dinner....tomorrow!









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> I think you mistyped the ingredients... Shouldnt that say 3TBS garlic
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It wouldn't hurt it.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

tazdvl said:


> Thanks, Tyson!
> If I leave now and drive straight through I can be there in time for dinner....tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


We'll set a place for ya, bud.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I always triple the garlic in a recipe!! Just a good rule of thumb.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> Cook 3 TBS butter and 1 TBS minced garlic for about a minute, then add 1/4 cup of chicken broth or white wine. Let that simmer until you have reduced it by half and add in 3/4 cup of heavy whipping cream. Once that starts boiling slowly, add 1/4 grated Parmesan cheese and sturt until it's all melted together good.
> 
> Add the shrimp when you add the stock if they are raw or at the end if they're already cooked. I had already boiled mine.
> 
> Here's the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Eat your heart out Tyson..

TACO HELL


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Eat your heart out Tyson..
> 
> TACO HELL


Bro, Taco Bell is a food group in my house.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> Bro, Taco Bell is a food group in my house.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Kinda makes ya wonder what sort of animal they use for the "meat". But enough diablo sauce makes me forget about that.. lol

By the way did you know that taco bell has released its own tortilla chips in diablo flavor.. they're like doritos but thicker.. freakin awesome.


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder what sort of animal they use for the "meat". But enough diablo sauce makes me forget about that.. lol
> 
> By the way did you know that taco bell has released its own tortilla chips in diablo flavor.. they're like doritos but thicker.. freakin awesome.


I like the Diablo chips but not the Diablo sauce. It has a strange taste to me. I am a fire sauce guy all the way. Also liked the Verde when they had it, but had to put one Verde and one Fire on everything because the Verde had great flavor, but no heat.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

If you like hot chile I recommend that you try fire roasted (sandia) hatch green chile from New Mexico. we put it on everything in New Mexico https://www.hatch-green-chile.com/collections/roasted-hatch-green-chile/products/roasted-hot


----------



## Cigary

Spencer480 said:


> If you like hot chile I recommend that you try fire roasted (sandia) hatch green chile from New Mexico. we put it on everything in New Mexico https://www.hatch-green-chile.com/collections/roasted-hatch-green-chile/products/roasted-hot


How have I not received my memo on this pepper? I love authentic Mexican Food and being a native San Diegan ( Mexican Food is seriously a religion there ) my wife as well...she may be the only blonde haired Mexican food sous chef that can handle the hottest peppers... Komodo Dragon... Naga Viper... like it was vanilla beans. Those peppers you mentioned ain't cheap but I'm curious about em.


----------



## Spencer480

Cigary said:


> Spencer480 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like hot chile I recommend that you try fire roasted (sandia) hatch green chile from New Mexico. we put it on everything in New Mexico https://www.hatch-green-chile.com/collections/roasted-hatch-green-chile/products/roasted-hot
> 
> 
> 
> How have I not received my memo on this pepper? I love authentic Mexican Food and being a native San Diegan ( Mexican Food is seriously a religion there ) my wife as well...she may be the only blonde haired Mexican food sous chef that can handle the hottest peppers... Komodo Dragon... Naga Viper... like it was vanilla beans. Those peppers you mentioned ain't cheap but I'm curious about em.
Click to expand...

 I think most of the charge is because they roast it for you and that's ware all the flavor comes from.


----------



## Olecharlie

tazdvl said:


> I have a friend who's Korean wife makes homemade kimchi. She is a wonderful cook. I have never had her kimchi mess up the taste of my cigar.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Oh yeah, I'm sure you had her homemade Kimchi that have the hearts in it. Their fantastic! My best Korean friend moved to San Francisco, I miss their dinner invites. :crying:


----------



## tazdvl

Any Hawaiians in the audience? This is my first attempt at Loco Moco. 









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

tazdvl said:


> Any Hawaiians in the audience? This is my first attempt at Loco Moco.
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Ono grinds Bruddah


----------



## tazdvl

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ono grinds Bruddah


It was delicious. Considering I put it together from packaged goods. Minute rice, powdered brown gravy, and frozen Angus patties. The egg was real, though!! Lol

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Bigjohn

tazdvl said:


> Any Hawaiians in the audience? This is my first attempt at Loco Moco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Looks great! One of my favorite meals for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Pork fried dumplings, hot shrimp wonton soup, and a crab and salmon sushi roll.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## tazdvl

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Pork fried dumplings, hot shrimp wonton soup, and a crab and salmon sushi roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


That hot shrimp wonton soup looks good! Please tell me it was hot enough to singe your nose hairs! I love spicy food!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

tazdvl said:


> That hot shrimp wonton soup looks good! Please tell me it was hot enough to singe your nose hairs! I love spicy food!
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


It came non-spicy, but with a cup of spicy chopped peppers and hot oil, so I just dumped it all in and made it as spicy as I could. 

Not hair-burning hot, but enough kick to be enjoyable.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Can't beat some boiled crab legs and shrimp for lunch


----------



## Gummy Jones

A little wonky but delicious


----------



## Gummy Jones

Reverse seared a 2.6lb tomahawk rib eye, scallops and sauteed onions/ mushrooms/ peppers/ garlic


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Gummy Jones said:


> Reverse seared a 2.6lb tomahawk rib eye, scallops and sauteed onions/ mushrooms/ peppers/ garlic


Hooooooly crap that's a massive steak... :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

@;


Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Hooooooly crap that's a massive steak... :vs_cool:


it was awesome
reverse sear is the only way to go on such a hunk of flesh


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Baked salmon with steamed mixed veggies and crispy baked mini potatoes. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

A pre-packaged sandwich, a can of beanie wienies, and a bag of chips.

Y'all don't be jealous. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Peapaw said:


> A pre-packaged sandwich, a can of beanie wienies, and a bag of chips.
> 
> Y'all don't be jealous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


The truck stop sammiches are fine. But, stay away from that gas station sushi.....it'll have you stopping every 10 miles or 10 minutes, whichever comes first!!!!!!!

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Peapaw

tazdvl said:


> The truck stop sammiches are fine. But, stay away from that gas station sushi.....it'll have you stopping every 10 miles or 10 minutes, whichever comes first!!!!!!!
> 
> Taz
> "An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


Tried sushi once..... not for me.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

100 imaginary points to the first person to guess what I'm cooking tonight. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 100 imaginary points to the first person to guess what I'm cooking tonight.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Food.

Yes, I'm a smarta**

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> Food.
> 
> Yes, I'm a smarta**
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Ha! You win!

1,000 imaginary points to the person that can be more specific!

A hint:










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> 1,000 imaginary points to the person that can be more specific!
> 
> A hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Fried food?


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SilkyJ said:


> Fried food?


Fried chicken wings. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

And this morning, some biscuits and spicy sausage gravy. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## PanzaVerde

Some good stuffed quesadillas with homemade corn tortillas and nice Oso Bueno.


----------



## WABOOM

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Pork fried dumplings, hot shrimp wonton soup, and a crab and salmon sushi roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Oh man. I'd be all over that!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A guy I work with found about 50 morels this morning, so he fried them up for us for lunch.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

My supper vs what my wife had.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Last night.


----------



## Spencer480

Green Chile cheeseburger and horchata for lunch.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Filleted the big guy. Scaled, gutted and cleaned the smaller ones and grilled them whole.


----------



## PanzaVerde

5lbs of the good stuff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

From the other day - home made rub, Korean kalbi sauce:


----------



## PanzaVerde

tacket said:


> From the other day - home made rub, Korean kalbi sauce:


That looks amazing


----------



## tacket

PanzaVerde said:


> That looks amazing


Thanks - I used to dabble in BBQ catering. Has taken me a little while to get back to enjoying the food I cook. It was my 40th on on Friday, so decided to cook myself up a rack.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Got in to Vegas pretty late last night, but thankfully Hash House a Go-Go was still open to satisfy our craving. Fried chicken/eggs/biscuits Benedict.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

Grilled chicken, corn, asparagus and peppers with roasted potatoes


----------



## ScottyB

Garlic Parmesan Shrimp and Orzo salad.


----------



## PanzaVerde

Dewberry cobbler and some BlueBell Homemade Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Smoked a brisket and two chickens


----------



## ScottyB

Some southern cooking at my friends place in GA last night.


----------



## SilkyJ

A prime filet and strip for the wife's birthday. She said her filet was still crying when she cut into it but it must have been good cause she ate the whole damn thing before i could even get the kids food ready.


----------



## SilkyJ

PanzaVerde said:


> Dewberry cobbler and some BlueBell Homemade Vanilla ice cream.


This tastes exactly how that looks. Not impressed, I'd much rather eat it than drink it.


----------



## PanzaVerde

SilkyJ said:


> This tastes exactly how that looks. Not impressed, I'd much rather eat it than drink it.
> View attachment 249046


I have had some similar beers and wasn't impress either. So much better to have the real thing.


----------



## ScottyB

Tybee Island GA.


----------



## SilkyJ

Anybody up for some shrimp tacos? I think I grilled a couple extras lol.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Tacos and quesadillas!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Peapaw

With some Ritz crackers... better than McDs, of course it doesn't take much to be better than McD in my opinion


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Peapaw said:


> With some Ritz crackers... better than McDs, of course it doesn't take much to be better than McD in my opinion


I haven't had that Louisiana hot sauce in forever, love that stuff.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## SilkyJ

@Peapaw I'd enjoy that meal any day. My wife however likes fancy stuff so we're having these tonight. She said she wished that I'd look at her the way I look at crab legs. I won't post my response here though lol.


----------



## Peapaw

SilkyJ said:


> @Peapaw I'd enjoy that meal any day. My wife however likes fancy stuff so we're having these tonight. She said she wished that I'd look at her the way I look at crab legs. I won't post my response here though lol.
> View attachment 250198


I'll trade ya.


----------



## SilkyJ

Sorry @Peapaw you're too late. If you're ever down in the Florida panhandle though maybe I can trade you some good seafood for some good trucker food lol.


----------



## ScottyB

Garlic Parmesan Walleye for dinner last night, Walleye sandwich for breakfast!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Nice. I love walleye. I grew up on a river in Michigan and used to catch tons of them. Very good eating, and fun to catch.


----------



## Rabidawise

Easing into Keto this week for the first time. With recipes like this though, I might just survive this diet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

I made my first attempt ever tonight at making chicken tortilla soup. This recipe's a keeper!


----------



## Rabidawise

Shredded buffalo chicken and ranch slaw. Makes a good wrap or salad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

greypilgrim76 said:


> I made my first attempt ever tonight at making chicken tortilla soup. This recipe's a keeper!


Would an old gray wizard be willing to share the recipe with an old dwarf, who may or may not be descended from the line of Durin??? The way I enjoy food, I've wondered if there is a hobbit somewhere in my lineage. Regardless, you know how us short, stout folk like to eat!!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## SilkyJ

Poblanos stuffed with cheddar, cream cheese, bacon, chorizo, cayenne peppers from the garden and topped with more cheddar.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

SilkyJ said:


> Poblanos stuffed with cheddar, cream cheese, bacon, chorizo, cayenne peppers from the garden and topped with more cheddar.
> View attachment 254084
> View attachment 254086


That looks freaking amazing... Love me some poblanos!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dinner at a local place last night,




























"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## zcziggy

Don't know what that is.... But is pretty enough that I would eat all of it


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> Don't know what that is.... But is pretty enough that I would eat all of it


It was marinated pork, very good and tender. All the little sides to go with were very good.

Hot as hell from all the tables with little grills in them inside the building but it was an all you can eat meal for about 15 dollars.

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## zcziggy

Nice!!!


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## greypilgrim76

Made one of my favorites tonight: authentic green chile stew, using roasted Hatch green chiles we brought home from New Mexico last summer. Turned out on the spicy side, which is fine by me. Throw in some warm tortillas, and there aren't many better dinners I can think of.

Bad news: I'm stuffed. Good news: that means I can smoke pretty much any cigar this evening!


----------



## tazdvl

My wife asked me to make Shish Kabob tonight before church. The marinade I let the meat and mushrooms soak in is incredible!!









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## zcziggy

Mahi Mahi Ceviche


----------



## tazdvl

Results of tonight's bbq. 









Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Venison steaks.


----------



## zcziggy

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Venison steaks.


that looks good!!!


----------



## jmt8706

I made pasta with tomatoes, chicken and asparagus with a vodka sauce. There are no leftovers...


----------



## jmt8706

Prosciutto and shells, chopped chives on the side. Love my croc pot.


----------



## Gumby-cr

In 12 hours I will be eating this pot roast. Potatoes are buried underneath.


----------



## zcziggy

No football today... I decided to do some baking


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> No football today... I decided to do some baking


Wow that looks great.:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No football today... I decided to do some baking
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks great.
Click to expand...

Thanks man... Tasted good also


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> No football today... I decided to do some baking


Sourdough?
I just started a levain, can't wait to be able to bake a loaf.


----------



## Scap

Fired up the Pit Boss pellet grill, my new favorite toy, and did a couple Ribeyes and an acorn squash.


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Sourdough?
> I just started a levain, can't wait to be able to bake a loaf.


nope...no knead bread in dutch oven.


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> nope...no knead bread in dutch oven.


Well that's boring. Lol
How did it taste?


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Well that's boring. Lol
> How did it taste?


dense but very good flavor, crusty on the outside and soft inside...will make it again


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From last night homemade Pizza.:vs_cool:
Every Friday is as the kids used to call it growing up.
PIZZA FARKIN FRIDAY:vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

A week ago, I started a Sourdough starter.
Today was the day I got to actually bake it.


----------



## WABOOM

A little winter grilling tonight. Oh wow, it's delicious!


----------



## zcziggy

WABOOM said:


> A little winter grilling tonight. Oh wow, it's delicious!


oh man....that looks awesome


----------



## Bigjohn

Lunch with @kacey yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta love this mild winter here in the northeast.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This is one of my all time favorites.
A Brooklyn Favorite.
My friends mother and father Phyllis and Eddie.
Would have this on the table for Sunday breakfast.
They where of Polish descent but Jewish.
But religious Jews don't eat pork.
So i could never figure who is responsible for this fantastic combo. 
They have both since passed R.I.P. every-time i make this i am transported back in time.
The bagel needs to be authentic in the traditional sense.
Hand rolled boiled then baked.
Use any tomato you like must be very ripe.
I actually had two tomatoes and lost one in the brown bag waiting for them to ripen.
Bacon is a personal choice as far as what brand you use.
And how you like it cooked.
Sandwich must be assembled while bacon is hot.
I like mine open my son likes it closed once again your choice.
Eat in the first 10- 15 minutes.
Or give it to the dog.
Enjoy!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigjohn

Damn that looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Variable-1

Does it make the bacon taste like lox ? lol


(Brooklyn bagels, brings back memories.)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Variable-1 said:


> Does it make the bacon taste like lox ? lol
> 
> (Brooklyn bagels, brings back memories.)


I figured you would appreciate this.:vs_cool:
Saturday Morning in Brooklyn Lox and Cream cheese on a Brooklyn Bagel.
Friday Night Spaghetti alla Puttanesca. :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I figured you would appreciate this.:vs_cool:
> Saturday Morning in Brooklyn Lox and Cream cheese on a Brooklyn Bagel.
> Friday Night Spaghetti alla Puttanesca. :vs_cool:


How you gonna eat sketty without a 1:1 ratio of sauce to Parmegiano Reggiano?

Left over sketty, pan fried in butter is a delicacy in my family. Especially for breakfast.


----------



## Scap

Yeah buddy...Feast time!!!


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Yeah buddy...Feast time!!!
> 
> View attachment 269834


dang....that made me howl....looks delicious :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> How you gonna eat sketty without a 1:1 ratio of sauce to Parmegiano Reggiano?
> 
> Left over sketty, pan fried in butter is a delicacy in my family. Especially for breakfast.


No left overs at my house that was one of 5 plates.
If i would have left the room.
I am sure my plate would have vanished as well.
2 pounds of Spaghetti all gone in the blink of an eye.
GOD Bless all who enjoyed it i love to feed people.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> dang....that made me howl....looks delicious :grin2:


It was!
Just licked the plate clean. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last nights Corned beef potatoes and sprouts.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Last nights Corned beef potatoes and sprouts.:vs_cool:


What do brussel sprouts taste like?
Is the texture anything like cooked cabbage?


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> What do brussel sprouts taste like?
> Is the texture anything like cooked cabbage?


have you ever smoked an Isla del Sol by Drew Estate?...like that...only on a vegan version :frown2:


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> have you ever smoked an Isla del Sol by Drew Estate?...like that...only on a vegan version :frown2:


No way.. brussel sprouts don't make me wanna vomit


Scap said:


> What do brussel sprouts taste like?
> Is the texture anything like cooked cabbage?


They have the texture of cabbage, not cooked cabbage. I cut em in half, toss em in olive oil and parmesan cheese, bake em in the oven at 350 for 20 minutes or until Brown. Then drizzle em with balsamic vinegar. Freaking delicious.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Variable-1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I figured you would appreciate this.:vs_cool:
> Saturday Morning in Brooklyn Lox and Cream cheese on a Brooklyn Bagel.
> Friday Night Spaghetti alla Puttanesca. :vs_cool:


Makes me want to head over the Verrazano :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> No way.. brussel sprouts don't make me wanna vomitThey have the texture of cabbage, not cooked cabbage. I cut em in half, toss em in olive oil and parmesan cheese, bake em in the oven at 350 for 20 minutes or until Brown. Then drizzle em with balsamic vinegar. Freaking delicious.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


wonder how would that be with added bacon :smile2:


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> wonder how would that be with added bacon :smile2:


That and lose the vinegar. I don't know how y'all east coasters can do it. The smell of vinegar makes me nauseous...except when I smell hints of it in pipe tobacco. Even silicone caulking with the acetyl acid smell makes me nauseous.


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> wonder how would that be with added bacon :smile2:


I've fried em in bacon grease before. Turned out unbelievable

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## UBC03

I on balsamic vinegar allot of stuff Fries soaked in vinegar are great..

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guys are killing me i just started a diet.:vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> That and lose the vinegar. I don't know how y'all east coasters can do it. The smell of vinegar makes me nauseous...except when I smell hints of it in pipe tobacco. Even silicone caulking with the acetyl acid smell makes me nauseous.


wait...how in hell you guys in TX eat salad without vinegar?? :frown2:


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> wait...how in hell you guys in TX eat salad without vinegar?? :frown2:


What's a salad?


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> What's a salad?


It's the thing we put fries, fried chicken, steak, cheese, bacon, eggs, croutons and a quart of Bleu cheese on top of... Lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> It's the thing we put fries, fried chicken, steak, cheese, bacon, eggs, croutons and a quart of Bleu cheese on top of... Lol
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Oh the stuff my food eats so I don't have to....:grin2:


----------



## jmt8706

UBC03 said:


> I on balsamic vinegar allot of stuff Fries soaked in vinegar are great..
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I never liked vinegar on my fries, me being european, I dip my fries in mayo sometimes.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> I never liked vinegar on my fries, me being european, I dip my fries in mayo sometimes.


european?


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You guys are killing me i just started a diet.:vs_laugh:


All this vinegar talk and apparently I just did too. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

jmt8706 said:


> I never liked vinegar on my fries, me being european, I dip my fries in mayo sometimes.


:yuck::yuck::yuck:
I'd gladly starve to death before I ate mayo


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> european?


Yep, it's a thing they do.


----------



## Scap

jmt8706 said:


> Yep, it's a thing they do.


They? Thought you said you were one of them?
:vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

Scap said:


> They? Thought you said you were one of them?
> :vs_laugh:


They/ we :grin2:


----------



## GunnyJ

I just want to say that this whole salad conversation is just off...SO...I (being the wonderful, caring individual I am) will try to set this straight. We are what we eat (technically consume, which makes me 30% hops and barley) and two of the foods the human body processes extremely efficiently is steak, but more so, eggs.

Chickens eat grass, worms or worm eggs, various types of insects and various types of plants, fruits, seeds and vegetables such as berries, fruits, nuts, bamboo seeds, young leaves etc. Cows, mainly, eat grass, hay and silage (fermented grass, alfalfa or grain).

This means that eggs (and by default chickens) and steaks are really just super concentrated salads. 

Now then, pigs will eat damn near anything...seriously, which is why some cultures consider them "unclean" (I actually did ask an Indian person so I could understand their point of view). This being said you can regulate a pig's diet to whatever...vegetables, nuts, fruits, combinations thereof. Therefore pork can either be a fast food or a super food!!!

Might I add that one of the reasons a fatty dressing should be used while eating salad is because the fat actually helps the body process the veggies. And besides, a simple olive oil vinaigrette with good olive oil is awesome. Well guess what? Chicken, beef, and pork has built in dressing for flavor! 

Eating eggs, chicken, beef, and pork is actually being vegetarian and pork can be a super food. Eat healthy my friends!


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## UBC03

jmt8706 said:


> I never liked vinegar on my fries, me being european, I dip my fries in mayo sometimes.


Nothing wrong with that. I do too. Fries and tartar sauce is great

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## jmt8706

UBC03 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I do too. Fries and tartar sauce is great
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Warm up some maple syrup, drop a glob of peanut butter in, and stir until fully mixed. Great for waffles and pancakes.


----------



## Scap

Chocolate is made from Coco (plant), sugar (plant), and vanilla (plant). 

That's three vegetables in one convenient package that tastes pretty good too.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Sure, it’s all fun and games ‘til the Cardiologist cracks your chest open to perform a triple heart bypass.


----------



## UBC03

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Sure, it's all fun and games 'til the Cardiologist cracks your chest open to perform a triple heart bypass.


After my last heart attack the doc suggested maybe a salad, instead of a burger, once in a while. So I started eating salads. However as Rhon pointed out ,if you put steak, French fries, cheese , bacon, and Bleu cheese doesn't make it a salad anymore ,even if there's lettuce underneath it somewhere. Lol

I've since gotten better, not much, but better nonetheless.. my air fryer helps alot. I use it constantly. A little Spritz of oil is better than dunkin everything in the fryer.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> After my last heart attack the doc suggested maybe a salad, instead of a burger, once in a while. So I started eating salads. However as Rhon pointed out ,if you put steak, French fries, cheese , bacon, and Bleu cheese doesn't make it a salad anymore ,even if there's lettuce underneath it somewhere. Lol
> 
> I've since gotten better, not much, but better nonetheless.. my air fryer helps alot. I use it constantly. A little Spritz of oil is better than dunkin everything in the fryer.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


our maker has a sick sense of humor...he gives us two of everything; but only one heart, one liver, one...well, you get the idea :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> After my last heart attack the doc suggested maybe a salad, instead of a burger, once in a while. So I started eating salads. However as Rhon pointed out ,if you put steak, French fries, cheese , bacon, and Bleu cheese doesn't make it a salad anymore ,even if there's lettuce underneath it somewhere. Lol
> 
> I've since gotten better, not much, but better nonetheless.. my air fryer helps alot. I use it constantly. A little Spritz of oil is better than dunkin everything in the fryer.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


You know 90% of it is all genetics.
We inherit from our parents.
My buddy Frank that passed years back.
Was only 48 he inherited high cholesterol high blood pressure etc.
From his mothers side of the family.
Franks father is 400 pounds 6 ft 5 inches tall.
A big man 79 years old no heart attack no high blood pressure no cholesterol issues.
GOD Bless him he is like a father to me.
His mother was a short very fat Italian woman.
Died in her sleep at 97 years old.
Now of course there are things we can do to live better.
And you should take care of yourself we like having you around.:wink2:
But don't be too hard on yourself some things just are what they are.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know 90% of it is all genetics.
> We inherit from our parents.
> My buddy Frank that passed years back.
> Was only 48 he inherited high cholesterol high blood pressure etc.
> From his mothers side of the family.
> Franks father is 400 pounds 6 ft 5 inches tall.
> A big man 79 years old no heart attack no high blood pressure no cholesterol issues.
> GOD Bless him he is like a father to me.
> His mother was a short very fat Italian woman.
> Died in her sleep at 97 years old.
> Now of course there are things we can do to live better.
> And you should take care of yourself we like having you around.:wink2:
> But don't be too hard on yourself some things just are what they are.:vs_cool:


Didn't that trainer guy from the Biggest Loser have a heart attack?
And he's a fitness freak.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Didn't that trainer guy from the Biggest Loser have a heart attack?
> And he's a fitness freak.....


Yes i remember reading about that Bob Harper.
Some hereditary condition or something.


----------



## Bigjohn

@LeatherNeck steakhouse. Been hiding your your business from us? Excellent dinner last night!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Scap

Got my sourdough sorted.


----------



## DSturg369

Pasketti & meatballs


----------



## Scap

Lunch today.
Jalapeno poppers and smoked taters with leftover brisket chop with sauce


----------



## Gumby-cr

Scap said:


> Lunch today.
> Jalapeno poppers and smoked taters with leftover brisket chop with sauce
> View attachment 270626
> 
> View attachment 270628


Jeebus that looks good :hungry:


----------



## bpegler

Shrimp Po Boy and a pile of tater tots!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hard To Believe its Feb!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dessert!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Midnight snack! :vs_cool:
No wonder i can't lose any weight.:vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Midnight snack! :vs_cool:
> No wonder i can't lose any weight.:vs_laugh:


No one can say it wasn't healthy, I saw cashews in there. :vs_laugh:


----------



## DSturg369

Keeping it simple tonight, roast chicken and sweet potatoes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DSturg369 said:


> Keeping it simple tonight, roast chicken and sweet potatoes.


Jeez and i thought it was some kinda horror movie picture.:vs_laugh:
So dark i can't make it out.
As long as you enjoyed it, that's really all that matters.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade Chef salad.
Spring mix, vinegar peppers, Virginia Ham, Feta cheese ,Balsamic Vinaigrette. :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Homemade Chef salad.
> Spring mix, vinegar peppers, Virginia Ham, Feta cheese ,Balsamic Vinaigrette. :vs_cool:


can't go wrong with peppers, feta and ham :grin2: i'm hungry now


----------



## DSturg369

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez and i thought it was some kinda horror movie picture.:vs_laugh:
> So dark i can't make it out.
> As long as you enjoyed it, that's really all that matters.


We ate with the lights off...Watching Lonesome Dove.


----------



## DSturg369

Keeping with the simple theme...

Tonight was stewed venison over white rice with cornbread, and I tossed on a few jalapeno peppers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Brooklyn Bagel Cream Cheese and Scottish Salmon. 
Homemade tall iced coffee.:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Brooklyn Bagel Cream Cheese and Scottish Salmon.
> Homemade tall iced coffee.:vs_cool:


c'mon man...you making me want to go back up there :vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slow roasted and smoked chicken Yummy!:vs_cool:


----------



## DSturg369

Fried liver and onions tonight with mashed taters and gravy.


----------



## zcziggy

DSturg369 said:


> Fried liver and onions tonight with mashed taters and gravy.


I have never being able to eat liver... No matter how is cooked


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy St Patrick's Day .

:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day .
> 
> :vs_cool:


brussel sprouts????? not even covered in bacon :frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> brussel sprouts????? not even covered in bacon :frown2:


We are trying to eat a little healthier these days. :vs_laugh:
In that way we can have Corned Beef sandwiches while playing cards and drinking Gin and Tonics without feeling guilty.:grin2:
Another late comer Pete just brought the Tonic and guess what else. :vs_laugh:
Time to play cards
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## GunnyJ

DSturg369 said:


> Fried liver and onions tonight with mashed taters and gravy.


Liver and onions is good...especially with bacon.


----------



## jmt8706

TonyBrooklyn said:


> We are trying to eat a little healthier these days. :vs_laugh:
> In that way we can have Corned Beef sandwiches while playing cards and drinking Gin and Tonics without feeling guilty.:grin2:
> Another late comer Pete just brought the Tonic and guess what else. :vs_laugh:
> Time to play cards
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Are you guys using TP instead of poker chips? :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmt8706 said:


> Are you guys using TP instead of poker chips? :grin2:


Actually everybody that came.
BYOTP = Bring your own toilet paper was a big success.
My son who is disabled does lots of charity work.
I just got back from his program.
I donated all 113 rolls.
I bought a 20 pack before this all started.
Even with my girlfriend staying the weekend.
We only use a roll a week of Scott.
20 weeks is a long time.
If its not over by then.
There will be more important things to worry about.
Stock up on Guns and Ammo my friend.
Peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nothing beats homemade Hash and over easy eggs.
Made in a vintage Revere Ware copper clad pan.
Like Mom used to make R.I.P!


----------



## DSturg369

Nothing fancy here lately. Last night was scrambled eggs with bacon, grits, toast and apple butter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last of the corned beef made into sandwiches on bakery Rye Bread.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

Just started a pot of sauce and meatballs.


----------



## DSturg369

Yum!

Doing canned salmon patties with hushpuppies and tomatoes & okra over rice tonight.


----------



## Scap

DSturg369 said:


> Yum!
> 
> Doing canned salmon patties with hushpuppies and tomatoes & okra over rice tonight.


You frying the salmon? Mom used to do that when I was a kid. Other than smelling fishy, you couldn't even tell. So we gobbled it up like it was laced with coke.

Love me some hush puppies. Just so dang hard to find good ones any more.


----------



## Drez_

Man I havent had Salmon patties in a long ass time. My granny used to do them, always had home made biscuts with them. Mashed potatoes and green peas every time. Always had patties and biscuts next morning. Dipped the patties in mustard, just a dab.


----------



## DSturg369

Scap said:


> You frying the salmon? Mom used to do that when I was a kid. Other than smelling fishy, you couldn't even tell. So we gobbled it up like it was laced with coke.
> 
> Love me some hush puppies. Just so dang hard to find good ones any more.


Fried, yes. I've tried baking them but fried always seems to be better.
As for the hushpuppies, I make my own...

2 cups yellow cornmeal
1 cup self-rising flour
1 medium onion, diced finely
1/2 teaspoon of salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon hot paprika

Optional: add a can of creamed corn or diced up jalapenos and grated cheese.


----------



## DSturg369

Drez_ said:


> Man I havent had Salmon patties in a long ass time. My granny used to do them, always had home made biscuts with them. Mashed potatoes and green peas every time. Always had patties and biscuts next morning. Dipped the patties in mustard, just a dab.


Wow...Also a mustard fan here. My better half makes her own tartar sauce and it's pretty good too. Also, A dash or two of malt vinegar on the hush puppies is pretty good.


----------



## Scrap

Homemade chicken noodle soup and chicken salad sandwhiches!
Scrap


----------



## Scap

Took some leftover smoked brisket and some left over spaghetti sauce. Let the two simmer for a while, then had one of the most delicious meat sauces imaginable.

My wife won't touch it, so more for me!!!


----------



## DSturg369

Butterball turkey roast with dressing and boiled cabbage & ham hocks.


----------



## Scap

DSturg369 said:


> Butterball turkey roast with dressing and boiled cabbage & ham hocks.


There are some things worse than death....

Cooked cabbage is in my top 5.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> DSturg369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butterball turkey roast with dressing and boiled cabbage & ham hocks.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some things worse than death....
> 
> Cooked cabbage is in my top 5.
Click to expand...

Brussel sprouts, cauliflower and liver.... Add them to the list


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just did a fresh ham with Potatoes and gravy.
Sorry no pics it went so fast.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> Brussel sprouts, cauliflower and liver.... Add them to the list


I can tear up some cauliflower.
Never had Brussels sprouts... But they look like cabbages.
Liver, see it on the steam tables with onions, never had it, but I'd try it though.

My top 5:
Beans
Mayo/Miracle Whip (yes, it's the same thing to me)
Vinegar
Cabbage (cooked)
Spinach (cooked)


----------



## Scrap

Scap said:


> Just started a pot of sauce and meatballs.
> 
> View attachment 273520


 Wouldn't have that recipe wrote down anywhere? I been thinkin about that sauce and meatballs for two days!
Throw some garlic bread in with it!
Scrap


----------



## Scap

Scrap said:


> Wouldn't have that recipe wrote down anywhere? I been thinkin about that sauce and meatballs for two days!
> Throw some garlic bread in with it!
> Scrap


Well, actually, we did make garlic toast out of some of my scratch made sourdough bread.

Recipe is by feel.
Tomato sauce plus garlic, onion, basil, oregano, bay leaf, salt to taste and a bit of sugar to offset the acid.
Simmer for as long as you can wait.

Meatball recipe is whatever ground meat you want to use plus garlic, onion, basil, oregano, egg, bread, and parmesan.
Wet the bread with some water before mixing it in. 
Divide into balls, bake or fry, and add to sauce.

I don't measure anything, so just add however much you think will taste good.


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> Brussel sprouts, cauliflower and liver.... Add them to the list


Love brussel sprouts .. cauliflower

You gotta roast both. Sprouts with parmesan cheese and balsamic glaze..

Cauliflower baked with olive oil and cayenne pepper, and garlic salt.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Well, actually, we did make garlic toast out of some of my scratch made sourdough bread.
> 
> Recipe is by feel.
> 
> Tomato sauce plus garlic, onion, basil, oregano, bay leaf, salt to taste and a bit of sugar to offset the acid.
> 
> Simmer for as long as you can wait.
> 
> Meatball recipe is whatever ground meat you want to use plus garlic, onion, basil, oregano, egg, bread, and parmesan.
> 
> Wet the bread with some water before mixing it in.
> 
> Divide into balls, bake or fry, and add to sauce.
> 
> I don't measure anything, so just add however much you think will taste good.


I put a bunch of cut carrots in my sauce it adds a little sweetness cuts the acid.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## DSturg369

UBC03 said:


> Love brussel sprouts .. cauliflower


Yeppers


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Love brussel sprouts .. cauliflower
> 
> You gotta roast both. Sprouts with parmesan cheese and balsamic glaze..
> 
> Cauliflower baked with olive oil and cayenne pepper, and garlic salt.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


no man....not even wrapped in bacon :smile2:


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> no man....not even wrapped in bacon :smile2:


I do fry brussel sprouts in bacon grease. They crisp up nicely

Sent from my bunker


----------



## DSturg369

Polish sausages with potatoes and cabbage, ala crockpot.


----------



## DSturg369

It's getting warmer down here in Georgia so trying to avoid using the oven as much as possible. So tonight...

Whole chicken over wild rice in the crockpot with collard and turnip greens with a smoked hamhock tossed in for added flavor.


----------



## jmt8706

Made homemade beef tortellini last night. The leftovers are dinner soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Italian style cheesecake ala @avitti with reeses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:vs_cool:


----------



## DSturg369

Crockpot teriyaki pork loin roast with pineapple chunks and sweet onions over rice.


----------



## avitti

Ricotta cheesecake-i'll post up cannoli and pizzagaina later


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know Vit mine cracked.
I did two things wrong.
I let the water bath run dry.
And it was a little chilly out.
I think it cooled too quick.
That's why they make powdered sugar!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know Vit mine cracked.
> I did two things wrong.
> I let the water bath run dry.
> And it was a little chilly out.
> I think it cooled too quick.
> That's why they make powdered sugar!
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


When you do the water bath you should boil the water before adding it to pan 
and crack the oven door and let cake sit for 20-30 minutes with oven off before removing it
these tips will help prevent cracking..


----------



## avitti

pizzagaina


----------



## avitti

cannoli--believe it or not i made 17 pounds of filling and bought 120 small shells
this is all i kept


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> When you do the water bath you should boil the water before adding it to pan
> and crack the oven door and let cake sit for 20-30 minutes with oven off before removing it
> these tips will help prevent cracking..


Yeah now i remember you saying that.
Have not made one in a while.
Thanks for the heads up! :vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

@TonyBrooklyn -pasta allways tastes better the next day-especially this


----------



## avitti

--looks like lasagna ---just swipe the noodle outs and replace with fried eggplant


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spaghetti a la putanesca 
Even Missy had some :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Did a pulled pork 6 hrs in the smoker 6 hrs in the oven at 190 degrees.
Homemade baked beans put them in the oven when i started smoking the pork lions.
They got 12hrs just like the pulled pork what a difference from canned.
Mashed potatoes from scratch.
The only thing out of the can was the corn. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade Lemon Meringue Pie for dessert.
My mother's recipe R.I.P
Just out of the oven Gonna finish up the leftover pulled pork.
I figured the least i could do.
Is make a dessert.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

Made some Naan bread from scratch.








So I could then make a pizza for lunch.








Best pizza I've had in quite some time.


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Made some Naan bread from scratch.
> View attachment 276510
> 
> 
> So I could then make a pizza for lunch.
> View attachment 276512
> 
> 
> Best pizza I've had in quite some time.


man....that looks yummy...love me some naan bread


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Made some Naan bread from scratch.
> View attachment 276510
> 
> 
> So I could then make a pizza for lunch.
> View attachment 276512
> 
> 
> Best pizza I've had in quite some time.


Hell Yeah!


----------



## jmt8706

Homemade lo mein last night.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Homemade lo mein last night.


where is the beef? :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Digging through the freezer this morning and found a couple of 2 1/2” thick ribeyes with a nice cape! Au-gratin potatoes and green beans from the garden.


----------



## GunnyJ

Made some Coq au Vin (for the first time) and it sure was good!


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> Made some Coq au Vin (for the first time) and it sure was good!


looks great. i'm impressed...not an easy dish to make


----------



## Gumby-cr

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Did a pulled pork 6 hrs in the smoker 6 hrs in the oven at 190 degrees.
> Homemade baked beans put them in the oven when i started smoking the pork lions.
> They got 12hrs just like the pulled pork what a difference from canned.
> Mashed potatoes from scratch.
> The only thing out of the can was the corn. :vs_cool:


Didn't get a chance to eat last night at work then I come home and see this picture :vs_OMG: Sure looks better than the 2 pop tarts I just ate :vs_laugh:


----------



## GunnyJ

zcziggy said:


> looks great. i'm impressed...not an easy dish to make


Actually, it was fairly easy to make, just time consuming (but worth it).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Moms Lemon Meringue pie her recipe R.I.P.
Everyone loves it i eat a sliver to try it every time i make it.
Slice for my son Dominick.
I Gave up refined sugar years ago.
A handful of dried cranberries and a handful of cashews for me :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cookin in Brooklyn screw the lockdown.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tutti a tavola è ora di mangiare!
Everybody to the table time to eat!

Grazie Jeseus per questa benedizione
Thank you Jesus for this blessing.

From my family to yours Best wishes stay safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Tutti a tavola è ora di mangiare!
> Everybody to the table time to eat!
> 
> Grazie Jeseus per questa benedizione
> Thank you Jesus for this blessing.
> 
> From my family to yours Best wishes stay safe!:vs_cool:


that looks good....can't get any better than dececco pasta :smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

Had some leftover shells, so I bought some sauce and meatballs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Made breakfast for a special Mom i know.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## GunnyJ

American fusion cooking...found a recipe for the 11 secret herbs and spices for KFC and another for original Chick-Fil-A sauce...Kentucky Fried Chick-Fil-A...real good!


----------



## Scap

Basil from the garden for pesto.
Grilled chicken. 
Homemade sourdough bread garlic toast.
Desert was a slice of homemade banana bread.

I've been dozing off on the couch outside while all this yumminess digests.


----------



## zcziggy

GunnyJ said:


> American fusion cooking...found a recipe for the 11 secret herbs and spices for KFC and another for original Chick-Fil-A sauce...Kentucky Fried Chick-Fil-A...real good!


deep fried chicken...is like bacon with wings :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A little appetizer before the steaks go on.
Peace to all!
Enjoy life tomorrow is promised to no one!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A little appetizer before the steaks go on.
> Peace to all!
> Enjoy life tomorrow is promised to no one!:vs_cool:


Wow that looks amazing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Last Michelin restaurant I went to, was quite a while ago now before lockdown, delicious duck and scallops.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Japanese Wagyu steak, melt in the mouth.


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Japanese Wagyu steak, melt in the mouth.


man....that looks good


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> man....that looks good


It sure was, we ate out for the first time in 5 months, we also had a Chateaubriand to die for.


----------



## Romeo Allones

And later some juicy bacon cheeseburgers.


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> And later some juicy bacon cheeseburgers.


ok...i'm curious now...where is this hotspot north of havana? if you don't mind me asking, food looks awesome


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> ok...i'm curious now...where is this hotspot north of havana? if you don't mind me asking, food looks awesome


Quite a bit north and to the east I'm afraid... all the way to London. :smile2:


----------



## [email protected]

Can’t wait for these hurricane waters to recede, get back to catching some more frogs


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait for these hurricane waters to recede, get back to catching some more frogs


My buddy Gene used to love frogs legs R.I.P


----------



## Romeo Allones

The two posts above could not be more different. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade Pizza with fresh Tomatoes fresh Mozzarella. and crumbed sausage taken out of the casing.
The sausage was Hot of course.
It was yesterday for Pizza Friday.:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Went a bit posh and had a delicious Beef Wellington at Fortnum Mason on Piccadilly, cooked on the rare side and tender as you like, with the best triple cooked chips in town.


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> Went a bit posh and had a delicious Beef Wellington at Fortnum Mason on Piccadilly, cooked on the rare side and tender as you like, with the best triple cooked chips in town.


that looks delicious...just a bit posh eh? :smile2:


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> that looks delicious...just a bit posh eh? :smile2:


Yeah, its a posh location for sure, the same street where James Bond buys his shirts, but the restaurant itself is not Michelin starred, it's in a cool art deco diner style, and more importantly, due to Covid, nearly empty. :wink2:


----------



## GOT14U

Grilled cheese, bacon, pastrami, sautéed onion/Serrano, havarti,American cheese, cheese burgers...Merica!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I made some steaks out on the BBQ.
I meant to take pictures of the finished product.
But i had company one thing lead to another.
You know how it goes.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

GOT14U said:


> Grilled cheese, bacon, pastrami, sautéed onion/Serrano, havarti,American cheese, cheese burgers...Merica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna have a heart attack even faster than me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Romeo Allones said:


> You're gonna have a heart attack even faster than me. :vs_laugh:


i had to get a stent put in just for looking at the pictures...but man...they look good :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U

Lmao, I actually didn’t eat one....but my cholesterol probably went up 10 points just for cooking them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

OK, so will be sushi and crab for me today, need to atone.


----------



## Rondo

Shrimp and sausage scampi, caprese from the garden, pizza just because.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Rondo said:


> Shrimp and sausage scampi, caprese from the garden, pizza just because.
> 
> View attachment 286918
> 
> 
> View attachment 286920


All of that looks delicious but that pizza has me drooling right about now.


----------



## Romeo Allones

OK, so a little more posh this time, a nice brunch treat on the last day of summer of scrambled eggs and caviar.


----------



## UBC03

So I guess peanut butter on a spoon (my bread looked sketchy) doesn't cut it here. I had that,doritos and Reese cups last night for dinner.. lol

Yep, I eat like an unhealthy 12 yo..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> So I guess peanut butter on a spoon (my bread looked sketchy) doesn't cut it here. I had that,doritos and Reese cups last night for dinner.. lol
> 
> Yep, I eat like an unhealthy 12 yo..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Just put a little caviar on top

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Yesterday. 
I love Mexican grilled corn, slathered in mayo and chipotle powder.


----------



## zcziggy

Had to use the grill before it gets too cold to cook outside
(figured that would make you northerners feel good)


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Had to use the grill before it gets too cold to cook outside
> (figured that would make you northerners feel good)


Thanks, now i'm hungry again. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Aimless1

zcziggy said:


> Had to use the grill before it gets too cold to cook outside
> (figured that would make you northerners feel good)


What in the world are you saying? I grill all winter and we get this thing called lake effect snow on the west side.


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use the grill before it gets too cold to cook outside
> (figured that would make you northerners feel good)
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world are you saying? I grill all winter and we get this thing called lake effect snow on the west side.
Click to expand...

I don't own any @Rondo gloves....


----------



## Rondo

Of course we grill year round. We can’t live on kale and keenwah like you flip flop wearing pansies. 
Guess one correctly from your blind sampler and I’ll send you a pair, zig. Be the first at your boat club to have a pair of New Zealand wool smoking gloves.


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> Of course we grill year round. We can't live on kale and keenwah like you flip flop wearing pansies.
> Guess one correctly from your blind sampler and I'll send you a pair, zig. Be the first at your boat club to have a pair of New Zealand wool smoking gloves.


There is an anorexic (not even slim) chance i'll get one right, but challenge accepted. Just make sure the gloves are brown so they'll match my flip flops :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna do something tonight with the last of the garden tomatoes.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Undecided on what to do with my green ones. Thought about jam or salsa but leaning more towards a quick pickle.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Undecided on what to do with my green ones. Thought about jam or salsa but leaning more towards a quick pickle.


I love em pickled!:grin2:
On a side note two weeks in a brown paper bag.
And they will ripen right up.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Good quick pickle recipe, anyone?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Good quick pickle recipe, anyone?


I have used this one so i know it works.

Quick & Easy Refrigerator Pickles
By Jennifer Segal
Refrigerator pickles are quick and easy to make - no sterilizing jars or special equipment required.

Servings: About 24 spears, or two 1-quart jars
INGREDIENTS
1-1/4 cups distilled white vinegar (5% acidity)
3 tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons sugar
2 cups cold water
1-3/4 to 2 pounds Kirby cucumbers (about 6), cut into halves or spears
2 tablespoons coriander seeds
6 large garlic cloves, peeled and halved
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
16 dill sprigs
INSTRUCTIONS
Combine the vinegar, salt and sugar in a small non-reactive saucepan (such as stainless steel, glass, ceramic or teflon) over high heat. Whisk until the salt and sugar are dissolved. Transfer the liquid into a bowl and whisk in the cold water. Refrigerate brine until ready to use.
Stuff the cucumbers into two clean 1-quart jars. Add the coriander seeds, garlic cloves, mustard seeds, red pepper flakes, dill sprigs, and chilled brine into jars, dividing evenly. If necessary, add a bit of cold water to the jars until the brine covers the cucumbers. Cover and refrigerate about 24 hours, then serve. The pickles will keep in the refrigerator for up to one month.


----------



## zcziggy

Decided to make some pizza tonight


----------



## Wheels Up

I don't know how to cook many "modern" city folk dishes. But I can whip up a few hillbilly vittles. Cornbread was the first thing I learned to cook and I haven't made it in a long while.

Still got it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wheels Up

Rondo said:


> View attachment 292494


I'm intrigued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

So am I... How in hell you cut that bologna to look like that


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Awesome
The only thing that would be better is putting bacon in the crevices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

It’s just a deep score. Opens on its own in high heat. 
There’s plenty of smoked whole bologna recipes out there but I’m not a smoker other than seegars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> View attachment 292494


Looks like something from a recipe channel. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like something from a recipe channel. :vs_cool:


Looks like something from science class..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

“It” was referred to as Andy because my bologna has a first name.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade Pizza. Dough, Cheese, Sauce all made from scratch.
Only things bought in the store.
Flour , olive oil, Mushrooms, 
No yeast a sour dough that has been recycled since the pandemic started.
It tastes as good as it looks.:vs_cool:


----------



## ukbob

Looks nice unfortunately can’t eat pizza, tried it a couple of times and every time sick given up trying now.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Homemade Pizza. Dough, Cheese, Sauce all made from scratch.
> Only things bought in the store.
> Flour , olive oil, Mushrooms,
> No yeast a sour dough that has been recycled since the pandemic started.
> It tastes as good as it looks.:vs_cool:


Part of your diet I'm assuming.:vs_whistle:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Made a batch of Italian meatballs with a tomato based gravy served over mashed potatoes with green beans and homemade garlic bread.
It turned out okay, a bit heavy on the basil I think.


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Made a batch of Italian meatballs with a tomato based gravy served over mashed potatoes with green beans and homemade garlic bread.
> It turned out okay, a bit heavy on the basil I think.


sounds really good but no pics...it never happened :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> sounds really good but no pics...it never happened :smile2:


Yeah, it doesn't look as good as it sounds!


----------



## ebnash

Homemade Sourdough, dried beef and a great beer. Sourdough made by my wife from a 50 year old starter and the dried beef made by my coworker. Dried Beef is also known as Biltong, a South African classic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Part of your diet I'm assuming.:vs_whistle:


Actually yes it is.
Only on the weekends.
And always in moderation.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

Just inhaled a plate of sesame shrimp.
So I got my chinese food fix for the week.


----------



## Rondo

Scampi and Greek salad.









I get up to pour a cream soda and the wife picks out the olives and feta. Good thing I love her to death.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Scampi and Greek salad.
> 
> View attachment 293254
> 
> 
> I get up to pour a cream soda and the wife picks out the olives and feta. Good thing I love her to death.


Thanks a lot Ron now i am hungry.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ukbob said:


> Looks nice unfortunately can't eat pizza, tried it a couple of times and every time sick given up trying now.


Thanks
Maybe you are lactose intolerant. 
I always make it on Fridays.
The kids nieces nephews even my son.
And he is in his 20's love Pizza Friday. :vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444

Made some venison parm for dinner yesterday























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

bowhunter444 said:


> Made some venison parm for dinner yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Venison in 'sketty sauce is amazing.
This looks even better-er!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Christmas eve is always a big day in any Italian household.
Making the Christmas gravy shrimp. Scungille, clams, Calamari, Lobster.
There will be 6 other seafood/ fish dishes prepared by guests 7 total.
As is traditional on Christmas eve.
Peace to all MERRY CHRISTMAS! _ :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just fried up some Zeppoles.
The kids love em.
I do as well but only one for me!:grin2:


----------



## [email protected]

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just fried up some Zeppoles.
> The kids love em.
> I do as well but only one for me!/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Almost like a beignet. Honey or powered sugar covered. Some folks inject with jelly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took these Rib Steaks and a homemade cheesecake out of the freezer at 5 a.m.
Gonna grill the steaks.
Make a homemade strawberry bourbon sauce topping ala @avitti!:vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just fried up some Zeppoles.
> The kids love em.
> I do as well but only one for me!:grin2:


Looks like the Italian equivalent of a Polish donut my grandmother used to make. I don't know how to spell it though. :vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706

I got these for Christmas, can't wait to try them.


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> Looks like the Italian equivalent of a Polish donut my grandmother used to make. I don't know how to spell it though. :vs_laugh:


paczki :smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> paczki :smile2:


Close :smile2:...If I can find them online, I'll post here. Unfortunately, I can say the name, but don't know how it's spelled.


----------



## UBC03

That's how we spell it around here. They sell em everywhere around lent. 


Pronounced - punch key
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

jmt8706 said:


> Looks like the Italian equivalent of a Polish donut my grandmother used to make. I don't know how to spell it though. :vs_laugh:


Just like those look like oliebollen, which the lowlandish people normally eat around the holidays, especially 31st of December and 1st of January. Traditionally these are sold by pop up stands which go into business the 1ste of December and close after new years day, most are like a sponge squizing oil like its no yesterday.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmt8706 said:


> Close :smile2:...If I can find them online, I'll post here. Unfortunately, I can say the name, but don't know how it's spelled.


They look so good!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They look so good!:vs_cool:


This looks like the Russian version pronounced ponchiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I do a low-country boil every year on Christmas Eve. Managed to step out on the porch and get some of nature's breakfast meat for a fancy quiche today.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They look so good!:vs_cool:


Close, here is what they look like, but have a different name. No jelly/cream filling either. Sprinkle a little powdered sugar, and that's it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmt8706 said:


> Close, here is what they look like, but have a different name. No jelly/cream filling either. Sprinkle a little powdered sugar, and that's it.


Yes that is them!:wink2:


----------



## jmt8706

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes that is them!:wink2:


We all pretty much eat out weight in them when they are made. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmt8706 said:


> We all pretty much eat out weight in them when they are made. :vs_laugh:


Yes I agree every culture has its fried dough treats.
They are all irresistible.
:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes I agree every culture has its fried dough treats.
> They are all irresistible.
> :vs_cool:


you can deep fry a gurkha and i will eat it :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> you can deep fry a gurkha and i will eat it :smile2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Just making some finger food for tonight. :vs_cool:
Happy New Year!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:
_


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Just making some finger food for tonight. :vs_cool:
> Happy New Year!
> Peace to all! :vs_cool:
> _


jesus..you feeding a big crowd tonight...:smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> jesus..you feeding a big crowd tonight...:smile2:


13 to be exact and everyone is bringing something.:grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 13 to be exact and everyone is bringing something.:grin2:


nice....but aren't you guys limited to what...one and a half person per gathering? :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> nice....but aren't you guys limited to what...one and a half person per gathering? :wink2:


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## bowhunter444

Scandinavian New Years tradition
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_I am just gonna do a spiral ham some salad garlic bread baked potatoes.
I got a headache can't imagine why.:vs_laugh:
Happy New Year!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ham and Taters are in the oven.
I am gonna have a smoke and a brew.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

Surf n turf n a little more surf








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ham and taters are long gone.
A couple of friends stopped by to pay their condolences to Theresa.
So I always have pizza dough in the freezer .
Homemade of course and always a beer dough.
So I whipped up this Pizza and everyone was happy.
Cheese cake ala @avitti was already on deck.
Thank you bro you taught me much!:vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

Nothing spectacular eaten yesterday. I put my feet up and watched the Twilight Zone marathon all day. Happy new year all.


----------



## jmt8706

Guys, I got these for Christmas. They are awesome. I actively have been looking and buying food to put them on.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I made some more beer pizza dough.
This time I used yeast.
Let it rise 3 times.
Pinched it down kneaded it each time.
Cut into 4 portions.
In the freezer it goes.
That is one five pound bag of flour.
So after the other ingredients I got to figure.
Each dough is about one and a quarter to one and a half pounds.:vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I made some more beer pizza dough.
> This time I used yeast.
> Let it rise 3 times.
> Pinched it down kneaded it each time.
> Cut into 4 portions.
> In the freezer it goes.
> That is one five pound bag of flour.
> So after the other ingredients I got to figure.
> Each dough is about one and a quarter to one and a half pounds.:vs_cool:


Nothing beats a proper homemade pizza. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Preparing some brunch.
Cigar is for after we eat.
Should be soon peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

jmt8706 said:


> Guys, I got these for Christmas. They are awesome. I actively have been looking and buying food to put them on.


Have you tried putting that on ice cream yet for scientific research? :vs_laugh:>


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> Have you tried putting that on ice cream yet for scientific research? :vs_laugh:>


I do have a taste for rocky road...:vs_laugh:


----------



## jmt8706




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of friends stopped by.
Making a Lasagna:vs_cool:.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tutti a tavola è ora di mangiare :vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

My worst idea/decision so far this year. 4 cheese pizza with corn,sardines,and ginger. It sounds good when you've been drinking all day. Now my house smells like fish. Time to run my ozone generator.


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> My worst idea/decision so far this year. 4 cheese pizza with corn,sardines,and ginger. It sounds good when you've been drinking all day. Now my house smells like fish. Time to run my ozone generator.


WTF Gumby?!?! :vs_laugh::grin2:


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> My worst idea/decision so far this year. 4 cheese pizza with corn,sardines,and ginger. It sounds good when you've been drinking all day. Now my house smells like fish. Time to run my ozone generator.


OK.. gotta say I threw up a little in my mouth... lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Doesn't beat when I made chili on my birthday over 20 years ago. I made the mistake of cutting up habanero peppers first then onions. When my eyes started to water I made the mistake of rubbing my eyes. That was a long day of pain.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> Doesn't beat when I made chili on my birthday over 20 years ago. I made the mistake of cutting up habanero peppers first then onions. When my eyes started to water I made the mistake of rubbing my eyes. That was a long day of pain.


The place i used to get wings had capsicum in a jar to add to the xxx hot. So the bar bet was dip your finger and put it in your mouth. Thought that was the worst pain ever. Til I got drunk and forgot to wash my hands BEFORE I took a leak. Nothing like a grown ass man panicking and crying at the bar.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Tonight's dinner Bacon wrapped venison backstrap
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Made some Pizza Dough for Later.
Wound up making home made Bagels.
They taste better than they look.
So good one never made it.
To the table.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaping the rest of the dough.
Gonna put it together soon.:grin2:
Everybody wants extra cheese and mushrooms.
I wanted Peperoni.
Got out voted democracy in action.:vs_laugh:
Its all good i really don't mind either way.
Its the company that makes me happy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Figured you guys wanted to see the finished product.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PIZZA FRIDAY!
Square pie homemade.
Fresh Mozzarella Extra cheese half mushroom half Peperoni! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoked 4 small pork tenderloins for 6 hrs.
Then dry rubbed them.
Into a 200 degree oven for another six hours.
My girl made the cornbread and biscuits from scratch.
I got to say she did a great job. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some goodies for Super Bowl Festivities! :grin2:
Glock not included LOL!:vs_laugh:
Happy Super Bowl Sunday to all Have a grand time of it!:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

A pre Super Bowl appetizer. Grilled Chesapeake Bay oysters simmering in a lemon garlic butter sauce...and a HUHC while I monitor the situation.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Same thing here...went with pizza


----------



## Waleed

A lovely roast lamb shoulder with seasoned veggies!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakfast Brooklyn Style Happy Valentines Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Bone Apple Teeth. Weather permitting I'm getting a pizza after work.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Flank steaks, the other night, right before the snow and ice hit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Love flank steak!:wink2:


----------



## ebnash

Beef Ribs


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakfast BROOKLYN STYLE peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over who says you can't fry with Olive oil>:vs_laugh:

Homemade bread, salad, Spicy fried shrimp Cajun Style.
Lots of laughs life is good peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444

Crockpot venison pot roast tonight























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bacon cream cheese and tomato on a Brooklyn Bagel.


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bacon cream cheese and tomato on a Brooklyn Bagel.


And that little firecracker of a stick in the background makes it all come together flavor wise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> And that little firecracker of a stick in the background makes it all come together flavor wise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got class R/G for you sir! :vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444

Picadillo served over Spanish rice made with ground venison and venison chorizo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrustyCat

Went to dinner with the wifey tonight, had a filet, she had a New York. Good dinner tonight.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Seared scallops & pasta


----------



## GunnyJ

Cold with freezing rain so I invoked the power of the cast iron on a pair of unsuspecting strips...


----------



## Aimless1

Smoked Mac& Cheese and brats


----------



## zcziggy

Aimless1 said:


> Smoked Mac& Cheese and brats


that looks good


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Gettin' there!


----------



## Aimless1

Felt like Spring with temps 54F. Tonight’s dinner.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Brats!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some friends over last night little midnight snack! :vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some friends over last night little midnight snack! :vs_cool:


That looks fan-damn-tastic!

If I may make a suggestion? Pinch back those flowers before they go to seed, otherwise the basil can get a bitter, off-taste. I speak from experience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> That looks fan-damn-tastic!
> 
> If I may make a suggestion? Pinch back those flowers before they go to seed, otherwise the basil can get a bitter, off-taste. I speak from experience.


Thanks for the kind words.:vs_cool:
I have personally never found that to be true.
About the basil getting bitter must be all the Cuban Cigars i smoke.:vs_laugh:
That plant is the 25th year of using the seeds from the year before.
The new ones are already sprouting in the window pot to start.
I planted them on Tuesday.
Yes i know its hard to believe only 4 days ago.
The great weather has helped.
The pot you see was just a couple of seeds that had sprouted at the end of last season.
So they grew in the house by the kitchen window all winter long.
Those seeds will be collected and saved as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

It's a beautiful plant. 
There's no substitute for growing your own herbs and vegetables.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> It's a beautiful plant.
> There's no substitute for growing your own herbs and vegetables.


Once again thank you for your kind words.
I do it every year i used to do tomatoes peppers eggplants etc as well.
But it really is just not feasible anymore to many other things to do.
This was last years started crop of Basil.
I kept the large plant and gave the two smaller ones away.:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Ribs and fried cheddar bacon grits


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy saint Patrick's Day.
Today is Corned Beef, Brussell sprouts and potatoes.
Corned beef went on about 3 hours ago.
People will be starting to come by about 1ish.
Peace to all!
Enjoy the festivities! :vs_cool:
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Olecharlie

Lunch today with and old friend over an IPA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Jerk pork tenderloin on the gasser. 
I don't bother with homemade. I use this stuff. A little old lady told me about, on one of our Jamaican vacations. It's made there, and it's easy to find here. It's the real deal and tastes just like all the jerk we had on the island


----------



## bowhunter444

Just finished processing two hindquarters of venison jerky 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Resurrecting to join the "What's in your bowl?" "What are you smoking?" "What are you drinking?"...

Ribeyes!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Prime Rib!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

There are gonna be a lot of Basil recipes soon!
Planted from seeds less than a month ago.
Gonna be a bumper crop this year for sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wouldn't let me load pics. there it goes.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There are gonna be a lot of Basil recipes soon!
> Planted from seeds less than a month ago.
> Gonna be a bumper crop this year for sure.


There are some great drink recipes out there with basil in them. Do a Google search, and you'll find a ton. Our favorites include watermelon, particularly the "Watermelon Balsamic Basil Julep", which our daughter-in-law loves. Enjoy your harvest!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spending the weekend at the house in Brooklyn.
So Brooklyn Bagels a must.
Some Coffee a great Seegar.
Oh and some for Missy of course.
Best Regards Tony.


----------



## bowhunter444

Did a nice venison stir fry tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Fried softshell crabs


----------



## OldGnome




----------



## jmt8706

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Fried softshell crabs
> View attachment 307310


One thing I miss about living in southern MD was crabbing. We went on base at Pax river naval air station, grabbed a pier, and crabbed all day.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

More crabs!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bowhunter444

From the beach to the plate. Blackened Striper bites ceasar salad.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over.
Quick bite cooked on the BBQ.
This is very Hot I mean spicy.
Served over and Italian style biscuit.
Plenty of ice cold beer!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Few friends over.
> Quick bite cooked on the BBQ.
> This is very Hot I mean spicy.
> Served over and Italian style biscuit.
> Plenty of ice cold beer!
> 
> View attachment 307741
> View attachment 307740
> View attachment 307742
> View attachment 307743


Looks fantastic! What gives it the kick?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Looks fantastic! What gives it the kick?


Crushed red pepper, Cayenne pepper, Habanero pepper sauce.
Not for the faint of heart.
That's why there is plenty of ice cold beer.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Tony if you like spicy, then hit me up with your addy and I will send you out some dehydrated Red lava Scorpion pepper powder. Over 2 million scoville units. I bought a kilo of it 3 months ago and I've barely put a dent in it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ADRUNKK said:


> Tony if you like spicy, then hit me up with your addy and I will send you out some dehydrated Red lava Scorpion pepper powder. Over 2 million scoville units. I bought a kilo of it 3 months ago and I've barely put a dent in it.


Thank You for the offer very nice of you.
These days Habanero is about as hot as I go.
I have tried Carolina Reaper .
Too hot for me to enjoy.
At that level my tongue is numb.
The stuff you got is even hotter.
A Kilo my Lord you are set for life.
That is a lot of Buffalo wings.
Peace my brother!


----------



## jmt8706

Nothing crazy for dinner earlier, just chicken fried steak sandwiches and macaroni salad.


----------



## jmt8706

bowhunter444 said:


> From the beach to the plate. Blackened Striper bites ceasar salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Best fish I've ever eaten was striper caught in the Chesapeake bay. We came back with two 55 gallon drums filled to the brim that night. It was a real bummer when we ate the last of it.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Crushed red pepper, Cayenne pepper, Habanero pepper sauce.
> Not for the faint of heart.
> That's why there is plenty of ice cold beer.


Sounds great! All of those flavors go really well with shrimp....and the beer!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Sounds great! All of those flavors go really well with shrimp....and the beer!


It is a tweaked recipe that is more Cajun that traditional Italian.
The Italian version only uses Red Pepper flakes.
With Tabasco sauce to take it from med to hot.
The spices here are added in layers.
Like in traditional Cajun cooking.
The result is a much hotter and smoother taste. 
You can actually pick out the different dimensions of heat.


----------



## ADRUNKK

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank You for the offer very nice of you.
> These days Habanero is about as hot as I go.
> I have tried Carolina Reaper .
> Too hot for me to enjoy.
> At that level my tongue is numb.
> The stuff you got is even hotter.
> A Kilo my Lord you are set for life.
> That is a lot of Buffalo wings.
> Peace my brother!


I'm hoping to have it all gone by the end of the year. I bought it to make hot sauce with it to tide me over while I'm waiting for my own peppers to grow.

When life lets up a little I'm really hoping to get back to making a couple batches of hot sauce a week. I've been so busy that so far I've only made 3 batches in the last 3 months. All my friends are constantly bugging me to make more so I need to be able to keep up with demand.

I'm making a poor mans version of an extract from the powder for my next batch of hot sauce. This stuff looks looks wicked. I tried 2 drops on a spoon and it was the hottest thing I've ever tasted in my life. It's only 2 ingredients, pepper powder and vodka. The liquid that separates from the solids is such a deep dark red that it looks black. The first pic is the powder/vodka mixture shaken, the second pic is when the infused vodka separates from the solids. Some evil stuff right here. Sure you don't want some?


----------



## zcziggy

ADRUNKK said:


> I'm hoping to have it all gone by the end of the year. I bought it to make hot sauce with it to tide me over while I'm waiting for my own peppers to grow.
> 
> When life lets up a little I'm really hoping to get back to making a couple batches of hot sauce a week. I've been so busy that so far I've only made 3 batches in the last 3 months. All my friends are constantly bugging me to make more so I need to be able to keep up with demand.
> 
> I'm making a poor mans version of an extract from the powder for my next batch of hot sauce. This stuff looks looks wicked. I tried 2 drops on a spoon and it was the hottest thing I've ever tasted in my life. It's only 2 ingredients, pepper powder and vodka. The liquid that separates from the solids is such a deep dark red that it looks black. The first pic is the powder/vodka mixture shaken, the second pic is when the infused vodka separates from the solids. Some evil stuff right here. Sure you don't want some?


that looks pure devil man...pure devil


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

our special tonight!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

blacened grouper with roasted corn salsa, mash, and asparagus


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

my boards for the night


----------



## zcziggy

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> View attachment 307875
> 
> 
> my boards for the night


That looks delicious...add some grapes and fig preserves and it will be perfect


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I had a plethora of Main blueberry preserves I need to use so that’s what they got tonight lol. I went with olives over grapes. Grapes go bad olives don’t


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## zcziggy

Lamb, potato mash and pickled cucumber salad... Came out really good.


----------



## bowhunter444

Made some Francaise with some wild Turkey breast









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Cooking at the house tonight since it’s my day off. Starting out with some grilled Brie drizzled with honey, crostini, honey crisp apples, homemade candies pecans, and seedless black raspberry jam


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

It won’t let me load the pic?!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

finished it off with a 30 oz double cut bone in rib-eye with grilled asparagus, zucunni, and yellow squash
The wife and I ate good tonight lol


----------



## zcziggy

Not as fancy as the Blue Ridge man...but getting my birthday dinner ready... Asparagus, chimichurri and skirt steak.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Not as fancy as the Blue Ridge man...but getting my birthday dinner ready... Asparagus, chimichurri and skirt steak.
> 
> View attachment 309033


Happy birthday Zig
Have a great one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Fancy don’t mean anything if it ain’t tasty!


----------



## CgarDann

zcziggy said:


> Not as fancy as the Blue Ridge man...but getting my birthday dinner ready... Asparagus, chimichurri and skirt steak.
> 
> View attachment 309033


Happy bday buddy. After dinner you can take a ride on one of those boats with half naked chicks that are a staple on all Miami canals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

And that's how it looked before I attacked it. (Just need some pointers from the Blue Ridge man on plating). 
Thanks for the good wishes guys.


----------



## DSturg369

Waited way too late tonight to do much of anything, but whipped up some scrambled eggs, broiled a few sausage links, whole wheat toast with apple butter and sliced up an avocado.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Not as fancy as the Blue Ridge man...but getting my birthday dinner ready... Asparagus, chimichurri and skirt steak.
> 
> View attachment 309033


I remember when Skirt steak was a bargain cut,
These days it costs as much as Porterhouse.
In New York least ways.
Happy Birthday Joe.
All the best Tony


----------



## DSturg369

Happy Birthday!


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I remember when Skirt steak was a bargain cut,
> These days it costs as much as Porterhouse.
> In New York least ways.
> Happy Birthday Joe.
> All the best Tony


Yeah...same down here, can't beat the flavor of that cut if you cook it right. Thanks


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> Yeah...same down here, can't beat the flavor of that cut if you cook it right. Thanks


When was your birthday Zig? Mine was Monday..

Happy birthday buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> When was your birthday Zig? Mine was Monday..
> 
> Happy birthday buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks man... The 13. Happy birthday to you also


----------



## DSturg369

Munching on pasta salad, with shrimp, tuna fish, fresh garden cucumbers and tomatoes, green onions, shredded cheddar, Garden rotini pasta, and a boatload of spices, all tossed in EVOO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a BBQ yesterday between passing thunderstorms
Grilled some Rib- Eyes.
Did a quick Salad.
Fresh rolls there was only about a dozen of us.
Here are a couple of steaks.
Always charred on the outside.
And Bloody rare on the inside.
Thanks for letting me share.
Enjoy your eats all!


----------



## DSturg369

Did sushi for a late supper yesterday... I have a Crock-Pot full of pinto beans cooking for tonight... Cornbread will accompany.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Brisket and armadillo eggs
Smoked wings too


----------



## bowhunter444

Some home rolled sushi with the bluefin tuna I caught the other day
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Yes pls


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Mama wanted some steaks for dinner. Called up a buddy and got 1lb grass fed NY strips.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yesterday


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

What exactly are armadillo eggs?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Brisket and armadillo eggs
> Smoked wings too
> View attachment 309438




Damn that looks great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> What exactly are armadillo eggs?


Armadillo Eggs made with *jalapenos, cream cheese, sausage and bacon*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Mama wanted some steaks for dinner. Called up a buddy and got 1lb grass fed NY strips.
> View attachment 309472
> View attachment 309473




Nothing beats a shell steak.


----------



## CgarDann

New experiment on the smoker. Rack of lamb











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

In store for this evening is fried chicken, mashed taters and gravy and green beans sauteed in garlic and butter. Will add a pic to this later.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yummy! Unagi is my favorite when I go for sushi.


----------



## Gummy Jones

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> What exactly are armadillo eggs?


I hollowed out some sizeable jalepeno peppers and filled them with a mixture of rub, cream cheese, cheddar cheese and dried minced onion. I then encased them in a beef/pork/rub mixture and wrapped them in bacon. Smoked them for about 90 minutes and then brushed some barbecue sauce on them towards the end.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I merged the “what are you eating” threads.
I didn’t think we needed two different ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

No pics, sorry. We ate too fast... And it was soooooooo good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> New experiment on the smoker. Rack of lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that looks good!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@CgarDann How long did you smoke the rack? What temp? How big was the rack? What temp did the meat come out? Sorry just curious as to how others smoke


----------



## DSturg369

Just pickled a batch of fresh jalapenos. Tossed in a few banana peppers for sweetness.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @CgarDann How long did you smoke the rack? What temp? How big was the rack? What temp did the meat come out? Sorry just curious as to how others smoke


I smoked it at 500 degrees for 25 minutes The rack was about a pound and a half I believe. It came out fully cooked on the outside and red in the middle. I guess the equivalent of medium rare in a restaurant 

If you download Traeger app it has a multitude of recipes and the app is free. I am also guessing the directions are made for that smoker so not sure if the results will be equal on a different brand smoker
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones




----------



## [email protected]

And cheesecake afterwards.

I may die


----------



## DSturg369

Either that is a small plate or you killed the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## DSturg369

Although not the Flintstones...
Tonight we had whole split chicken breast cooked in the crock pot with cream of chicken soup. The "gravy" over white rice, sides of fresh sliced tomato and cucumber.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 309684
> 
> And cheesecake afterwards.
> 
> I may die


At least you won't be hungry.


----------



## Rondo

Went out the Asian market yesterday with my lovely wife. I love that place except for the live frogs and turtles  
Bought lots of great food. I tossed 2 cups of jasmine rice, three cups of water, a pound of bbq pork and some baby bok choy in the rice cooker with soy, sesame oil and red chili oil. Push the button and wait. The fat from the pork absorbs into the rice with the other seasonings and the pork is as tender as it could possibly get.


----------



## Rondo

DSturg369 said:


> Although not the Flintstones...
> Tonight we had whole split chicken breast cooked in the crock pot with cream of chicken soup. The "gravy" over white rice, sides of fresh sliced tomato and cucumber.


Submerge pillsbury biscuits into that for the
Last forty minutes or so of cooking and you get delicious dumplings. I also put peas and carrots in and call it chicken crockpot pie.


----------



## DSturg369

Last night was pan seared ribeye, baked sweet potato and cucumber Caesar salad.


----------



## [email protected]

while not death,I was near a coma











We killed the Greenbrier, I’m saving the McKenna and tapped the Eagle.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> Went out the Asian market yesterday with my lovely wife. I love that place except for the live frogs and turtles
> Bought lots of great food. I tossed 2 cups of jasmine rice, three cups of water, a pound of bbq pork and some baby bok choy in the rice cooker with soy, sesame oil and red chili oil. Push the button and wait. The fat from the pork absorbs into the rice with the other seasonings and the pork is as tender as it could possibly get.


Pics please !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Ribs, fried green tomatoes and grilled zucchini









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bowhunter444

Made a tray of eggplant parm
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Best I've ever made

The pan pizza was incredible


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


> Pics please !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some Kosher Hot Dogs and Potato Knishes.


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some Kosher Hot Dogs and Potato Knishes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 310028


Many times - simple = best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Made a gallon of gazpacho and a bacon pizza. 
I make lots of gazpacho in August and September when local tomatoes arrive. 
The skinny keto girls at work love it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Made a gallon of gazpacho and a bacon pizza.
> I make lots of gazpacho in August and September when local tomatoes arrive.
> The skinny keto girls at work love it.
> 
> View attachment 310139
> 
> View attachment 310140


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSturg369

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Butt!!


----------



## Olecharlie

Chirashi Sushi, my favorite 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Looks delicious and Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## DSturg369

Squirrel & dumplings


----------



## bowhunter444

Went out yesterday and raked some clams so tonight's dinner was linguine with white clam sauce























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Lite snack...









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Last of my venison backstrap luckily the season opens on Saturday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Cheese Souffle, Burger and Fish and Chips at the Ivy.


----------



## bowhunter444

Porkroll, egg and cheese. It's a Jersey thing so most of the country dont know what your missing









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

One pan ziti casserole with fresh sauce.


----------



## zcziggy

bowhunter444 said:


> Porkroll, egg and cheese. It's a Jersey thing so most of the country dont know what your missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wait...that is a Taylor ham


----------



## bowhunter444

zcziggy said:


> Wait...that is a Taylor ham


Sorry Taylor Is a brand of PORK ROLL!! LOL

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

bowhunter444 said:


> Sorry Taylor Is a brand of PORK ROLL!! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Canned salmon patties, steamed brussel sprouts and white rice. No pics, sorry.


----------



## bowhunter444

Braised lamb shank served over couscous for tonight's dinner









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Street Tacos earlier for Lunch.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

bowhunter444 said:


> Braised lamb shank served over couscous for tonight's dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lamb is good, had this delicious lamb rump with kofta kebab the other day.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## DSturg369

Have a Boston butt in the Crock-Pot... Cooking it with apples, fresh pumpkin, and potatoes. Should be ready in about 8 hours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends came over.
Some Martini's and Cubans.
Nice night moon almost full and bright.
All of a sudden we get hungry.
Funny before the Pandemic.
We would all get in the car.
Always a designated driver and go to the Diner.
No worries couple of dozen eggs.
Left over sausage peppers mushrooms touch of cheddar cheese. Frittata .
I am going to post the frittata in the food section.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just came out of the oven
The hard part , waiting for it to cool a bit.
So it comes out in one piece!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bowhunter444

Lamb stew with some leftover leg of lamb 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

Just made these...


----------



## DSturg369

Roast Pumpkin stuffed with kilbasa and Granny Smith apple... Brown sugar, cinnamon, butter and salt and pepper.

Peanutbutter cookies


----------



## DSturg369

Pork butt roast... With potatoes, carrots & onions.


----------



## GunnyJ

Venison steak lightly seasoned with tarragon and basil, dusted with salt and pepper, served on a bed of brown and wild rice pilaf (yes, little fingers are sticking out 😂)


----------



## DSturg369

A quiet meal at home...

Peime rib with a ju sauce, sauteed asparagus, mashed taters & gravy and brown & serve rolls.


----------



## MattT

Post holiday celebration meal. Love the holidays, but thankful when all the work is done.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Sitting up late tonight, cooking the last of the collard greens. Didn't have enough room in the Crock-Pot for all of them on New Year's Day. The wind is blowing 90 going north outside and it's warm and toasty here inside, and the smell of the cooking collards and my bowl of Prince Albert has the inside smelling fantastic.


----------



## MattT

Flying solo this week. Enjoyed some Georgia BBQ - bacon wrapped beef dog smothered with pulled pork, pickles, and sauce with a side of slaw and washed down with a pint of a local lager and...

Local peel n eat shrimp with raw oysters and a local wheat beer with a local shot of bourbon.























Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Crockpot jambalaya. Hey, I’m a northerner. 
I cooked my rice in chicken bone broth.


----------



## bowhunter444

Tonight's dinner Venison Bourguignon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I’m trying out a shoulder roast on the smoker for tonight, 3 hrs with a salt, pepper, garlic rub topped with a habanero sauce, added potatoes carrots and onion, covered and back on for another 3 or so. We’ll see how it turns out!


----------



## DSturg369

Hambone and veggie soup with cornbread.


----------



## DSturg369

Oven-baked Salisbury steak with onion and mushroom gravy, roasted potatoes and steamed broccoli.


----------



## bowhunter444

Homade Cioppino with a glass of Pinot Grigio










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Just got this Pic from some friends from down south.. I'm green of envy


----------



## zcziggy

.... And this was the end result.. Bunch of my schoolmates got together for a feast... too bad I missed it.


----------



## Gummy Jones




----------



## zcziggy

I miss seeing Tony's bagels....


----------



## DMac24




----------



## DSturg369

Cabbage rolls and stuffed bell peppers in the crockpot.


----------



## zcziggy

Filet mignon, mashed potatoes, grilled sparragus and argentinean style chimichurri


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Beef ribs.


----------



## Skinsfan1311




----------



## jmt8706

Skinsfan1311 said:


> View attachment 315990
> 
> View attachment 315989


As much as I like wet ribs, I also like a good dry rub too.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

jmt8706 said:


> As much as I like wet ribs, I also like a good dry rub too.


I'm not a fan of wet ribs.
On rare occasions, I'll finish pork ribs with a very thin layer of sauce, over direct heat, until the sugars caramelize.


----------



## jmt8706

Skinsfan1311 said:


> They are dry rubbed.


I guess I could have worded that different to say nice dry rub, I also like wet ribs. 😄


----------



## Olecharlie

Light lunch today. 1lb 10oz Bone in Cowboy ribeye. I over cooked, need a new thermometer 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

New York Strip
Honey glazed carrots
Texas toast


----------



## MattT

Bacon wrapped chicken grillers with an AF SS on the side.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Fried Chicken legs, pinto beans & cornbread, and fried rice.


----------



## Pius X

Pius fried rice 😋


----------



## zcziggy

Stir fry and some good Fitou wine.


----------



## Rondo

Been craving pizza for a few days.


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight, hamburger steak smothered in gravy, mashed taters and sauteed green beans.


----------



## MFTIC

smoked Salmon in a secret marinade. Doesn't look as good as it tastes. Not sure whether I like this better in bourbon or my usual vodka brine.








Also had room so did some chicken in hot sauce and some dry rub.


----------



## MFTIC

Smoked beef ribs. Crappy rib cuts. I blame the butcher but at the price I pay for family raised beef, I really should just shut up.
*sorry BRP for posting in you thread last time.


----------



## Wheels Up

Cephalopod- it’s what’s for dinner.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Cephalopod- it’s what’s for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You and BRP should get together for a barbecue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Stir Fry... Came out pretty good.


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> Stir Fry... Came out pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 319322
> View attachment 319322


your attachments take me to the watch forum 😄


----------



## zcziggy

jmt8706 said:


> your attachments take me to the watch forum 😄


lol...fixed it for ya!!


----------



## jmt8706

zcziggy said:


> lol...fixed it for ya!!


Thanks zig


----------



## zcziggy

Can you tell I got a new Wok? Mongolian beef this time.


----------



## tacket

zcziggy said:


> Can you tell I got a new Wok? Mongolian beef this time.
> 
> View attachment 319402


Looks good! Let's see a picture of that wok! What'd you get?

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

First really cool weather of the Season today, so I made a big crock pot of chicken and veggie soup with cornbread.
















Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Toffee chip scones. There may be a handful of mini morsels in there too.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Toffee chip scones. There may be a handful of mini morsels in there too.
> View attachment 319564


Those would be great with coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Spun a bird today


----------



## tacket

Still out of power, so leftover rice and ground beef on the camping stove.









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Yesterday I smoked a ribeye straight from the fridge to about 110*F. Then I transferred it over to my weber kettle which had a red hot bed of coals going. Seared both sides, and then let it rest for a few minutes on the counter.
Paired with some twice baked taters.

It didn't last long enough to snap a pic...


----------

